# Iver Johnson - Solid and Stolid; A gathering place for dating IJ bicycles



## RMS37 (Nov 17, 2011)

There have been posts regarding Iver Johnson bicycles, and how to date them, on this site in a disproportionate number to their popularity with the buying public in the 1930’s and 40s. These posts have been scattered and I thought this specific topic is one that could be helped along toward resolution if the interested parties gathered. Once a few of you arrive, we can discuss a plan of action….


Since Iver Johnson was active in both the Classic and Antique periods of bicycle history I decided to post this in general discussions.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 17, 2011)

*Iver Johnson info*

I did a fair amount of research when I restored my IJ. My serial number is 604247 and I was told it is a '41 by Bill Smith of The Wheelmen. I guess he's been compiling a list for awhile. There's some dating info on their site.


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 17, 2011)

Obviously we should see if we can find a link to that information and/or contact Mr. Smith to find out what his research has uncovered. 

I think practically the other thing we can do as a group is to collect pictures of bicycles and record their serial numbers. Iver Johnson bicycle production spans almost 50 years but if we can look for the highest existing serial number and the lowest number on a balloon tired Iver, we can come up with a reasonable range of serial numbers representing 1933/34 through 1941/42. I have started a model for pre-balloons but that will obviously be more speculative in nature.

I have two balloon frames to add which I need to dig out and photograph.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 17, 2011)

*My Iver Johnson*

http://i.imgur.com/CIupV.jpg 

Serial #604247

Believed to be a '41.

28" wheels
Restored
Original paint
Mix of modern and original parts


----------



## Iverider (Nov 17, 2011)

Maybe ask admin to move this thread to general???

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ohnson-Thread)&highlight=show+me+your+johnson

I wouldn't be opposed to that at all.

I've asked people to post photos of their bikes with serial numbers and note original parts when known.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 17, 2011)

Cool.

I recently acquired an iver super mobicycle which I still need to reassemble before posting pics. 

Coincidentally on topic, I spoke on the phone yesterday with the winner of the Hartung mobicycle and asked him to post the SN and pics of his outstanding specimen as well.

Chris


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 17, 2011)

A quick trip to the Wheelmen site provided quite a bit of Iver Johnson serial number information. Bill Smith appears to have studied the firm and the bicycles at length and has built a serial number model chart, which he uses to project build dates for the bikes. While he has answered questions about dating individual bike he has not published an overall list as, in his words, he is constantly fine-tuning his model as more information comes in. 

My observation has been that as far back as any Iver Johnson recorded serial numbers have been reported, it appears that the bicycles were numbered in a simple progressive arithmetic-sequencing pattern. If this is true then any bike’s build date can be projected by where it falls between two other known and dated bikes. Obviously the closer together those bikes are the more accurate the projection will be.

From the numbers that have been queried and responded to by Mr. Smith, it is relatively easy to build a model and to project where the major serial number breaks occur (i.e. 100,000 200,000 etc.) From the few data point we have it is a best practice to build the model against a curve based on the generally known characteristics of annual U.S. bike production and consumption until we reach the later years where Iver was definitely loosing ground. 

In the Wheelman texts I scanned, the highest Iver serial number mentioned was 608722.
As I noted earlier and elsewhere, locating the earliest serialed Balloon Iver will give us a relatively clear reading of how many units were produced after 1933/34 and before 1942.

As Mr. Smith is loath to publish his model, I don’t want to step on any toes by suggesting we build a model here; but if the desire for a chart produces one it will just be a second model from which to draw references. So, in general, I still believe it would behoove us here to record numbers against bikes but it is also true that a quick, accurate and specific answer is probably available from the horse’s mouth.


----------



## frankabr. (Nov 17, 2011)

*I Don't Trust The Truss*

Sorry, but I just don't.  The Iver Johnson I have is built like the Brooklyn Bridge.   Problem is it also weighs like the Brooklyn Bridge.   Takes at least the nine gears mine has to get it going.   If the bike accidentally falls on you, you might as well kiss it goodbye.

I think the idea of collecting serial numbers for these bikes is a good idea.   But Ivers to me just don't have that panache that Schwinns, or some others like Elgin had.   Kind of like collecting serial numbers on old milk bottles.  Blaaaah.  

Just my opinion, don't let me dissuade you.  

F.A.


----------



## IJamEcono (Nov 17, 2011)

I think it'd be a good idea to collect them and develop a separate model. They may not have panache, but some of us don't buy bikes just for the panache. It would just be a tool to use for those interested. If not interested, then one won't be using the tool.


----------



## IJamEcono (Nov 17, 2011)

Frankabr...you're post got me wondering and I did a search for milk bottle collections. Who'd a thought that people do that!!! I agree. Blaaah!

http://www.antiquebottles.com/milk/


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 17, 2011)

I think this is a solid idea! I believe that the Cabe has more Iver Johnson owners than anywhere in the world! What better place to tackle this project. I have several pics collected from this site of Iver Johnsons and their serial numbers. I guess I should post them up and we can start recording this data. 

Lets start by posting a pic of your Iver Johnson bicycle (complete or just frame), serial number, Date(if known or believed) and brief description ie; (28 inch, balloon, original, replaced parts, etc). 

I would gladly help out by recording numbers and pics for this project. Eventually, it could be available here at the Cabe in some type of usable database. The names of the pics I saved are the 6 digit number. Unfortunately, I do not have much info on these bikes except my own.




  586621



 531351



560076



 497610



  283460



 256466



 231521


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 17, 2011)

My bike



 535858  
Tire size: 28 inch wheel, 
Hubs - New departure rear, Iver Johnson Front, 
Misc. - IJ stamped neck and seat post.
original paint


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Lee Hartung auction Iver...*

I thought I had won the lot with an Iver Johnson and two other wood wheeled bikes at the Lee Roy Hartung auction. I went to pay, and they claimed someone else had won this lot! My computer screen clearly said "You Won This Lot!!!" 

The Iver had fenders and looked like it was in original paint too.

Boo-frickedy-hoo.

(I know, I already have enough bikes....)


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 18, 2011)

*Great Idea*

















Hi Folks - I've been collecting bikes in my retirement for a while but am just beginning to get organized enough to join the discussions here.  I like Iver Johnsons and appreciate the idea of this thread.  If I attached the pics correctly, here are a couple more IJs for the group - I believe the first one to be a Drop Bar Roadster from the late 20s.  *Serial No. 524477*.  It's pretty original, even down to the white Vitalic Clincher tires.  I'm not sure about the age of the second one, but its *Serial No. 600527*, and also nice original condition, except for the red head light.  It's wearing Goodyear Double Eagle tires which may or may not be original?  

I've got some IJs as well, and will post when I get a chance to get them photographed.  I welcome any and all corrections on my descriptions - 
Cheers, Dean











schwinndoggy said:


> I think this is a solid idea! I believe that the Cabe has more Iver Johnson owners than anywhere in the world! What better place to tackle this project. I have several pics collected from this site of Iver Johnsons and their serial numbers. I guess I should post them up and we can start recording this data.
> 
> Lets start by posting a pic of your Iver Johnson bicycle (complete or just frame), serial number, Date(if known or believed) and brief description ie; (28 inch, balloon, original, replaced parts, etc).
> 
> ...


----------



## IJamEcono (Nov 18, 2011)

Serial number 604615. I've had this about a year and still haven't gotten to it. Thought about selling it, but it's still hanging in my basement.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 18, 2011)

26" wood rim mobicycle missing the truss rods #478545


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 19, 2011)

Here are 2 more -

1930's balloon - *Serial No. 573478 *- Bought from the original owner's family in Rhode Island last week.

1910's(?) Truss Frame - hard to read, but looks like *Serial No. 124660 *(last number may be an 8?).  Has a cool springer fork.  The paint and seat are a little rough.  I'd appreciate thoughts on the correct age and more eyes on the serial number.

Thanks,
Dean


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 19, 2011)

It looks like this thread is growing nicely; I have visited the wheelmen site and have read what I can find of Bill Smith’s posts regarding I-J bicycles. It appears he is the “Gold Standard” for information on I-J and is very helpful in answering questions pertaining to dating a frame from the serial number. Using what he has posted I built a chart regarding the relationship between the numbers and build dates and I will post a summarization of that chart as I get a chance to this weekend.

The other bounty of this thread is a number of new posts with very interesting bicycles. For that alone I think this thread is doing a service to the I-J community. The spring fork on 124660 is awesome and put that bike into the top class of I-J collectibles. In the same league is the cream and brown bike, 600527. The title, “Solid and Stolid” is meant to convey the nature of Iver Johnson and how their general philosophy probably din them no good when bicycle design entered the streamline age. Too little too late is an apt description of their hanging tank straight-bar bicycle which looks like the hot ticket for about 1935. In reality I don’t believe this model hit the street before about 1939 or 1940 and probably hit the market a lot like the 1955/56/57 Nash line of automobiles did.

Low demand in the day often equates for better or worse to Rare today and straight-bar Ivers are just that. This bike is exceedingly rare and in extraordinary condition to boot, topped off with a bike shop decal that is “to die for”

Another current thread on the CABE deals with what is the best bike. That is impossible to answer without qualifiers and a context but it is my opinion that during the prewar balloon period there is no company that maintained and adhered to their internal principal of build quality like Iver-Johnson did and it is something of a shame that they decided to leave the industry at the outbreak of WW2.

I just spotted another CABEr posting of a girl’s balloon Iver and invited him to this thread to answer his questions. That frame is the relatively rare girl’s balloon frame designed to use the boy’s hanging tool box tank, when finished with the tank this is one of the rarest and best looking (to my eye) girl’s bikes produced during the prewar balloon period.

Anyway, off to the garage now, I’ll be back later with a synopsis of what I gleaned from Bill Smith’s posts


----------



## axsepul (Nov 19, 2011)

Here is what I posted in the antique section

went to visit a friend and he had this for sale





serial number 566319 or 566316. sorry about the pictures since all i had was my cel phone. the hub says on the brake arm something like mussel or wheelman. i didnt have a pen to write anything down. it also has the 3 holes for the headbadge. looks like it was repainted at sometime. the fork looks long enough to fit a 28" rim. maybe somebody can help on the year


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 19, 2011)

dfa242 said:


> Here are 2 more -
> 
> 1930's balloon - *Serial No. 573478 *- Bought from the original owner's family in Rhode Island last week.
> 
> ...




WOW!
I don't know what else to say but thank you for sharing these and opening up my eyes to something I didn't knew existed.
No milk bottles here!
Chris


----------



## bud poe (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, Iver Johnson tires?!?  And the white "vitalic clinchers"?!?!  Doesn't get much better than that, thanks for posting!   
This thread is gaining a lot of momentum and has me motivated to finish my IJ crank rehab and get the Truss Frame back together...I'll be posting pics of the repair process with serial #'s soon...


----------



## lobsterboyx (Nov 20, 2011)

I have several ivers, they are slowly becoming one of my favorite brands aside from my beloved murray ohio post war sheet metal monsters. Ill get the serial numbers from  my bikes later on, but im more than happy to share my bikes. 

I have (from earliest to latest)

1904-6 Lovell Diamond - built by iver johnson that im in the midst of restoring
a truss bridge (not too many details yet, about to send payment on it)
Iver streamline
and a mobcycle (just the frame)


lovell









streamline
















Im actually looking for more info on streamlines  - ive seen a vew photos and videos of them complete, but im mostly looking for the types of wheels / fenders they had.


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 20, 2011)

dfa242 said:


> Here are 2 more -
> 
> 1930's balloon - *Serial No. 573478 *- Bought from the original owner's family in Rhode Island last week.
> 
> ...



The Iver Spring Forks were first produced in 1907,  if the first two numbers of  your serial number are the year, then your bike could be a 1912 Truss Bridge Roadster. 
Chris


----------



## IJamEcono (Nov 20, 2011)

Why is it that I rarely see regular diamond frame Ivers? I have mine, and I saw one for sale not too long ago in Rhode Island. But I rarely see them. I know they were kind of basic Iver Johnson bikes. I just thought they'd be more common than they are. 

I'd love to have any of these other Iver's that are being put on this thread though! Some very nice bikes.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 20, 2011)

Most of the catalogs I've seen show the diamond frame as an option. I would also suspect that when the scrap metal drives came around a diamond frame may not have seemed like it was worth keeping vs. a Truss frame as the Truss has a certain unique aesthetic. In the VW scene it seems that more early deluxe buses have survived compared to the less extravagant base models. Probably a lot to do with people taking better care of them.


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello,
I just added a 1908 Iver catlog to my archive at http://www.fattiretrading.com/catalogs.html, excerpts from the catalog can be see on my blog http://fattiretrading.blogspot.com/
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Iverider (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for that Chris! Can you post some scans of the options available for bicycles in the catalog?


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 21, 2011)

fat tire trader said:


> The Iver Spring Forks were first produced in 1907, if the first two numbers of your serial number are the year, then your bike could be a 1912 Truss Bridge Roadster.
> Chris




Chris,

Some companies did code the year into their serial numbers but Iver does not appear to be one of those companies. Holding to the "first-two-number" pattern would have the straight-bar Iver, 600527, produced in 1960, which cannot be true. 

Accepting what Bill Smith has posted on the Wheelmen site, it seems most plausible that the serial numbers are sequential. On that site, Bill posted that the serial number, 134801 is a 1910 production serial number, and that 154801 would hail from 1912. Couple that information with your observation that the spring fork dates to 1907 at the earliest and the spring fork Iver, 124664, would reliably slot in during 1907/1908. 

The location of the serial number on the bottom bracket, rather than the more common Iver placement at the top of the seat tube, also agrees with Mr. Smiths posted comments about the placement of the earlier serial numbers. 

I still have to sit down and enter my overview post on Iver serial numbers and hopefully I will have a chance to do so this evening.


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks to all for informing this ongoing mystery - interesting stuff indeed.
Here are excerpts from a 1910 catalog.  As the spring fork on my bike is obviously different from that illustrated, I knew it had to be a different model year but was never sure whether it was newer or older.  Chris, I'd be interested to see if the 1908 catalog describes or pictures the available spring fork(s) or if anyone else might be able to share other catalogs showing spring forks from this era.

Thanks again and Cheers,
Dean


















fat tire trader said:


> Hello,
> I just added a 1908 Iver catlog to my archive at http://www.fattiretrading.com/catalogs.html, excerpts from the catalog can be see on my blog http://fattiretrading.blogspot.com/
> Thanks,
> Chris


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 21, 2011)

Oops, sorry - just checked your second link and saw the last picture now.  It does indeed look very much like the sping fork in the 1908 catalog.

Thanks again!
Dean


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Balloon Tire Iver Johnsons*

One more piece of information that may be helpful…

Based on the projections I have derived form Bill Smith’s posts, I estimate the earliest Iver Johnson balloon tire bikes will have serial numbers in the *520000 to 535000 *range, as those are roughly the numbers I have projected for *1933 to mid 1934*. Obviously, single tube tired bikes will also range above these numbers because Iver was a conservative company and would probably be among the later firms to whole-heartedly jump onto the Balloon Tire band-wagon.

The following picture and dimensions were taken from an Iver Streamline Balloon frame and will give a good idea of the wider fork crown and stay width adopted by Iver to fit Balloon wheels to their frames.


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 21, 2011)

RMS37 said:


> Chris,
> 
> Some companies did code the year into their serial numbers but Iver does not appear to be one of those companies. Holding to the "first-two-number" pattern would have the straight-bar Iver, 600527, produced in 1960, which cannot be true.
> 
> ...



But Iver Johnson Model #s did begin with the year. For example my 1912 catalog shows the racer as Model 1290A. The Heavy Service is 1288S. The Racer in 08 was Model 890. The 1928 models are 2890 for the racer and 2888 for the Delivery.But when I look at the 30s and 41 catalogs, the model# no longer co-relates to the year. 
Chris


----------



## frankabr. (Nov 21, 2011)

*Possibly "Earliest" Balloon Tire Iver Johnson*

I'm excited to know that #531351 may be the earliest known Iver Johnson balloon tire bicycle.   There are a lot of firsts on this bike.   It has an early Cyclo Standard rear derailleur (made between 1932 and 1938).   The derailleur is coupled with an internal 3 speed Sturmey with a drum brake.   The the front drum is a pre-war Schwinn.  The seat is an extremely rare pre-war Brooks.   The rear rack belongs in the Smithsonian.   The handlebars. etc. are rare.

It clearly appears to have been an experiment done sometime in the 30's.   

ps.  I think Schwinndoggy put the wrong serial number with my bike on one of his postings with pictures.

Here are the pictures of mine.

Thanks,  F.A.


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 21, 2011)

fat tire trader said:


> But Iver Johnson Model #s did begin with the year. For example my 1912 catalog shows the racer as Model 1290A. The Heavy Service is 1288S. The Racer in 08 was Model 890. The 1928 models are 2890 for the racer and 2888 for the Delivery.But when I look at the 30s and 41 catalogs, the model# no longer co-relates to the year.
> Chris




Chris, 

That is good and useful information in regard to catalog/model references but while the model numbers may have been coded to reflect the year, the serial numbers stamped on the frames appear to be another matter. If you chase through Bill Smith's posts on the Wheelmen site it is clear that he has identified the year of production for several frames both early and late and most of those frames do not have serial numbers that contain any digits in common with the year _and_ repetitiously located as potential year signifiers.

In addition, Dean’ Iver clearly uses a fork that you have noted dates to 1907+ and in the 1910 catalog a revised fork is depicted which makes it very unlikely that Dean’s bike, 124660, could be later than 1909. It would also be a leap to try to signify 1907, 1908, or 1909 from the numbers present in that serial number.

I think Mr. Smith is wise in some ways in not posting a year/serial number chart based on his research. It appears he is very well versed in I-J and I imagine his call on year/serial number correlations is generally quite accurate but without full factory documentation, these endeavors will always be speculative. Not publishing a chart allows him to make corrections as information becomes available and keep people from running with an outdated reference.

I will still post a generalize overview of what I get from reading Mr. Smith’s Wheelmen posts and I do believe posting bikes, frames and serial numbers here will add to what we know. I also think it would take access to a vast collection of Iver catalogs _and_ internal factory and industry documentation for us to actually build a model likely to be superior to the one constricted by Mr. Smith.

And….He can be easily reached through the Wheelmen for serial readings…..


----------



## DM613 (Nov 21, 2011)

I think most of all we can do as a group is to collect photographs of bicycles and record their serial numbers. Iver Johnson bicycle production spans nearly 50 years, but if we can get the highest number of existing series and the smallest number in a ball of Iver tired, we can reach a reasonable range of serial numbers is 1933 to 1934 by 1941-1942.


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 22, 2011)

Here are the models listed in the 1910 catalog in addition to the truss frame for reference.














Krautwaggen said:


> Most of the catalogs I've seen show the diamond frame as an option. I would also suspect that when the scrap metal drives came around a diamond frame may not have seemed like it was worth keeping vs. a Truss frame as the Truss has a certain unique aesthetic. In the VW scene it seems that more early deluxe buses have survived compared to the less extravagant base models. Probably a lot to do with people taking better care of them.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 22, 2011)

Can those of you with catalogs post entire catalog scans (at least all of the bicycle and accessory information)

Having a few pages here and there is nice, but incomplete information can get a little confusing at times.

I'd like to start an Iver Johnson Registry of sorts outside of this site just to be able to have an informational source that people could use for reference and restoration information.

If you have decent full size catalog scans (100% size at 72dpi) I'd love for you to send them to me. PM me for my info.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 22, 2011)

Here is my booklet posted in another thread. Unfortunately, no date on it. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?19645-Iver-Johnson-Booklet-pics

K-wagen, if you want better copies, pm me.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 23, 2011)

*I apologize for coming in late, but...*

I picked up this Iver Johnson Super Mobicycle just a couple of weeks ago and needed some time to detail it, having the forks sandblasted as 75% of the chrome had peeled off.
The seat is not original as the original Mesinger 5 Auto Cushioned is being recovered...currently the saddle depicted is approximately the same dimensions/shape, but slightly different undercarriage.
I added an early rear view mirror (originally came with) and the ultra rare Seiss vibra-disc and feather touch flap button for some interest, missing the hornlight assembly.
Persons Supreme blocks replaced as were the tires to Royal Chains, which are correct.
The interesting thing about this bicycle is the all chrome finish which is not listed in the 36 catalog (blue, black, red) and was possibly a "one off" piece for whatever reason I can only speculate.  I have asked around and nobody has ever seen an all chrome iver.
The decals of "Iver Johnson" are faint, but there on the octagon tank sides and the downtube...no other painting or decals are present as its counterparts.
This model as top of the line in its day for balloon tire, I am pretty confident in that and hopefully in time, I will come across a set of chrome forks and a rear rack to take this bicycle to the next level.
The SN is not in the seatpost location as typical of this period, but underneaeth the crank and it is 541158.

Thanks for getting this thread going, some nice stuff and great information on here.
Chris


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 23, 2011)

Chris, that is a gorgeous bike, I have never seen an all-chrome Iver but the company did chrome plate the head tubes on some of their racer models suggesting that a chrome bath was handy to the frame production area. The serial number is relatively early in the balloon production period and apportioning the serial numbers evenly through the thirties puts it at around 1935. As an early balloon Iver, my guess is the chrome finish was specially added for display at a trade show. This would be a perfect bike to ask for date and specification information from Bill Smith on the wheelmen site.

I am also curious how the fork blade length measurements on your bike compare with the later frame (approx 1940) measurements I posted from mine. You have quite a bit of tire/fender clearance so I am wondering if that was changed during balloon production. At least with Iver you are likely to find an original Chrome fork in good condition to sub onto this frame

Best,

Phil


----------



## Iverider (Nov 23, 2011)

*Nickel plated?*

I'm not sure if this is nickel or chrome plated because the eBay auction I relieved the photos from didn't say. It does have the look of chrome or nickel, but I can't be sure. I've asked the seller and I'll post my findings.
















Also would be interested to know when Iver switched from Nickel to Chrome plating. Most of the parts I have for my current Truss Arch project are nickel plated, but I have a set of Iver stamped handlebars that are chrome plated.

*EDIT Reply from the seller* "It is nickel. not painted, No chrome, it looks solid nickel? thanks"


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 23, 2011)

*That all chrome or nickel bike is SICK!!!*

Chris, your bike is outstanding!!! I'm jealous!!!!! LOVE it.......!


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 23, 2011)

We thought we bought an Iver Johnson at Lee Hartung, and because of a mix-up, somebody else got it. Now I can't play in this sandbox......


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 23, 2011)

*tale of the tape*

First of all thanks for the comments...I have been looking 3 years for the right Iver Johnson balloon tire having the tank.
Ivers to me are like a single malt scotch...meticulously crafted in small batches, an acquired taste that's not for everyone, which is fine, because there ain't enough to go around.
I measured the dimensions, but I am not versed in photoshop, so I will have to submit raw data.
The rear fender stay 2 3/4 (negligable, maybe identical) the front fork opening wider at 3 1/8, and the shoulder to axle hole straight is 15 inches, accounting for the difference seen. 
See what conservatism will get you ?
I suppose that makes looking for my fork with 75 years of aged chrome patina a bit more challenging.
I would like to have it together by Ann Arbor, but if not in 2012, then I'll race this thoroughbred when it's time....for now it has a place in the living room so I can admire the lines a while.
Chris


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 23, 2011)

Amazing Super Mobike! I have seen another Chromed as yours, It was on ebay a couple of yrs ago. Your serial number is lower than mine and mine is 28 inch wheel. This must be an early one.


----------



## cyclebuster (Nov 23, 2011)

I had an Iver Johnson 10 speed road bike  years ago. that thing was easily 75 if not 80 pounds! bar none the heaviest bicycle I have ever encountered, and it was a.... Road bike? i thought it was either made of steel bars or it was full of lead! it took both hands to toss that turd into the scrap load.
I have a  IJ flight Sonic or flight liner, i think it is, a later version of the colorflow, super deluxe with all chrome, tank, lights, claxon, jeweled pedals, ornament on the fender, rack, streamers, chrome drop centers, late 50s midweight, and its nowheres near as heavy as that dumb 10 speed was, and its a tanker.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 23, 2011)

Do you mean Iverson?


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey Frankabr - my bad i superimposed the numbers of your bike and the one on top of it. But I found something you might find interesting. This is from an auction I saw. It is allegedly from 1912, i'm not sure. regardless, look at the "Heavy Service" model 1288s. It resembles your bike very much.


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Iver Johnson production dates by serial number*

*Iver Johnson production dates by serial number*

_Based solely on data collected from Bill Smith’s posts on the Wheelmen webpage I have constructed a timeline for Iver Johnson serial numbers. Among the postings on that site, Mr. Smith identified the year of manufacture for several Iver Johnson bicycles based on their serial numbers. I have used those posted serial numbers/dates to infer the serial number breaks at 100,000 unit intervals. Please understand that this is an approximation of where those breaks might occur and use this information as it was intended, that is to give a very basic model to help attribute an Iver to roughly the decade it was built in and not to date any bike to the actual year of construction. If you desire to date a bike more closely, Mr Smith has provided contact information on the Wheelmen site and seems to be very helpful with regard to dating individual bikes based on his collected data. I’m sure additional information he might receive from our inquiries will also help add to his model and its accuracy. 

Mr. Smith relates the early history of the Iver Johnson company and gives 1890 as the year for the beginning of bicycle production. From that point through 1896, Iver Johnson constructed bicycles for the Lovell Diamond company. In 1896, the Iver Johnson company first began building bicycles under their own name and in 1900 the absorbed the remains of the Lovell Diamond company and began branding their production under both names.

It appears that the serial numbers were stamped and recorded in a simple numeric progression over the years, assumedly beginning with 1 and ending at around 610,000 in 1941 or early 1942. It is not clear if “Old No. 1” should be attributed to 1890 or 1896 but enough data is published on the Wheelman site to make the following generalizations.
_
The *100,000*th bicycle was probably laid down just after the turn of the century. The bicycle market was very volatile in the first few years of the twentieth century so simply apportioning  production between two serial numbers gives 1904 as the 100,000 break but in reality production during this time period as during any other could vary from year to year by a substantial amount due to general economic conditions or decisions made at the factory. Considering the data points available from this time period I would think the accuracy on this break is about plus or minus two years.

The *200,000*th bicycle, again determined by apportioning production evenly over a five-year gap, would have been produced during 1912.

The *300,000*th bicycle would have been produced in 1916 or 1917; Bill’s data links the serial number 292617 to 1916

The *400,000*th bicycle produced should fall between 1923 and 1924. This is the largest gap in numbers and the date was arrived at by simply dividing the period between my placement of 300,000 and 500,000 in two.

The *500,000*th bicycle was likely made during 1930 or 1931 as Bill has listed 505785 and 505,768 as being part of the production for 1931.

I used 610,000 at the end of the line for production considering several bits of information. That would place the *600,000*th bike near the beginning of 1941.

_My main interest has become bicycle manufacturers and production during the prewar Balloon era. To that end, and again by simple division of estimated Iver Johnson production over the period of 1930 through early 1942, The earliest Balloon tired Iver Johnsons should clock in around 530,000 and the annual production between 1933 and the end of Iver Johnson production would be around 9,000 to 10,000 unit per year if the bikes were produced at an even rate during that time._


----------



## axsepul (Nov 27, 2011)

axsepul said:


> Here is what I posted in the antique section
> 
> went to visit a friend and he had this for sale
> 
> ...




so with all that info will it be safe to say that this is a 1937

found this picture of a complete one. is it correct





from here 
http://community.freechal.com/ComSe...PhotoView.asp?GrpId=2848220&ObjSeq=5&SeqNo=21


----------



## frankabr. (Nov 27, 2011)

*Thanks, It Is The Same Style, But Not Balloon Tire*



schwinndoggy said:


> Hey Frankabr - my bad i superimposed the numbers of your bike and the one on top of it. But I found something you might find interesting. This is from an auction I saw. It is allegedly from 1912, i'm not sure. regardless, look at the "Heavy Service" model 1288s. It resembles your bike very much.




Thanks for the pictures.   Mine has the wide balloon tire forks, etc.  The one in the picture is definitely the same style, but it is not a balloon tire bike.   MIne might have been a later version of this bike, built for ballon tires.  

Thanks,  F.A.


----------



## frankabr. (Nov 27, 2011)

*From What I've Seen, I Agree*



scrubbinrims said:


> First of all thanks for the comments...I have been looking 3 years for the right Iver Johnson balloon tire having the tank.
> Ivers to me are like a single malt scotch...meticulously crafted in small batches, an acquired taste that's not for everyone, which is fine, because there ain't enough to go around.
> I measured the dimensions, but I am not versed in photoshop, so I will have to submit raw data.
> The rear fender stay 2 3/4 (negligable, maybe identical) the front fork opening wider at 3 1/8, and the shoulder to axle hole straight is 15 inches, accounting for the difference seen.
> ...




It clearly appears that Iver Johnson bicycles were made in batches.   There doesn't appear to be any real standard model other than, perhaps, the one with the truss.  But there aren't a lot of those out there either.   This makes Ivers to me very desireable as collectibles.   I lucked upon one, but I'll bet it would take a long time to find another.   

F.A.


----------



## PHANTOM 55 (Nov 28, 2011)

Here's my naked iver. I counted 15 points of assembly neat how they do it. Mines pretty banged up but i'm brazing and draw filing all the work. Any thoughts on year 560076 . Thanks billy


----------



## Iverider (Nov 29, 2011)

Very cool to see how the frame is put together. I would have never guessed it had a 3 piece head tube. Did you bead blast the frame? I'll be taking mine down to bare metal for a full restoration after I get all of the parts together.


----------



## MantonSmith (Dec 6, 2011)

This is a Streamline Iver Johnson, Serial #591000. This is the tall frame version.
  I have a few more Ivers but they are for the most part in pieces right now but I will dig up the serial numbers to post.
  (



I have never posted pictures before so I hope it works)


----------



## MantonSmith (Dec 7, 2011)

OK I hope I get this right. 
Number 1 serial #551744 Camelback singletube balloon tall frame
Number 2 serial #575418 Streamline balloon regular frame
Number 3 serial #509320 28" wheel motorbike
Number 4 serial #495255 28" wheel motorbike


----------



## Ray (Dec 16, 2011)

RMS37 said:


> *Iver Johnson production dates by serial number*
> 
> _Based solely on data collected from Bill Smith’s posts on the Wheelmen webpage I have constructed a timeline for Iver Johnson serial numbers. Among the postings on that site, Mr. Smith identified the year of manufacture for several Iver Johnson bicycles based on their serial numbers. I have used those posted serial numbers/dates to infer the serial number breaks at 100,000 unit intervals. Please understand that this is an approximation of where those breaks might occur and use this information as it was intended, that is to give a very basic model to help attribute an Iver to roughly the decade it was built in and not to date any bike to the actual year of construction. If you desire to date a bike more closely, Mr Smith has provided contact information on the Wheelmen site and seems to be very helpful with regard to dating individual bikes based on his collected data. I’m sure additional information he might receive from our inquiries will also help add to his model and its accuracy.
> 
> ...




Amazing work, Phil! Thanks for all your effort. Now to dig that Iverson of mine out of the shed and check the serial number...


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 16, 2011)

Come on, Ray...rookie mistake! Iverson is another type of bike! We will let it slide this time, lol. Yes - Phil is amazing! We love him! Based on your headbadge (Iver Johnson sporting goods) I would suspect it is later model. Post the number!


----------



## pnfkwfl (Dec 17, 2011)

dfa242 said:


> 1910's(?) Truss Frame - hard to read, but looks like *Serial No. 124660 *(last number may be an 8?).  Has a cool springer fork.  The paint and seat are a little rough.  I'd appreciate thoughts on the correct age and more eyes on the serial number.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dean




Dean,

Let me start by thanking you for the link pointing me to this thread.  

I saw the fork on your bicycle and was excited because I have the same fork that I picked up from Copake's last year. 





After having read this thread I am still a little vague on the specifics of this fork.  Are you saying this is an I.J. manufactured fork?

Later,

Scott


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 17, 2011)

pnfkwfl said:


> Dean,
> 
> Let me start by thanking you for the link pointing me to this thread.
> 
> ...




Hi Scott,

Yes, if you take a look at Chris' (_Fat Tire Trader's_) link to his 1908 IJ catalog earlier in this thread, it's featured there.  Pretty cool - yours is the only other one I've ever seen.  You've got the hard part - now all you need is the rest of the bike!

Cheers,
Dean


----------



## pnfkwfl (Dec 17, 2011)

dfa242 said:


> Hi Scott,
> 
> Yes, if you take a look at Chris' (_Fat Tire Trader's_) link to his 1908 IJ catalog earlier in this thread, it's featured there.  Pretty cool - yours is the only other one I've ever seen.  You've got the hard part - now all you need is the rest of the bike!
> 
> ...





Dean,

I feel like a wee tike on giftmass morning.  Thank you, you made me so happy.  I paid sick money for this fork and now feel like it was worth it.  

I have never been too into I.J. per say and am pretty much a pre 1900 groupie.  That being said and being in possession  of this knowledge I will likely put the fork up for sale.

Later,

Scott


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 18, 2011)

pnfkwfl said:


> Dean,
> 
> I feel like a wee tike on giftmass morning.  Thank you, you made me so happy.  I paid sick money for this fork and now feel like it was worth it.
> 
> ...




Well, I'd certainly be interested (I knew I should have looked closer in Copake last April).  Please PM me if you don't already have a buyer.

Thanks,
Dean


----------



## Ray (Dec 18, 2011)

schwinndoggy said:


> Come on, Ray...rookie mistake! Iverson is another type of bike! We will let it slide this time, lol. Yes - Phil is amazing! We love him! Based on your headbadge (Iver Johnson sporting goods) I would suspect it is later model. Post the number!




Yikes!  Sorry, Schwinndog -- rookie mistake is right! Thanks for catching that. I`ll be more careful next time.  

The serial no. is 598329. Your suspicion is right that it is a later model, probably 1940. Thanks!


----------



## Ray (Dec 18, 2011)

Ray said:


> Amazing work, Phil! Thanks for all your effort. Now to dig that Iverson of mine out of the shed and check the serial number...




The serial no. on my bike is 598329. It has a New Departure hub. I figure this makes it a 1940?


----------



## pnfkwfl (Dec 18, 2011)

dfa242 said:


> Well, I'd certainly be interested (I knew I should have looked closer in Copake last April).  Please PM me if you don't already have a buyer.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dean




Dean,

Make me an offer I can not refuse... and I won't.  Scott knows me and Walter is the godfather of my son.

Later,

Scott


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Scott,

I'll send a PM once I figure out what the heck to offer you.

Thanks,
Dean


----------



## pnfkwfl (Dec 19, 2011)

Dean,

Thank you for your help and eager advice.  That being said I paid about $750 for it at Copake, once you figure in the buyers premium and shipping. Further to the point I have had several offers with $1,000 being the highest, I think I can do better.  If I do not I will sit on it until someone decides to pay my price.

I will give it another day then I will list it on ebay in the *Buy It Now* format for $2,345.67 with a *Best Offer* option as well, if I do not get a serious offer before then. 

Later,

Scott

Post Script:  I listed it.  Here is the item number 260919360911 , and the link...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/26091936091...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1115


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Scott,

Thanks for your generous offer but I guess I'm out of the running. 
Good luck with it - someone's gonna' get a great Christmas present!

Cheers,
Dean


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 27, 2011)

What an informative thread! though I must say I was shocked and appalled to see some IJ detractors on here.  IJ's are the shiznit as far as I'm concerned.  Chris your chrome IJ is amazing, that would be my most prized possession by far if I owned it.  Here's my 2cent contribution.  This is my newly assembled balloon tired bike serial #'s 567293 and the similar but repainted bike I used for parts was 550501.


----------



## spoker (Dec 27, 2011)

*iver johnson*

i have 4 ij bikes,i like them because he was from norway and his name was johnson like mine,i am unable to do pics yet but i will go out tommorow and get discriptions for each one,my favorite one is a camel back 28 inch that came with nos usa made tires that still need to be glued,ill get the brand of them when i get the serial number,i got it from the original owners daughter,it has a 3 speed rear hub that was to new to have a patent date on it,has a 3 speed shifter on the top tube,has tri shaped speedo,lens is brown from age so i don know what kind it is,a guy tol me it was an early hub cause no patent yet,its blak withwhite diamons,i have 2 with double top bars,the blue one has a wider space between them,wood faux wheels,the other is red with a narrower space between the top bars,had seel rims,thelast 2 had truss rodsthe 4th on is a girls i havent looked at yet,the 3 speed bike has crome fenders while the double bar ones had ribbed paited thsesfenders, bikes are made of alot of machined parts,bottom braketis machined,the head bade screws have spcial deep heads on them,no one here used to never new they existed but they do now,old iver got around,the 3 differant names for these bikes where all the same family,if ica get any more info at this time i will,but ill grt some nubers etc as soon as i can


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 12, 2012)

I won this bicycle off ebay, determined it wouldn't leave Virginia and as mentioned, this model is exceedingly rare!
In researching straightbar ivers in cyberspace, I could only find Dean's revealed in this thread in addition to this new acquisition.
Fortunately, I had the correct Zeppelin guard, which fits and is correct and as seen in this 1940 advertisement.
IJ was known for outsourcing very little and this guard is not unique to IJ, appearing on other 1940 bicycles, so maybe coming into the 40's they must have used non-produced parts more and also evidenced by the dropstand.
Curious if my handlebars are original, they look the part, but not consistent with the ad...possibly a 39?
Also, I thought the delta roket ray was post war, but in extrapolating from the ad, might be correct?
Anyway, adding to the thread this bicycle's SN is 598155
Chris


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats on the purchase!! We were all watching this one! Any IJ tank is rare, especially a straight bar!! I think those bars are correct. Torrington made a wide one like that. I got a pair on my IJ. Now all you need is a Rear rack. I assume a Deluxe model probably would of had one! Great score!!


----------



## Barkeep (Feb 12, 2012)

Very nice... Congrats


----------



## dfa242 (May 7, 2012)

Here's an original circa 1900 ladies safety out of the attic of a local mansion to add to the data base - serial No. 38714.


----------



## dfa242 (May 7, 2012)

More pics -


----------



## dfa242 (May 7, 2012)

Hmm - just realized those look like the infamous Boothroyd tires...


----------



## walter branche (May 7, 2012)

*boothroyd*

there are boothroyd type tires , 1 1/2.. --the uncommon size is 1 5/8ths or 2 inch-they would be found on a bike from 91 or 92 -walter branche


----------



## dfa242 (May 7, 2012)

Well I think this bike's a few years newer than that so I guess maybe they're not.




walter branche said:


> there are boothroyd type tires , 1 1/2.. --the uncommon size is 1 5/8ths or 2 inch-they would be found on a bike from 91 or 92 -walter branche


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 7, 2012)

Wow Dean!
Love the chainguard and that badge is amazing!
I am starting to like these early machines more and more (uh oh!).
Chris


----------



## 66TigerCat (May 7, 2012)

That is an awesome head badge. Looks alot like the Orient badges from that era. I'm almost positive that was made by the O' Hara Watch Dial Co. in Waltham,MA. Is it enamel ?

Jim


----------



## dfa242 (May 7, 2012)

Oh, great - someone else to outbid me on these things...



scrubbinrims said:


> Wow Dean!
> Love the chainguard and that badge is amazing!
> I am starting to like these early machines more and more (uh oh!).
> Chris


----------



## dfa242 (May 7, 2012)

It does remind me of the Orient badges and yes, it looks like the Fitchburg button is enamel.



66TigerCat said:


> That is an awesome head badge. Looks alot like the Orient badges from that era. I'm almost positive that was made by the O' Hara Watch Dial Co. in Waltham,MA. Is it enamel ?
> 
> Jim


----------



## tailhole (May 17, 2012)

*1915 Iver Johnson? Serial Number help, model identification*

This is a repost from the pre 1933 section.  


Hi, I just picked this bike up from a guy that said he'd had it for 20 years and he had bought it from a shop that had it on the wall 20 years before. The handlebars & seat had been replaced with the ones shown (the seat has a rubber Messinger cover on it). The serial number is 11953 and is stamped on the bb. Any clues on this one? Head badge is missing, but it has what look like 3 mounting holes, the lower one is centered, the upper holes are around the sides. The wheels are steel clad wood with the Morrow hub shell emptied. All spokes seem tight and are present, the front tire even holds air. Any info on the correct year and model would be helpful, also want to replace the badge and would like to know where to get tires/tubes for it. Thanks in advance.
-Scott 

* I removed the fenders (for a rattle-proof ride), put on some new rims (laced to old hubs & a saddle on it so I could ride it & took a shot of it this morning. Paint doesn't seem original, but must have been done 40+ years ago according to the seller.  I believe this is pre 1900, maybe close to 1890 0r 1896, depending on when they started their number system.  I sent an email to the famous WHEELMAN Bill Smith, but haven't heard from him yet.  I'll let you know what he says.


----------



## Iverider (May 18, 2012)

Figure I'd ask this question in this thread since this is where the Iver nuts hang out.

*Is there a way to adjust the play out of the crank when it's installed? *

I've got the cones adjusted and the bearings feel nice, but the triangular interface rocks a bit more than I'd like. The surfaces don't look worn, but obviously something is. I was considering wrapping it with a thin piece of foil for the time being. 

Is there an adjustment I dont' know about or am I missing a part? I have 2 cone nuts, tabbed washer, crank arm and nut.

Eventually I'll have it plated and see if they can hard chrome the interface to tighten up the tolerances (if that's what the actual problem is)


----------



## tailhole (May 20, 2012)

*Here's what Bill Smith said.... Still a mystery.*



tailhole said:


> This is a repost from the pre 1933 section.
> 
> 
> Hi, I just picked this bike up from a guy that said he'd had it for 20 years and he had bought it from a shop that had it on the wall 20 years before. The handlebars & seat had been replaced with the ones shown (the seat has a rubber Messinger cover on it). The serial number is 11953 and is stamped on the bb. Any clues on this one? Head badge is missing, but it has what look like 3 mounting holes, the lower one is centered, the upper holes are around the sides. The wheels are steel clad wood with the Morrow hub shell emptied. All spokes seem tight and are present, the front tire even holds air. Any info on the correct year and model would be helpful, also want to replace the badge and would like to know where to get tires/tubes for it. Thanks in advance.
> ...




Hi Scott

The number you gave me is for a 1892 Lovell Diamond bicycle. This frame style came out in 1915 as a Truss Bridge Roadster and was made till the end in 1941. In 1913 / 14 they relocated the serial numbers to the seat post tube. Your crank type is from 1914 - 1914. I'm lost???

Bill


----------



## Iverider (Aug 1, 2012)

*Streamline pics*

Just thought I'd throw up some pics of the Streamline I bought from LobsterboyX months ago. Absolutely no progress on building it up other than gathering parts. For now I have fenders (hopefully in the mail) a chain guard that at least looks the part, but that's about it. I'm going to build it into a rider for the time being.

















One of the things I like the most about Iver Johnson is the trackend (aka rear facing dropout) joins the seat and chain stays much more nicely than some of the later producers who used crimped stays. Just appears to be higher quality even though it may be no stronger.

I'll post more when I make some progress.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 1, 2012)

Fenders are in the mail as of Monday...had to fashion a box as they are hard to pack, or shall I say, find the right box for.
Chris


----------



## Iverider (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice! Thanks Chris. Bulky somewhat delicate stuff is a bear to ship!


----------



## olderthandirt (Aug 8, 2012)

*604615 ,thats the bike i just purchased*



IJamEcono said:


> Serial number 604615. I've had this about a year and still haven't gotten to it. Thought about selling it, but it's still hanging in my basement.




restoration under way ,rebuilt rear hub  <nos clutches and spring  > purchased new decals trued up the wheelset repacked bearings ,new paint /primer /tires tubes /pedals plan to have gooseneck and crank arms replated ,also headset components any suggestions on a quality plater,? new diamond two tone chain . i hope to get this sweet heart finished before next summer .what year was the bicycle manafactured? will send photos when completed


----------



## hotrod62 (Aug 10, 2012)

*its a iver johnson folks not a Elgin*

i had this old rusty 28'' wheel bike for years now and thought it was a old Elgin i was moving it around today and seen a few parts on it that looked a lot like IJ parts on another IJ bike i just got so i looked closer and yep theirs three holes for the head badge so lets check to see where the sn is sure enough in the rite spot the sn is #428892 i guess it was the truss rods that threw me off i thought IJ had only the single i still have no idea of the year 1920's anyone have an idea on the year of my Iver Johnson bicycle not that theirs any thing wrong with an Elgin ....................


----------



## tailhole (Aug 11, 2012)

*Iver Update*

I wanted to update some photos of my Iver.  I finally tracked down (bought a girls bike) some drop bars - now the seat post, stem & bars are stamped Iver Johnson.  Still looking for some rat trap pedals (did Iver stamp these too??) & I'm planning on building up a solid wood wheel set.  
I've been riding it around the neighborhood late at night (no traffic, nice & cool).  She's fast.  The low down riding position takes some getting used to, but the speed is addictive.  The lamp works great too!
-Scott


----------



## hotrod62 (Aug 28, 2012)

*painted my Iver*

i was able to blow some paint on my old Iver Johnson looks a bit nicer then the rust also installed my rare alum KANT WARP  rims by Racine alum rim co  pat date of 1924


----------



## tailhole (Aug 28, 2012)

*love the Ivers*

Nice work!


----------



## Iverider (Aug 29, 2012)

Are the Chaintreads singletubes or clinchers? As I said before, Sweet bike!


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 29, 2012)

Sweetness! It looks like you copied my graphics!


----------



## Iverider (Sep 11, 2012)

*Iver Johnson 26" Fork Truss*

FINALLY! picked up another streamline basketcase yesterday and fortunately it included probably the hardest Iver Johnson part to find.


----------



## hotrod62 (Sep 13, 2012)

sounds like another nice find Kraut both my I J are missing the correct  truss rods,  the tires you had asked about are singletube


----------



## lobsterboyx (Sep 14, 2012)

Krautwaggen said:


> FINALLY! picked up another streamline basketcase yesterday and fortunately it included probably the hardest Iver Johnson part to find.
> 
> View attachment 64707




Look at him go!

I really cant wait to see that thing all done, its like watching a child go off to college... a very old child, that looks like a bicycle.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 21, 2012)

That bike is beautiful!



66TigerCat said:


> http://i.imgur.com/CIupV.jpg
> 
> Serial #604247
> 
> ...


----------



## pelletman (Oct 21, 2012)

*Badges?  We don't need no stinkin' badges...*

We also need to figure out what badges go with what years.  We have at least 3 different badge styles that I can think of, and I am talking all pneumatic era, no hard tired..



dfa242 said:


> It does remind me of the Orient badges and yes, it looks like the Fitchburg button is enamel.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 21, 2012)

*Chain tread 28's*

They came both ways Krautwaggen



Krautwaggen said:


> Are the Chaintreads singletubes or clinchers? As I said before, Sweet bike!


----------



## pelletman (Oct 21, 2012)

OK, I like memorabilia, I'm not sure if this is the best place to post this stuff but I figure this is where all the Iver Johnson appreciators are around here...

Here is the factory, which still stands about 15 minutes from work for me






This is my favorite memorabilia piece of all I think, and I don't just mean IJ..


----------



## pelletman (Oct 21, 2012)

*Special Racer*

231091 This particular bike was owned by Willie Windle, who was a famous high wheel racer and still holds the one mile high wheel record.  I have dates but not at my fingertips, I will add later


----------



## pelletman (Oct 21, 2012)

*Special Racer?*

Serial number 453042


----------



## pelletman (Oct 21, 2012)

*Man's Safety*


----------



## Iverider (Oct 22, 2012)

Beautiful collection of Ivers Pelletman. That Arch truss and the safety look like they might fit me perfectly!!!


----------



## gerry (Nov 20, 2012)

*Iver Johnson Whizzer*

Hello

I recently aquired a whizzer motor bike using a trussbar iver johnson serial #229028  I didn't know they made balloon tire bikes that far back  After reading this forum it seems the bike could date back to 1925 or so. Would appreciate any help since I'm a newbe to this forum.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 21, 2012)

They didn't. Someone has retrofitted a 28" truss frame with 26" wheels, motor etc. Neat bike. I wonder how it will hold up under whizzer power?


----------



## gerry (Nov 21, 2012)

Good observation.  Apparently there was enough room to install the balloon tires.  It has been holding up well but all the welds had been strengthened.  The frame and the fork, and skip tooth sprocket are the only original parts.  It has a ND model D brake (from the 40's) The whizzer engine dates to 1947.  Judging from what you see what would you estimate the age of the frame to be?  I noticed that there is a lot of speculation here on this subject.

Gerry


----------



## Iverider (Nov 21, 2012)

If you look at post #49 in this thread (on page 5) there is some date information on production numbers. All of this is estimated.


----------



## gerry (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Krautwaggen!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 21, 2012)

pelletman said:


> OK, I like memorabilia, I'm not sure if this is the best place to post this stuff but I figure this is where all the Iver Johnson appreciators are around here...
> 
> Here is the factory, which still stands about 15 minutes from work for me
> 
> ...




...I covet that orange wall deco.....


----------



## Iverider (Dec 5, 2012)

*#256466 Arch Truss Iver Johnson – Back on the road*

#256466 is once again rideable albeit with the wrong wheelset (fixed gear 26 x 1-3/8" from the 40s or 50s), shorter later cranks/chainring and about 2% original paint! I didn't put the badge on yet and I've yet to source a battery can for the light.









Still not ready for pictures in the daytime.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 5, 2012)

Krautwaggen said:


> View attachment 75784View attachment 75785View attachment 75786
> 
> Still not ready for pictures in the daytime.




I look much better at night too...


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 5, 2012)

Very cool pics, by the way.


----------



## Olli `82 (Dec 7, 2012)

Here are some pics of my 1926 "Special Racer"...

All the best and greatings from germany...,Olli.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks *dfa242*

Olli that's an awesome bike! It appears to be in original condition. Have you done any restoration work on it? It looks pretty original and the paint is NICE.

Can you take some close-up photos of the crank and chainring? What do the bolts attach to that go through the chainring. This is the first time I've seen those. Nice graphics!


----------



## pelletman (Dec 7, 2012)

Very nice Olli!  What is the serial number?


----------



## Olli `82 (Dec 7, 2012)

The serial number is...:428499

There is a thread in the wheelman...,Billy Corbett asked there for me in with year my Iver is made.

http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5163

All the best,Olli.


----------



## pelletman (Dec 8, 2012)

fat tire trader said:


> The Iver Spring Forks were first produced in 1907,  if the first two numbers of  your serial number are the year, then your bike could be a 1912 Truss Bridge Roadster.
> Chris




The first two serial numbers are not the year, and I think that bike's number would work out to around 1907


----------



## pelletman (Dec 8, 2012)

Bill said

1908	134801
1910	154801


You are a bit off below



RMS37 said:


> Chris,
> 
> Some companies did code the year into their serial numbers but Iver does not appear to be one of those companies. Holding to the "first-two-number" pattern would have the straight-bar Iver, 600527, produced in 1960, which cannot be true.
> 
> ...


----------



## pelletman (Dec 9, 2012)

I think he is missing a digit in the serial number




tailhole said:


> This is a repost from the pre 1933 section.
> 
> 
> Hi, I just picked this bike up from a guy that said he'd had it for 20 years and he had bought it from a shop that had it on the wall 20 years before. The handlebars & seat had been replaced with the ones shown (the seat has a rubber Messinger cover on it). The serial number is 11953 and is stamped on the bb. Any clues on this one? Head badge is missing, but it has what look like 3 mounting holes, the lower one is centered, the upper holes are around the sides. The wheels are steel clad wood with the Morrow hub shell emptied. All spokes seem tight and are present, the front tire even holds air. Any info on the correct year and model would be helpful, also want to replace the badge and would like to know where to get tires/tubes for it. Thanks in advance.
> ...


----------



## pelletman (Dec 9, 2012)

bricycle said:


> ...I covet that orange wall deco.....




My mom bought it somewhere years ago.  Probably my favorite piece of memorabilia...


----------



## pelletman (Dec 9, 2012)

*Copake Iver Johnsons*

Here are all the Iver Johnsons that have sold at Copake over the years


----------



## pelletman (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Iverider (Dec 9, 2012)

It would be cool if we had serial #s to go with those photos. Strangely enough, I just downloaded ALL of the Iver photos I could find on Copake last Friday.

I'll be putting them up on a separate site at some point with a link here (just to be able to keep things more organized)


----------



## Iverider (Feb 3, 2013)

*Make a red celluloid backer insert for your Iver Johnson Badge*

I picked up a celluloid sheet from an eBay seller a while back after learning Iver Badges used Celluloid for the red plastic background insert. The material I picked up is a little thicker than I think is needed, but it's nice and opaque and shows up well. I had a badge on my arch truss that was backed with a piece of red synthetic gift wrap. It was a little tattered looking (much like the bike) but it was lacking something. A bit of shine. Tonight I finally decided to flatten one of my badges out and make a template for the Celluloid. Following are photos of the experiment. 
old badge


----------



## cyclebuster (Feb 3, 2013)

I still have the same 2 Iversons I have had for years, a roadrunner and a dragstripper


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 18, 2013)

I hope that someone is compiling a list of these numbers. 
I have four frames to add two 28" frames, #468304 and 286641 can be seen here
http://www.fattiretrading.com/iver_frames.html

and two 26" balloon frames, # 541107 and 55717 can be seen here
http://www.fattiretrading.com/iver_balloon_frames.html

From what I have read in this thread the balloon frames are from 35 or 36. The 28" 286641 might be from the late teens or early twenties, and 468304 is probably from the late 20s.

Can anyone confirm these years?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## MOTOmike (Feb 23, 2013)

*Iver Johnson Pedals + Dating*

I recently got my 1st IJ bike.  An original paint truss bridge with serial number (on the seat stay) of 370792.  Based on looking at other CABE posts, I'm guessing this bike was built around 1920-1921 ??  The front hub is an IJ hub; the rear hub is a Morrow.  Rims are wood.

This bike came to me with two different pedals.  One pedal is a WALD (photos 1 & 2).  I do not see any markings on the other pedal (photos 3 & 4).  By looking at the photos, can anyone tell me which pedal would have been original to this bike?

One more thing, were Troxel seats used on IJs?  My bike came with a Troxel seat and I suppose I am just looking for some kind of verification from someone whether they think this seat is original to the bike, or was replaced.  For some reason I thought Person's seats were used on IJs.

Any input or comments will be appreciated.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 23, 2013)

msreust said:


> I recently got my 1st IJ bike.  An original paint truss bridge with serial number (on the seat stay) of 370792.  Based on looking at other CABE posts, I'm guessing this bike was built around 1920-1921 ??  The front hub is an IJ hub; the rear hub is a Morrow.  Rims are wood.
> 
> This bike came to me with two different pedals.  One pedal is a WALD (photos 1 & 2).  I do not see any markings on the other pedal (photos 3 & 4).  By looking at the photos, can anyone tell me which pedal would have been original to this bike?
> 
> ...




The unmarked pedal is original to your bike and is a Persons...careful cleaning it as it probably has loose bearings.
At least in the 30's, balloon tired IJ's predominantly used Mesinger saddles, don't know if Troxel was used earlier in the 28" era.
Chris


----------



## pelletman (Feb 23, 2013)

Early 20's is a good guess, but you should ask Bill Smith.  I don't have enough numbers and dates around it to be sure



msreust said:


> I recently got my 1st IJ bike.  An original paint truss bridge with serial number (on the seat stay) of 370792.  Based on looking at other CABE posts, I'm guessing this bike was built around 1920-1921 ??  The front hub is an IJ hub; the rear hub is a Morrow.  Rims are wood.
> 
> This bike came to me with two different pedals.  One pedal is a WALD (photos 1 & 2).  I do not see any markings on the other pedal (photos 3 & 4).  By looking at the photos, can anyone tell me which pedal would have been original to this bike?
> 
> ...


----------



## vintage-e-babe (Mar 2, 2013)

*Iver Johnson -- where can I find the serial number?*

Hi All -

I recently have acquired a number of old bikes, including a very interesting & small Iver Johnson.  I cannot for the life of me locate the serial number.  Judging from the other bikes that were with this one, I believe it to be 1920s or earlier.  It's filthy & may have been painted over, so I am guessing that's the problem.  I don't mind scraping of a little paint, but I could use some help to make an educated guess as to where I might begin.

In the meantime, I am attaching some photos...

If anyone has any info on this bike, I'd love to hear it.


Thanks,
Lynn
vintage-e-babe


----------



## pelletman (Mar 2, 2013)

Kid's sidewalk bike.  Probably 20's thru 30's but that is just a guess.  No idea where the serial number is


----------



## Iverider (Mar 2, 2013)

I haven't seen a sidewalk bike in person, but other Iver's have their serial numbers on the right side of the frame, just below where the seatpost installs.

Neat bike.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 2, 2013)

My IJ velocipede does not have a serial number on it. Quite possibly. kids "toys" were not marked.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 4, 2013)

vintage-e-babe said:


> Hi All -
> 
> I recently have acquired a number of old bikes, including a very interesting & small Iver Johnson.  I cannot for the life of me locate the serial number.  Judging from the other bikes that were with this one, I believe it to be 1920s or earlier.  It's filthy & may have been painted over, so I am guessing that's the problem.  I don't mind scraping of a little paint, but I could use some help to make an educated guess as to where I might begin.
> 
> ...



I checked my Iver sidewalk bike. It has the serial number in the same place as the big bikes, on the seat tube below the seat post on the chain side of the frame.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 1, 2013)

*Iver Johnson Badge Script Dating*

What are the badge description details through the years ?
What year is a badge with the Pat. On the bottom ?


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 1, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> What are the badge description details through the years ?
> What year is a badge with the Pat. On the bottom ?




Here are the three I know of before the one most of us recognize that started being used in 1901.

*Early - unsure of years but believe it is 1897*





*1898-1899?*





*1900 ONLY!!!!!!*


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice badges !


----------



## Iverider (Apr 1, 2013)

The later Badges are only a little different in that the earlier doesn't have the patent info and the words break at the vertex of the type.


1901-1920 






The later badge doesn't have a break as the type just continues upward as it returns upward. The patent info is toward the bottom badge mounting hole.

1921-1941
photo from bikeville.com




My source for this info is Bill Smith.

There is also a variant of this style that is scaled down for kiddie bikes and trikes.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 1, 2013)

And here's an earlier one, circa 1892, from a bike in the upcoming Copake auction.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 4, 2013)

*Iver Johnson Phoroah Blue Powder Coat*

Does anyone know the powder coat code numbers that matches the original Iver Johnson Pharaoh Blue color ?


----------



## Iverider (Apr 25, 2013)

The eBay auction for this badge just ended. Anyone know the date or date range for this badge?





It's the first one of this type I've seen.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 25, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> It's the first one of this type I've seen.




Same here - I was the under bidder.  It's a beauty.


----------



## Iverider (Apr 25, 2013)

I didn't bother bidding as I don't have a bike for it to go on and $200 goes a long way for things I "need" way more than a badge. The picture is good enough for me for now  I was considering throwing a $100 bid out but it was up to $90 something before it was close to over.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 25, 2013)

Maybe 1898?


----------



## Iverider (Apr 25, 2013)

Elaborate please. Can't throw that out as a "guess" and not tell us why you came up with that


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 25, 2013)

Here is a side view of the badge that they used in 97


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 25, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> The eBay auction for this badge just ended. Anyone know the date or date range for this badge?
> 
> View attachment 93681
> 
> It's the first one of this type I've seen.




I'm thinking 1899, look at the 1897, 1898, & 1900 I posted on the prior page.  It looks like a logical fit due to styling transition from 1898 to 1900.  Here are my thoughts, what are yours????


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 25, 2013)

That looks and sounds pretty logical to me!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 25, 2013)

Very nice badge lineup.
Someone needs to publish a book on Iver Johnson bicycles.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 25, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> I'm thinking 1899, look at the 1897, 1898, & 1900 I posted on the prior page.  It looks like a logical fit due to styling transition from 1898 to 1900.  Here are my thoughts, what are yours????




And here's a page from their 1901 catalog depicting what was evidently the introduction of this more familiar badge.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 26, 2013)

Here is a photo of my 1899 Iver Johnson badge.


----------



## filmonger (May 26, 2013)

*early 20's Iver*

early 20's based on the extra digit I found after we had a closer look at the serial number. I plan on putting Amsterdam tires on the Hickory rims with metal inserts from Stutzman someday when i get around to it.



  Serial number 361404.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 26, 2013)

How do you like the ride on your truss bridge?
My son will be building my wheels soon, that i purchased from you, and then my first ride begins. I'm considering replacing my ND Model A coaster hub with an earlier New Departure hub. I love the look of them.
I am getting PhilWood stainless steel double-butted spokes at www.boxdogbikes.com
My son buys all of his bikes and parts from them. Very cool cooperative store.
My son just bought the Big Surly bike from them. Very popular in San Francisco, where he lives.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 26, 2013)

filmonger said:


> early 20's based on the extra digit I found after we had a closer look at the serial number. I plan on putting Amsterdam tires on the Hickory rims with metal inserts from Stutzman someday when i get around to it.
> 
> View attachment 97866  Serial number 361404.
> 
> View attachment 97867




Does your badge have the Pat. Pend ?


----------



## redline1968 (May 26, 2013)

#598277  date of 1939 racer.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 26, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## redline1968 (May 27, 2013)

thank you, it shines up nicely


----------



## rustNspokes (May 30, 2013)

1915ish Iver Johnson Diamond frame #253557.


----------



## vintage-e-babe (May 31, 2013)

*Thanks*



pelletman said:


> Kid's sidewalk bike.  Probably 20's thru 30's but that is just a guess.  No idea where the serial number is





Thanks - I think you're absolutely right!  I found the same bike in an ad on ebay!


----------



## vintage-e-babe (May 31, 2013)

*Thanks!*



Krautwaggen said:


> I haven't seen a sidewalk bike in person, but other Iver's have their serial numbers on the right side of the frame, just below where the seatpost installs.
> 
> Neat bike.




Thanks.  Never did find it, but it's definitely a sidewalk bike!


----------



## Handyman (Jun 3, 2013)

*1900 Iver Johnson ChainRing Identification*

I have a fairly complete 1900 Iver Johnson bike that has not been messed with for at least 50 years.  The bottom bracket/chainring appear to be original to the bike and I can't understand why anyone would have changed it.  Does anyone recognize this chainring?


----------



## bike (Jun 7, 2013)

*trying to go through this but 17 pages of misc*

bends my mind- has anyone compliled an approx date chart?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 7, 2013)

Handyma said:


> I have a fairly complete 1900 Iver Johnson bike that has not been messed with for at least 50 years.  The bottom bracket/chainring appear to be original to the bike and I can't understand why anyone would have changed it.  Does anyone recognize this chainring?  View attachment 98858View attachment 98859View attachment 98860View attachment 98861View attachment 98862View attachment 98863




That is an Iver chainwheel, or should I say, Iver did use that chainwheel.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 7, 2013)

bricycle said:


> That is an Iver chainwheel, or should I say, Iver did use that chainwheel.




Perhaps, but there is something very odd about that cottered crank, looks custom to me, but I'm no expert.


----------



## Iverider (Jun 7, 2013)

Someone else recently posted a 1900 with a strange crank setup. The drive side was attached with a fastener Witham square hole. Hard to tell how it went together from the photos. Be sure to post some when you take yours apart!


----------



## bike (Jun 7, 2013)

*I guess the answer is*



bike said:


> bends my mind- has anyone compliled an approx date chart?




no........................


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 7, 2013)

bike said:


> no........................




It sounds like work to me, and sometimes it feels like all I do is work, so the last thing I want to do when log on here is more work.  That, and I just don't care about dates and serial #'s very much.  I don't even have the patience to read multi paragraph posts so sifting through this unwieldy thread is right out. I'm sure there's out there who would be into doing it but I'm not volunteering for the job.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 7, 2013)

It was found that the hanger and chainring are from a Columbia bicycle.


----------



## MONARKofSoCal (Jul 1, 2013)

*IJ frame found on CL*

Recently aquired this frame from a craigslist ad that had no pictures just said old bike frame with bendix hub  it was cheap enough to take a chance and it turned out to be an Iver Johnson serial #545936
however I want to find out if its a camelback style frame or if someone cut out the middle bar


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks to be around 1933.


----------



## spoker (Jul 1, 2013)

*iver johnson*

now I kinda know the vintage of one of my johnsons,mine looks like the one in te last post only mine is a three speed with chrome fenders


----------



## Handyman (Jul 1, 2013)

*Bike Exhibit Fitchburg Historical Society Featuring Iver Johnson Bikes*

Listed are some of the Ivers at the show yesterday


----------



## Handyman (Jul 1, 2013)

*Bike Exhibit at the Fitchburg Historical Society Cont.*


----------



## Handyman (Jul 1, 2013)

*Bike Exhibit at the Fitchburg Historical Society Cont.*


----------



## Handyman (Jul 1, 2013)

*Bike Exhibit Cont.*

Forgot one


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 1, 2013)

Great pics! What a gathering of nice Iver bikes! Were they from several collections or one?


----------



## Iverider (Jul 1, 2013)

Very nice grouping! Looks like there are more than a few untouched originals and a few restored bikes as well! Wish I could have seen that. I was instead at the Wheelmen National Meet in Louisville riding my Iver amongst High wheelers which was a really cool experience. No one really took notice that I was riding an Iver except for one guy who comes up to me and says... "Do you realize what you have there???" Like I was an idiot and had no clue; kind of a crappy first impression. 

I replied, "this rusty old thing? Oh yeah...just found it in a barn..."

A church I stopped at to rest on the ride to Louisville.


----------



## Handyman (Jul 1, 2013)

There were 4 or 5 local collectors involved with the show, but because of the big turnout we identified a few more locals that own Ivers that we will include in future exhibits.


----------



## bike (Jul 20, 2013)

*561270  Any idea to a year? I searched the*

thread but found nothing
Thanks!


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 20, 2013)

Probably late 30s or so - Phil Marshall put together a rough outline of serial numbers at the bottom of page 5 of this thread.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 20, 2013)

1932 or so.


----------



## tailhole (Jul 24, 2013)

While removing crappy old house paint from a recently aquired Iver, I noticed these markings Any idea what they are or mean? The numbers 56 on the rear right drop out and the letter Z on the fork. It's a 59xxxx serial number men's motorbike frame (last image is frame before paint was removed).
Thanks,
-Scott


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 25, 2013)

Here is World long distance bicycle racer Lucian Lesna on an 1897 Iver Johnson.
He was in Springfield, Mass. in a long distance race.
Lucien Lesna (1863 - 1932) was a French rider who won Paris-Roubaix in two consecutive years, 1901 and 1902. 

http://lepetitbraquet.fr/chron20_lesna.html


http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=190874605164





Lucien Lesna from the San Francisco Call newspaper 1897


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 25, 2013)

Cool stuff Gio!! Was Major Taylor riding at this time? In order to win two in a row he must of been using P.E.D.s! haha


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 25, 2013)

Professional racing
Taylor turned professional in 1896 at the age of 18 and soon emerged as the "most formidable racer in America." One of his biggest supporters was President Theodore Roosevelt who kept track of Taylor throughout his 17-year racing career.
Beginning on December 5, 1896, and ending on December 12, Taylor participated in a six-day cycle race in Madison Square Garden where 5,000 people attended. The event was an indoor cycle meet and Taylor had achieved enough notoriety to be listed among the "American contestants" which included A. A. Hansen, the Minneapolis "rainmaker" and Teddy Goodman. Many "experts from abroad" participated such as Albert Schock of Switzerland, Frank Waller, Frank Forster and Ed von Hoeg of Germany, and B. W. Pierce of Canada. Several countries were represented including Scotland, Wales, France, England and Denmark.
The main feature of the meet was the six-day race, however, several other events were of "full interest" such as the .5 miles (0.80 km) race between Jay Eaton and Teddy Goodman. Also, of interest, the .5 miles (0.80 km) scratch and the .5 miles (0.80 km) handicap for professionals. Additionally, there were .5 miles (0.80 km) scratch and handicap for amateurs.
Major Taylor in July 1897
Taylor entered the race and listed his address as South Brooklyn, New York. It was his first professional race and he won the final heat by 105 feet (32 m) over A. C. Meixwell of Philadelphia and E. C. Bald, scratch rider representing Syracuse, New York, and riding a Barnes bicycle. Taylor lapped the entire field during the .5 miles (0.80 km) handicap race.
At the Blue Ribbon Meet of the Bostonian Cycle Club hosted on May 19, 1897, Taylor won first place in the 1 mile (1.6 km) open professional on a Comet bicycle.
Although he is listed in the Middletown town directory in 1896, it is not known how long he still resided there after he became a professional racer. He eventually settled in Worcester, Massachusetts, (where the newspapers called him "The Worcester Whirlwind"), marrying there and having a daughter, although his career required him to spend a large amount of time traveling in America, Australia, and Europe.
Major Taylor after he defeated "Jimmy" Michael at Manhattan Beach on August 27, 1898
By 1898, he held seven world records at distances from .25 miles (0.40 km) to 2 miles (3.2 km)and he placed first in 29 of 49 races in which he competed. No one else came close to that record. Taylor was entitled to recognition as national champion but formation of a new cycling league that year "clouded" his claim to the title.

Major Taylor defeated Jimmy Michael in 1898. Jimmy Michael defeated Lucien Lensa in 1897.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 25, 2013)

Handyma said:


> There were 4 or 5 local collectors involved with the show, but because of the big turnout we identified a few more locals that own Ivers that we will include in future exhibits.




You should have put out a call for exhibitors on here, I think you could amass a pretty sweet assortment of Ivers (I sold all mine )and do an impressive display.  Oh yeah, and leave the show up for a few weeks.


----------



## tailhole (Jul 28, 2013)

*Iver crossbars question*

I recently picked up an Iver that appeared original (although it had been heavily spray painted) and was wondering if these bars are original or how they came from Iver or if a farmer or kid replaced the crossbar with a flat bar at some point.  Never seen a flat crossbar before.  It fits good and feels like it couldn't be removed without permanently bending it...


----------



## Iverider (Aug 20, 2013)

*Coupla shots from Portland*

Saw this relatively nice Arch Truss at the Portland show and thought I'd add a couple of detail shots to the thread.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 9, 2013)

Found this ad for New Departure in the 1917 Motorcycle Illustrated magazine in google books.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 9, 2013)

I can never figure out how to copy Google Book images.
How do you do that?


----------



## filmonger (Sep 9, 2013)

*RE: Screen shot*

The secret is to use a screen shot...... on a Mac anyway - try cmd  & uppercase & number 4 key.....pull the crosshair to the desired size - let go and you have a picture of what ever you choose to copy...... this way you decide the size and how much you want to copy. You can do it on almost anything if you want to copy it.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 9, 2013)

What he said! 



filmonger said:


> The secret is to use a screen shot...... on a Mac anyway - try cmd  & uppercase & number 4 key.....pull the crosshair to the desired size - let go and you have a picture of what ever you choose to copy...... this way you decide the size and how much you want to copy. You can do it on almost anything if you want to copy it.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 9, 2013)

I have an iPad and a Toshiba notebook.
Any instructions are helpful.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 12, 2013)

Bummer!!!
I'm sure someone on this forum wanted to buy this rare fork.
Well, it was pulled from the EBay auction.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 12, 2013)

I missed it when it ended the first time. I think no one bid and it said $9.99 on the closing of the ad. It was reposted and instantly went up to $200+


----------



## filmonger (Sep 13, 2013)

*RE: springer fork*

Someone on the cabe said the guy ended the. Auction early as he had an offer of 1200.00 or something like that! Mad money unless you realllly want the part


----------



## Iverider (Sep 13, 2013)

That offer would be hard to refuse! Someone offered one for sale here a while back for more than that I believe.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 21, 2013)

Finally finished re-assembling my craigslist Iver find..Serial # 540155  1935-36???
I never thought I would like a "red" bicycle so much!This was a "lucky" find..Reason being,other than aa cool bike,the original owner stripped the bike of the tank,stand and rack,but sthem away!and they came with the bike( loose,not bolted on)..


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 24, 2013)

Looking for clean high res scan copy of Iver Johnson tricycle ads/brochures/catalogs for my resto project. 

Example attached

Thanks!


----------



## Alpnbiker (Sep 25, 2013)

*Old Iver?*

There is no head badge but I believe this is an Iver Johnson from around 1900. The serial number on the frame is 98302. The catalog from 1906 shows a more modern crankset. Not sure if the saddle went with the frame. The tires are just sew ups so definitely not correct.

This belonged to a friend who passed away this summer. Can anyone give me an estimate on value? Any other info would be helpful.


----------



## Handyman (Sep 25, 2013)

*Old Iver*

Not sure it's an Iver, but those handlebars are awesome!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## bon (Sep 25, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> Finally finished re-assembling my craigslist Iver find..Serial # 540155  1935-36???
> I never thought I would like a "red" bicycle so much!This was a "lucky" find..Reason being,other than aa cool bike,the original owner stripped the bike of the tank,stand and rack,but sthem away!and they came with the bike( loose,not bolted on)..




That pickup complements the bike beautifully! Or is it the other way around? Would love to see a full pic of the pickup with that bike..


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 25, 2013)

Alpnbiker said:


> There is no head badge but I believe this is an Iver Johnson from around 1900. The serial number on the frame is 98302. The catalog from 1906 shows a more modern crankset. Not sure if the saddle went with the frame. The tires are just sew ups so definitely not correct.
> 
> This belonged to a friend who passed away this summer. Can anyone give me an estimate on value? Any other info would be helpful.




Nice Iver.
Could we see the close up of the head badge area and the hubs?
Where did you find the serial numbers?


----------



## Iverider (Sep 25, 2013)

Looks can be deceiving! The rear dropouts aren't forged bits like Ivers have and the crank is a one piece. It's a nice bike, but I believe the only part that is Iver is the chainring. 



Handyma said:


> Sure looks like an old Iver to me!!  Love it.  Those handlebars are awsome!


----------



## tailhole (Sep 26, 2013)

*Not an Iver*



Krautwaggen said:


> Looks can be deceiving! The rear dropouts aren't forged bits like Ivers have and the crank is a one piece. It's a nice bike, but I believe the only part that is Iver is the chainring.




Yes, those are the first 2 things I looked at too.  No Iver, but a neat old bike none the less.


----------



## tailhole (Sep 26, 2013)

*My Iver*

Here's how my Iver is currently set up,
28" steel clad wood wheels, troxel saddle, truss rods, drop bars.  
It's too small for me, so either I'm going to sell it or hang it in the house until I shrink to fit it.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 26, 2013)

It would be interesting to find out when the truss rods were first sold.


----------



## tailhole (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't think truss rods ever came with this frame.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 12, 2013)

Just picked this sidewalk bike up yesterday. Been bead blasted and primed. Does have the earlier badge. Serial is a four digit number ....9869


























Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## petritl (Oct 13, 2013)

I went to a car swap meet today with the wife and came home with to decorative brass boat props and I bought the Iver Johnson Girls balloon bike below. The bike is in very nice original paint and looks as it was a very nice bike when it was put away but moisture took it's toll on the chrome fenders, guard, gooseneck, and handlebars. The tires are very rotten US Royal Master Centipede Grip.

To be honest, I bought it because it interested me but I don't intend to keep it. I want to understand what I have before marketing it.

Any idea on the year?
The style of the chain guard doesn't flow well with the bike, is it original to the bike?


----------



## petritl (Oct 13, 2013)

240_zpse08aabfa.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 13, 2013)

Guard is original.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 13, 2013)

tailhole said:


> Here's how my Iver is currently set up,
> 28" steel clad wood wheels, troxel saddle, truss rods, drop bars.
> It's too small for me, so either I'm going to sell it or hang it in the house until I shrink to fit it.




Cool photagraphy...At first glance I thought I was looking at an original catalog picture  (and cool bike too!)


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 13, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Guard doesn't look original.




I'm not so sure. That guard was pretty standard fair on a lot of the bikes of the day e.g. Shelby, Monark, etc... and this one appears a little later than yours so it may be correct. BTW look at the date code on the Morrow hub--should be a letter and a number 1-4. This will date the build of the bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Oct 13, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Guard doesn't look original.






I haven't read through the whole thread, and excuse my ignorance. But is that a boy's tank mounted in there?


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 14, 2013)

stoney said:


> I haven't read through the whole thread, and excuse my ignorance. But is that a boy's tank mounted in there?




Yes, the same tank was used on both genders that year (I believe about 1937), but this is a different model and slightly ealier bike than the swap meet find.  I believe that serial number should date petritl's bike to about 1940-41, and I have that same guard on a '41 mobike - it was also shown in a 1941 ad so it may be original to the bike.


----------



## Danimal (Oct 14, 2013)

How many of you Iver fans are planning to attend this?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=644765818897179&set=gm.10151614585516986&type=1&theater


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 14, 2013)

Danimal said:


> How many of you Iver fans are planning to attend this?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=644765818897179&set=gm.10151614585516986&type=1&theater




Sounds interesting, but too bad about the timing - that's the date of the Copake Swap.


----------



## catfish (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice red Iver Johnson


----------



## Iverider (Oct 22, 2013)

That IS nice. Do you happen to have the serial # for this one? If so, please post it to the previous post.


----------



## decotriumph (Oct 30, 2013)

*Iver Serial #*

Brian,
I finally made it over to where my bikes are stored and checked the serial number on the Iver Johnson I acquired last week:




It looks to be 888654.


----------



## tailhole (Oct 30, 2013)

*great find!*



decotriumph said:


> Brian,
> I finally made it over to where my bikes are stored and checked the serial number on the Iver Johnson I acquired last week:
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice looking bike.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 30, 2013)

decotriumph said:


> ...It looks to be 888654.




I'm thinking those leading 8s may be 3s - this great bike looks to be from the teens and a serial number of 333654 would fit within that time period.  Nice find!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 30, 2013)

I concur.
Looks like late teens.


----------



## decotriumph (Oct 30, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> I'm thinking those leading 8s may be 3s - this great bike looks to be from the teens and a serial number of 333654 would fit within that time period.  Nice find!




That might well be. There was quite a bit of paint on the serial number area and the stampings weren't real uniform on their depth. And I'm old and can't see. I had it pegged as around 1915 based on period ads I'd found.


----------



## cadillacbike (Nov 3, 2013)

*Iver Johhson*

Got this at a swap meet this year. s/n 511669. Has a morrow hub with 36 on it.



   has 28' rims.  I cleaned the hub a little better last night  and found B2 .


----------



## Handyman (Nov 3, 2013)

*Iver*



cadillacbike said:


> Got this at a swap meet this year. s/n 511669. Has a morrow hub with 36 on it.View attachment 121185View attachment 121186   has 28' rims




I just love to see these untouched and original Iver's see the light of day once again.  Great original bike.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey Iver Fanatics! I'd like to post as many catalogs to FlickR as possible.

I have to scan my 1915 Catalog, but the 1936 is already up.

If you would like to share your catalog, please email good large size scans in any format you choose to me at brian@theworkshop.us

I can credit you in the description if you like, but I think this would be a nice way to get all of these catalogs in one place to be able to reference the subtle changes year to year that help better date these bicycles. The pdfs would NEVER be sold and will ALWAYS be available via FlickR. 

Thanks for your help folks!


----------



## Handyman (Nov 21, 2013)

*Iver Johnson Catalog Project*

Hi Brian,
Thanks for taking the time and effort to post all the catalogs in one place, this will be agreat project that will be incredibly helpful to all Iver collectors and fans. I think it is an absolutely fantastic idea.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 21, 2013)

Hope to see more 1890's catalogs.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 21, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Hope to see more 1890's catalogs.




I hope to see ANY of this vintage!

I need your help folks!!! Send pdfs or whatever file format you prefer if/when you can!


----------



## jd56 (Nov 24, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Just picked this sidewalk bike up yesterday. Been bead blasted and primed. Does have the earlier badge. Serial is a four digit number ....9869
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Can anyone help on this serial number lookup?
What year is this one? 9689
I'm thinking of letting this one go but, need some year and other info to put in the listing

I appreciate the help. I will say that this was part of a number TOC bikes I picked up in one deal. Knowing the year would be amazing for me and it's new owner.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 29, 2013)

*RE: Iver boys tank vs girls*

Girls tanks are shorter and the nose piece has a sharper angle on it to fit the frame


Still learning how to post ...


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 29, 2013)

*sidewalk bike*



jd56 said:


> Can anyone help on this serial number lookup?
> What year is this one? 9689
> I'm thinking of letting this one go but, need some year and other info to put in the listing
> 
> I appreciate the help. I will say that this was part of a number TOC bikes I picked up in one deal. Knowing the year would be amazing for me and it's new owner.




 Year is approx. 1928


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 29, 2013)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Girls tanks are shorter and the nose piece has a sharper angle on it to fit the frame...




Well then I stand corrected - I wasn't aware of that and appreciate the clarification.  You really do learn something new every day.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 2, 2013)

*Restoration time*

Okay , here's 2 Ivers in the booth ready for some primer . Sand and then another coat tomorrow . Put some color on them next week .


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 2, 2013)

Brian, I sent you enough pics to keep you busy! Hello Ivrjhnsn-welcome to the site! You have an amazing collection of Ivers! I heard you bought alot from the factory. What year was that? Did you know George Gamesh?


----------



## Iverider (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks Don! 

I'm Jealous of your paint booth Scott.

I'm sure you have a ton of Iver Catalogs. I'm working on a catalog project to help others with reference materials and would love it if you have a chance to scan any of yours!

So far I have 1914, 1915 and 1936 although I haven't posted all of them yet. I'll get right on that!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 3, 2013)

schwinndoggy said:


> Brian, I sent you enough pics to keep you busy! Hello Ivrjhnsn-welcome to the site! You have an amazing collection of Ivers! I heard you bought alot from the factory. What year was that? Did you know George Gamesh?




  Hi Schwinndoggy , I was in the factory buildings back in 1999 and pulled some stuff out . I'll post a pic at some point . And yes I knew George Gamache (sorry it's not Gamesh ) . I worked for him for 15 years . George purchased a bunch of parts from Iver Johnson back in 1952-53 . I could fill up a page with stories .

 Thanks , Scott


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 3, 2013)

*reproduced Iver Johnson cheesgrater carrier*

Hi guys ,,

   Here's the Iver Johnson cheese grater rear carrier that I reproduce . I'm charging $150 plus $10 shipping . An original will set you back close to $400 ( that's what I paid for the pattern one) . Feedback welcome . All steel and correct . I'm planning on making 2 more for now .


    I've added another pic of my carrier manufacturing plant . This is how they start out,, a pile of steel .(and a few PBRs)


----------



## gifarmer (Dec 5, 2013)

*Iver Johnson 543040*

Here's my woman's Iver Johnson, serial number 543040, that I found sitting in front of an antique shop in St. Paul, Minnesota, many years ago. Paint is all original except for an area on top of the rear fender and the black rack and seat parts. I re-plated the handlebars and seat post since they were rusty and didn't look good on such a nice bike. 28-inch tires on metal-clad wood wheels still hold air for a few days.
I'm thinking it is early 1930s, but after reading through all these posts it sounds like I may need to go look at the hub numbers to help get a more accurate date.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 5, 2013)

gifarmer said:


> Here's my woman's Iver Johnson, serial number 543040, that I found sitting in front of an antique shop in St. Paul, Minnesota, many years ago. Paint is all original except for an area on top of the rear fender and the black rack and seat parts. I re-plated the handlebars and seat post since they were rusty and didn't look good on such a nice bike. 28-inch tires on metal-clad wood wheels still hold air for a few days.
> I'm thinking it is early 1930s, but after reading through all these posts it sounds like I may need to go look at the hub numbers to help get a more accurate date.




  You're looking at circa 1935 . Looks pretty nice !


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 6, 2013)

*Coffee Tea Anyone ?*

Here's another thing I went and did , had these mugs made . Originally back in 1998 , and then this past summer for the show at the Fitchburg Historical Society . Any interest ? They would cost you $15 ea shipped . ONE GONE ... I have 1 left .


----------



## Iverider (Dec 6, 2013)

Coffee is going to taste 100% better out of this mug!


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 6, 2013)

I will take the other! PM sent!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 6, 2013)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Here's another thing I went and did , had these mugs made . Originally back in 1998 , and then this past summer for the show at the Fitchburg Historical Society . Any interest ? They would cost you $15 ea shipped . ONE GONE ... I have 1 left .





    Both sold  . Thanks guys . Much appreciated !!


----------



## Iverider (Dec 6, 2013)

Thought I'd post a pic of a relative of mine (whom I've never met) with his Model 87M. Found this looking through a extended family photo album.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 7, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 8, 2013)

*Axle nuts anyone ?*

Here are 2 pics of my Iver Johnson axle nut collection  . I have a few !  The ones in the plastic tub ,, I still have the wood box for those as well .


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 8, 2013)

I need a drop stands for my Iver sidewalk bike and my 20" boys bike. It would be super cool if I could get them before my bike show on Friday...


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 8, 2013)

*Iver Johnson shipping crate*

More stuff kickin around my house .Slowly getting pics of everything  . These were trade show shipping crates , not  the typical "skeleton" wood crates used to ship to bikeshops .  The bike is a 26" singletube Camp Fire Girl model . The small crate I'm using as a display case as you can see.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 8, 2013)

fat tire trader said:


> I need a drop stands for my Iver sidewalk bike and my 20" boys bike. It would be super cool if I could get them before my bike show on Friday...
> 
> View attachment 126347




  Sidewalk bike is easy , they used a piece of flat steel bent into shape , I made the one for my sidewalk bike as well as a mini cheese grater carrier for it . The  stand for the 20" a little more difficult


----------



## tailhole (Dec 8, 2013)

*Holy Box of nuts Batman!*



ivrjhnsn said:


> Here are 2 pics of my Iver Johnson axle nut collection  . I have a few !  The ones in the plastic tub ,, I still have the wood box for those as well .




Speechless.


----------



## Handyman (Dec 8, 2013)

*Sidewalk Bike Chainring*



ivrjhnsn said:


> Sidewalk bike is easy , they used a piece of flat steel bent into shape , I made the one for my sidewalk bike as well as a mini cheese grater carrier for it . The  stand for the 20" a little more difficult




Scott, Is that chainring on that little red Iver Sidewalk Bike that you have an original Iver part??  I think it's the same chainring on the boys sidewalk bike I was telling you about that I recently picked up.  Hope it is and I don't have to start searching for a correct one.  Pete


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 8, 2013)

Handyman said:


> Scott, Is that chainring on that little red Iver Sidewalk Bike that you have an original Iver part??  I think it's the same chainring on the boys sidewalk bike I was telling you about that I recently picked up.  Hope it is and I don't have to start searching for a correct one.  Pete




I had the same bike with the standard 5 point Iver sprocket. I just sold the crankset but still have wheels!!


----------



## Handyman (Dec 8, 2013)

*Sidewalk Bike Chainring Once More*



pedal4416 said:


> I had the same bike with the standard 5 point Iver sprocket. I just sold the crankset but still have wheels!!




Hi Tom,
OK....................now I'm really confused.  You had a sidewalk bike that had the standard Iver 5 point sprocket.  Scott posted a pick of a red sidewalk bike with a different chainring, and the one that I'm most familiar with is the smaller version on a blue girls sidewalk bike that is owned by a friend.  Were these all used at different points in time??  Any ideas?


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 8, 2013)

Handyman said:


> Hi Tom,
> OK....................now I'm really confused.  You had a sidewalk bike that had the standard Iver 5 point sprocket.  Scott posted a pick of a red sidewalk bike with a different chainring, and the one that I'm most familiar with is the smaller version on a blue girls sidewalk bike that is owned by a friend.  Were these all used at different points in time??  Any ideas?View attachment 126360View attachment 126361




   Hi Pete ,,
 They used 3 different patterns  on the sprockets . the "star" pattern , the pattern on my sidewalk bike and 6 spoke version . Options varied depending on gearing / year and possibly who assembled the bike


----------



## Handyman (Dec 8, 2013)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Hi Pete ,,
> They used 3 different patterns  on the sprockets . the "star" pattern , the pattern on my sidewalk bike and 6 spoke version . Options varied depending on gearing / year and possibly who assembled the bike




Very interesting…………………the more I learn about the assembly of these Iver Johnson bikes, the more I believe the workers at the factory had some degree of freedom as to how the bike would be put together.


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 8, 2013)

Heres the bike I had and the crank that came off it.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 8, 2013)

*More close uip pics of stuff*

Putting some close ups of stuff just kickin around in my basement . Inside the "goody" cabinet and around it .


----------



## Handyman (Dec 8, 2013)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Putting some close ups of stuff just kickin around in my basement . Inside the "goody" cabinet and around it .




Scott, when you get things organized and invite Joel and myself over to check out the collection, give me some warning time so I can take my medication………………….……………I don’t want to have a heart attack in your basement!! Pete


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 8, 2013)

Handyman said:


> Scott, when you get things organized and invite Joel and myself over to check out the collection, give me some warning time so I can take my medication………………….……………I don’t want to have a heart attack in your basement!! Pete




    You know Pete,, most times I don't realize how much I.J. stuff I have ,, and I love it when I stop and look around .


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 8, 2013)

*The rest of Iver wrenches in my collection*

Another pic . This is hung on the wall in my living room . When I get the rest of the wrenches I want , I'll make a larger display case for them . Looking to make the 100 mark .


----------



## Iverider (Dec 8, 2013)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Another pic . This is hung on the wall in my living room . When I get the rest of the wrenches I want , I'll make a larger display case for them . Looking to make the 100 mark .




Be neat if you mounted an axle nut to the backing and then just clamped the wrench to that. You might run out of axle nuts though...  QUITE a collection of wrenches!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 9, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> Be neat if you mounted an axle nut to the backing and then just clamped the wrench to that. You might run out of axle nuts though...  QUITE a collection of wrenches!




  You know something,,, I like that idea !! Thanks


----------



## Iverider (Dec 9, 2013)

pedal4416 said:


> Heres the bike I had and the crank that came off it.




That looks like a wild ride!


----------



## catfish (Dec 9, 2013)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Another pic . This is hung on the wall in my living room . When I get the rest of the wrenches I want , I'll make a larger display case for them . Looking to make the 100 mark .




WOW! I thought I had a problem with buying too many of the same thing..... 100 wenches!


----------



## bike (Dec 9, 2013)

*Date my Wench*






















Thanks!


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 9, 2013)

bike;DATE MY WENCH[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> She's not really my type, looks like shes been all over too many nuts!!!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 9, 2013)

pedal4416 said:


> she's not really my type, looks like shes been all over too many nuts!!!




lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 9, 2013)

I believe the wrench was 1897 +- , if my memory serves me well .


----------



## PhilipJ (Dec 12, 2013)

*Pics of my Iver Johnson*

















A while ago Brian asked me to post pictures of my Iver Johnson on the IJ thread. Here are some pics. It's a 1900 Iver Johnson model 59. When I get a chance i will also post the s/n. Everything is original except the tires. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## bricycle (Dec 12, 2013)

Them are Dean's tires, yes?

Great bike!


----------



## PhilipJ (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes they are Dean tires. They have worked out great. I ride this bike regularly and have not had any problems with them. I filled the tires with slime when I first put them on the bike. 

Here are some more pics. These are pics from during the restoration. 

















Cheers,
Phil


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 12, 2013)

That's one sweet Iver , Thanks for posting pics !!


----------



## Handyman (Dec 12, 2013)

*1900 Iver*



PhilipJ said:


> Yes they are Dean tires. They have worked out great. I ride this bike regularly and have not had any problems with them. I filled the tires with slim when I first put them on the bike.
> 
> Here are some more pics. These are pics from during the restoration.
> 
> ...




Phil, That is one great looking Iver, they just don't get much better than that!! Model 59 Gentleman's High Grade Roadster!!  Did you have the badge plated, it looks great? Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## PhilipJ (Dec 13, 2013)

Here's the serial number and more pics of my IJ. These pics are what it looked like prior to restoring it.

1900 Iver Johnson Model 59
s/n: 83643

Thanks for the kind words about the IJ. I didn't have the badge plated. I just cleaned it. Below I've included a pic of the badge before it was cleaned.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 13, 2013)

PhilipJ said:


> Here's the serial number and more pics of my IJ. These pics are what it looked like prior to restoring it.
> 
> 1900 Iver Johnson Model 59
> s/n: 83643
> ...


----------



## Handyman (Dec 13, 2013)

*1900 Iver Badge*

Hi Phil,
The reason I was asking about the badge is that I have the same badge and tried to clean it very lightly.  It appeared to me that the center part that says "Iver Johnson" was a lighter color, almost silver, and the outer two parts look gold. There is a pic of one that I've attached, on the Fitchburg Historical Society website that also looks two tone. Did you notice any color differences when you cleaned your badge?  Was yours all gold? Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 13, 2013)

Factory badge appears to be base layer of silver plate or nickel with gold.


----------



## PhilipJ (Dec 16, 2013)

My IJ badge is all Gold. I saw a pic of a silver and gold 1900 IJ badge when I first got my IJ. 

When I started the restoration I lightly cleaned the center with metal cleaner thinking it would also be silver but it wasn't. I'm pretty sure my badge has always been all gold. I'm wondering if anyone else has seen an all gold IJ head badge from 1900. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi Phil,
I've never seen a two-tone plated badge on a 1900 IJ. They seem to always be gold.


----------



## Handyman (Dec 16, 2013)

*1900 Iver Johnson Badge*

Hi Phil and Giovanni,
I've seen other 1900 Iver badges and they do appear to be all gold.  This two tone business could be an interesting variation during the year or perhaps the result of quite a bit of wear?  Here is a pic of my 1900 badge the same day I found the bike in a barn where it had been for years.  You can detect a "lighter" color on the "Iver Johnson" script even with a very light cleaning to remove the dust.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 16, 2013)

That definitely looks like it is a two-tone plating.
I'm hoping to buy a 1900 IJ sometime next year.
Please let me know if one comes up for sale.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 16, 2013)

Handyman said:


> Hi Phil and Giovanni,
> I've seen other 1900 Iver badges and they do appear to be all gold.  This two tone business could be an interesting variation during the year or perhaps the result of quite a bit of wear?  Here is a pic of my 1900 badge the same day I found the bike in a barn where it had been for years.  You can detect a "lighter" color on the "Iver Johnson" script even with a very light cleaning to remove the dust.  Pete in FitchburgView attachment 127700




 Wow !  Pete , you've been holding out on me . I didn't know you had that bike . VERY NICE ! Gotta see it when I finish your truss bike .


----------



## Handyman (Dec 16, 2013)

*1900 Iver*



ivrjhnsn said:


> Wow !  Pete , you've been holding out on me . I didn't know you had that bike . VERY NICE ! Gotta see it when I finish your truss bike .




Hi Scott,
This is the one that I've been talking about that I want to put a set of wood wheels on with "drop" handlebars.  This bike came from a barn in Mason, NH and was owned by George Leblanc (the Iver Johnson gun collector) who lives in Fitchburg.  He had it stored there for years. He's also the one who sold me the one and only Iver tricycle I have.  Pete


----------



## Iverider (Dec 18, 2013)

Big thanks to dfa242 and Schwinndoggy for the Iver Catalog jpgs! 

They're available in the links in my sig line. 1914 and 1915 will be up SOON!

Keep sending me catalogs and I'll post them for easy reference for ALL!

Thanks again!


----------



## MOTOmike (Dec 18, 2013)

*Iver Johnson Chain Tensioner Thread Size*

A few months ago, I e-mailed Bill Smith a few questions about my 1921 Model 2188 Iver Johnson bike because I thought he might be able to help me out.  My problem was that one of my chain tensioner screws had broken off in the rear dropout.  Bill, who is very knowledgeable about Iver Johnson bikes, was nice enough to give me a call to discuss possible ways to “extract” the broken screw.  That discussion was very helpful, as the broken screw has since been removed (yaah!).   

My original e-mail also asked if he knew what thread size the IJ chain tensioner screws were because of their unique size.  During our telephone conversation, Bill said he had to do some research for that info but found out that IJ chain tensioner screws are a British Standard Cycle Thread (BSC for short).   No American or metric threads match the threads of the IJ chain tensioner screws.   The size of the IJ chain tensioner screws is:   3/16   32 Tpi  (threads per inch).    If you do an internet search, you will find additional information and tables showing detailed information regarding British Standard Cycle Thread screws (and nuts).  Here is one link that was useful to me:

http://www.britishfasteners.com/threads/bsc.html

I didn’t see this info anywhere else on the CABE so I thought it would be useful for others.  Thanks Bill for your help!

Mike

* As far as my ’21 Iver Johnson bike goes, all I have to do is tighten the rear wheel nuts and I can take it for it’s inaugural spin around the block……. which probably won’t happen until spring.  There is snow on the ground and the town I live in spreads salt on the roads to melt the snow & ice.  I don’t want any road salt on my IJ.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 18, 2013)

Please tell us where you acquired the chain tensioner.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 18, 2013)

Another pic of what's hiding in my basement .


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 18, 2013)

Took this pic today on our bedroom balcony after some updates...vitalic tires, an original chrome fork, correct persons saddle, and some bling.
Chris


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 18, 2013)

WOW!
Lucky you!


----------



## Handyman (Dec 18, 2013)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Another pic of what's hiding in my basement .




Scott, It took me a little time to figure out just what I was looking at!!  Those must have come right out of the factory.  Pete


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 19, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Took this pic today on our bedroom balcony after some updates...vitalic tires, an original chrome fork, correct persons saddle, and some bling.
> Chris
> View attachment 128001




  Nice looking Iver . Finding Vitalic tires must have been tough , great addition  .


----------



## Iverider (Dec 19, 2013)

That bike is sickeningly awesome!


----------



## Iverider (Dec 19, 2013)

1914 and 1937 catalogs ARE UP!

See links in sig line below.

Thanks guys for making this project possible!


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for posting the catalogs. They great.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 19, 2013)

YOU ARE WELCOME!!!

1928/29 is now available!

Dean provided this for us all and said it was a 1928 catalog with a 1929 price insert.

Maybe Iver offerings didn't change or differed very little from 28 to 29 so they just updated pricing?

Anyone have earlier catalogs they'd like to share??? Or any not in the listing in my sig for that matter?


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey Brian, I have the same catalog with a 1930 price insert. And thank you for doing this!!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 21, 2013)

Here's a picture of the man himself . Iver Johnson . His name finally appears on bikes after he passes thanks to his son Fred .


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 21, 2013)

*Minoura ? Cyclops ? How about an Iver Johnson trainer*

I'm sure this was on kids winter wish list back in the day . They actually had a bell on some models that would ring after every mile pedaled . How about the woman's outfit , a skort and heeled shoes


----------



## catfish (Dec 21, 2013)

ivrjhnsn said:


> I'm sure this was on kids winter wish list back in the day . They actually had a bell on some models that would ring after every mile pedaled . How about the woman's outfit , a skort and heeled shoes




Very cool. I saw one of these for sale a long time ago...... Only other one I've ever seen.


----------



## bike (Dec 21, 2013)

*Does it*

have a cyclometer on the stand?


----------



## Handyman (Dec 22, 2013)

*Iver Johnson Trainer*



ivrjhnsn said:


> I'm sure this was on kids winter wish list back in the day . They actually had a bell on some models that would ring after every mile pedaled . How about the woman's outfit , a skort and heeled shoes




Scott,
This is one awsome piece of Iver Johnson memorabilia.  I have never even seen one before 
and can only imagine how difficult they are to find.  I don't know where you find this stuff...............Pete


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 25, 2013)

*WHAT SANTA Brought to me !!*

Well , my wife went overboard . Check these pics out . Custom Embroidered Iver Johnson sweatshirt and mechanics shirts ...SWEEEEEET !!  Oh ,my daughter did the embroidery at work


----------



## catfish (Dec 25, 2013)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Well , my wife went overboard . Check these pics out . Custom Embroidered Iver Johnson sweatshirt and mechanics shirts ...SWEEEEEET !!  Oh ,my daughter did the embroidery at work




Very cool !!!!


----------



## Iverider (Dec 25, 2013)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Well , my wife went overboard . Check these pics out . Custom Embroidered Iver Johnson sweatshirt and mechanics shirts ...SWEEEEEET !!  Oh ,my daughter did the embroidery at work




You lucky dog! Fantastic embroidery!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 26, 2013)

Wow,
I want one!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 26, 2013)

*Holy Crap !*

Awesome embroidery !


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 26, 2013)

Those are really nice.


----------



## Handyman (Dec 26, 2013)

*Wow!!*

Those are absolutely awsome Scott.............................Nicely done!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 26, 2013)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Well , my wife went overboard . Check these pics out . Custom Embroidered Iver Johnson sweatshirt and mechanics shirts ...SWEEEEEET !!  Oh ,my daughter did the embroidery at work




 Thanks for all the positive response !!  If I can get some made , I'll be sure to post it . I would need to find out how much they'll cost .  Donna deserves the credit , she put a lot of time and money into having these made for me , and yes , they look awesomer in person .  Thanks guys ..


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 29, 2013)

*Iver Johnson DECALS*

Okay , another thing I had made that I forgot about . DECALS  .These are peel and stick , nice quality . I wish they were water slide .
 the reason I went ahead and had my own made , the crispness of the existing waterslide decal available was not that great . These came out awesome . I've used them on my own restorations .
 4 different styles to boot . 2 versions with black outline (unfortunately the top one is a little off on the bottom ) , and 2 versions with red outline , and last , the MOBICYCLE decal . I have a couple extra for sale @ $15 each , mailed if anyone wants or needs one .

 Scott

   P.S. ..  I'll have to get better pics . One decal has REG. U.S. PAT OFFICE , one does not . In Both red and black outlines . Not to mention ,the ones shown still have the semi clear protective application layer on them adding to the blur . To cover all years of bikes I did all versions .


----------



## Iverider (Dec 30, 2013)

I might need one of these decals for my 1915. Would a black with green head frame take a black outline or a red outline?



Also, as I was posting the 1899 Catalog I discovered today that Iver had a chainless bicycle! Wonderful! Thanks again to everyone who's contributed to this project! 1895 Lovell Diamond will be coming soon as will 1915 IJ.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2013)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Okay , another thing I had made that I forgot about . DECALS  .These are peel and stick , nice quality . I wish they were water slide .
> the reason I went ahead and had my own made , the crispness of the existing waterslide decal available was not that great . These came out awesome . I've used them on my own restorations .
> 4 different styles to boot . 2 versions with black outline (unfortunately the top one is a little off on the bottom ) , and 2 versions with red outline , and last , the MOBICYCLE decal . I have a couple extra for sale @ $15 each , mailed if anyone wants or needs one .
> 
> Scott




Scott.... those are just AWESOME!!!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 30, 2013)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Okay , here's 2 Ivers in the booth ready for some primer . Sand and then another coat tomorrow . Put some color on them next week .




  Restoration update , after a couple weeks delay (imagine, work taking priority in the spray booth) .  RED Color on the truss frame . It's been baking under our gas heater for a week now ! .That's why I prefer to paint in the winter months . The scooter frame is next . 
  Next ,masking for the white head tube with darts  .


----------



## Handyman (Dec 31, 2013)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Restoration update , after a couple weeks delay (imagine, work taking priority in the spray booth) .  RED Color on the truss frame . It's been baking under our gas heater for a week now ! .That's why I prefer to paint in the winter months . The scooter frame is next .
> Next ,masking for the white head tube with darts  .




Looking Good Scott !!  Pete


----------



## filmonger (Dec 31, 2013)

*Iver frame*

Bought a camel back frame on ebay with the serial number 570588...... ( no I paid much much less that he was asking ) Thinking around 1936. What are your thoughts? Oh.... and just for Interest here is Ivers Obit from The NY times in 1895. Maybe it is a 37?????


----------



## Iverider (Dec 31, 2013)

Speakin' of 1895, check out the Lovell Diamond I just posted to the Catalog project in my sig. Thanks to Danimal for this one!

I've also changed the format of the links to the Iver Catalogs. just clink the tealish green "Iver Johnson Catalog Project" and it will take you to a Flickr Collection page with all of the catalogs.

If you save the link, I'm pretty sure it will link to the page indefinitely so you can book mark it!


----------



## filmonger (Dec 31, 2013)

Very Nice - even the typewriter by Williams is Cool! Any idea on the Camel Back - must be 36, 37 maybe even 38 based on that serial number? Thoughts?


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey Krautwaggen , aka Brian , here's a pic of the TALL Truss bike . It's not that great in condition , just OK .


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 31, 2013)

filmonger said:


> Bought a camel back frame on ebay with the serial number 570588...... ( no I paid much much less that he was asking ) Thinking around 1936. What are your thoughts? Oh.... and just for Interest here is Ivers Obit from The NY times in 1895. Maybe it is a 37?????
> 
> View attachment 129793 View attachment 129794View attachment 129795




  Your frame is 1937  . The obit is cool too , Thanks for putting it on .

 Scott


----------



## Danimal (Dec 31, 2013)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Hey Krautwaggen , aka Brian , here's a pic of the TALL Truss bike . It's not that great in condition , just OK .




Any chance you're selling that tall truss frame?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 31, 2013)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Okay , here's 2 Ivers in the booth ready for some primer . Sand and then another coat tomorrow . Put some color on them next week .




  Alrighty then ! Scooter frame hit the spraybooth today . Finally turned it back to blue . Can't wait to finish this .I never thought I'd find one . To boot ,  I missed the chance to own an all original scooter after I bought this one  .


----------



## Iverider (Dec 31, 2013)

Cool scoot! That tall frame looks better than mine did. I gambled on a fart and won! It could have had massive frame rot but I lucked out. Yours looks to be quite complete!


----------



## filmonger (Jan 1, 2014)

Looking forward to the finished scooter and thanks for the Info Scott - are you selling the tall frame? Also - looking for a fork, Seatpost, Handlebar stem, hubs and rims for the 37 camelback


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 2, 2014)

*SIGNAGE !! Hanging in our livinig room*

Just more stuff I have around the house . Believe it or not , I do forget I have these things because I look at them everyday .  This sign is on the wall over our TV . It's a 3' decal applied to a  maroon painted piece of sheet metal , double sided of course .

       In reply to a few CABErs questions, I'm sorry to say I'm not into selling , just collecting . I'm happy to help out now and then with small nut & bolt things if I can .  Thanks ,

  Scott


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 2, 2014)

*Finished My Archbar Balloon Tire*

I picked this up from a fellow CABE member just before and picked up at Trexlertown, but with many projects, I got sidetracked and the restoration involved many stages like removing some silver overspray on the chrome and I took care in keeping the rich yellow woodgrain texture of the rims intact.
Happy with the results...a true balloon tire arch bar that is not very common, this is the frame I think of when I think of IJ (just about all are 28's) and it came out pretty good with some upgrades.
I'll post the SN later, but I think it is a '36 or '36.










Chris


----------



## bike (Jan 2, 2014)

*Beauty eh!*

Nice bike!


----------



## Iverider (Jan 2, 2014)

Super nice! Only thing more you could put on it is the truss rod! 

Are the fenders the same as 28" fenders? I didn't notice the spacer on the rear fender that my Streamline had.
** Nevermind, it's there...Just didn't see it from the angle of the other pic I was lookin' at!**


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2014)

*Truss Frame Balloon*



scrubbinrims said:


> I picked this up from a fellow CABE member just before and picked up at Trexlertown, but with many projects, I got sidetracked and the restoration involved many stages like removing some silver overspray on the chrome and I took care in keeping the rich yellow woodgrain texture of the rims intact.
> Happy with the results...a true balloon tire arch bar that is not very common, this is the frame I think of when I think of IJ (just about all are 28's) and it came out pretty good with some upgrades.
> I'll post the SN later, but I think it is a '36 or '36.
> View attachment 130254View attachment 130255View attachment 130256View attachment 130257
> Chris





Hi Scrubbinrims,

Let me tell you that is one great looking Iver.........................very, very, nice!!  If you had this bike when you were a kid, you had the best bike on the block!!  I have to agree with you 100% on how scarce the balloon arch bar frames are, very difficult to find. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Iverider (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm curious, other than the fork and 26" things like wheels and fenders, is there a difference? I imagine it would be a wider rear stay spacing. I'm going to measure some things when I get home and post my findings just for the sake of posting more Iver Johnson information!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 2, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> I picked this up from a fellow CABE member just before and picked up at Trexlertown, but with many projects, I got sidetracked and the restoration involved many stages like removing some silver overspray on the chrome and I took care in keeping the rich yellow woodgrain texture of the rims intact.
> Happy with the results...a true balloon tire arch bar that is not very common, this is the frame I think of when I think of IJ (just about all are 28's) and it came out pretty good with some upgrades.
> I'll post the SN later, but I think it is a '36 or '36.
> Chris




   Very Nice Chris !  Had to run down and check catalogs . Shows in the '36 catalog and sold for $40 . At that time  ,you still had a choice of 28" too .
Thanks for posting pics .


----------



## Iverider (Jan 2, 2014)

No need to run down anywhere! Just click the link in my sig line!!! Of course flipping through paper can be more fun!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 2, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> No need to run down anywhere! Just click the link in my sig line!!! Of course flipping through paper can be more fun!




 Brian ,, Nice job . Now I can understand what you're doing . Will make it easier for me to fill in with years I can help with . Very Cool !!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 5, 2014)

*More Iver Johnson signage !!*

Here's some more signs hidden away in my basement museum  . 4 cardboard with inlay letters and 2 right from the factory itself .


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 8, 2014)

These rims were pulled out of the Iver Johnson factory building #2 in 1999 . I originally had 5 bundles .
Keeping just 2 . One bundle is 24" clincher two tone painted , the other is 24" wood glue on with pinstripes . I wish I had kept what Gamache's had taken out , believe it , he threw most of them out when he moved to Maine  ..OUCH!!!
  Clarification : these are for 24" tires . 
   Wait til I post a pic of what I once had !! Then we'll see who's impressed  or crying (ME)


----------



## Handyman (Jan 8, 2014)

*Wood Rims....................WOW!*

Scott,
I have never before seen how these wood rims were shipped to the factory.  These bundles are absolutely awsome and historic!!  They belong in an Iver Johnson Museum!!  Pete


----------



## Iverider (Jan 8, 2014)

Doooooooood!

So these are for 26" wheeled bikes then? I wonder what a stave of 28" rims would go for?


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 8, 2014)

ivrjhnsn said:


> These rims were pulled out of the Iver Johnson factory building #2 in 1999 . I originally had 5 bundles .
> Keeping just 2 . One bundle is 24" clincher two tone painted , the other is 24" wood glue on with pinstripes . I wish I had kept what Gamache's had taken out , believe it , he threw most of them out when he moved to Maine  ..OUCH!!!




I have a pair of NOS 24" single tube tires for one of my bikes. I've never seen 24" clinchers from that era, I assume that they are not interchange-able  with the modern 24" clinchers. Does anyone have these tires?


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 15, 2014)

*Restoration updates ..*

Here's a couple pics of paint progress  . White darts done . Fenders , rear carrier primed .

  Now the nerve racking task to pinstripe .  Trying to avoid the shaky hand syndrome .


----------



## Iverider (Jan 15, 2014)

Red looks great!!!


----------



## Handyman (Jan 15, 2014)

*Wow!!*

Looking real good Scott.  Now take a deep breath and lay off the coffee before you start the pinstriping!!  Pete


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 25, 2014)

*Iver Johnson bicycles in vintage original photos*

Time to share some paper . Starting with original vintage photos . First , actress Jean Parker .  More to come later ...


----------



## tailhole (Jan 25, 2014)

Does anyone know who manufactured the Major Taylor stem?  I just got one and the stamp looks familiar, but I can't place it.











Sorry, got the answer in another post from Fordsnake.....

"Nice find...definitely a Major Taylor stem. I believe the Anhk stamp on the stem's bottom is the Accles & Pollock tubing company brand mark, in Birmingham, England."


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 25, 2014)

More pics with Iver Johnson bikes


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 25, 2014)

Sisters or friends on a Truss bike and a little girl on an Iver tricycle (1937) .  Trivia -- Did anyone know that Charles Lindbergh's son rode an Iver Johnson tricycle .


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 25, 2014)

Iver Johnson lettered truck made in Fitchburg MA by NETCO . The New England Truck Company . Not an original pic unfortunately .


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 26, 2014)

Cool pic of this little guy with what looks to be a 24" wheel Iver Johnson , nanny and little brother ?


----------



## Iverider (Jan 30, 2014)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Iver Johnson lettered truck made in Fitchburg MA by NETCO . The New England Truck Company . Not an original pic unfortunately .




Pretty sure you need one of these trucks to haul your collection around Scott!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 1, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Pretty sure you need one of these trucks to haul your collection around Scott!




  Well Brian , I would Happily drive one of those trucks around if I ever found one . It would be cool !


----------



## Iverider (Feb 7, 2014)

Just thought that I'd let all you Iver fans know that the 1915 Catalog is scanned and available in the link in my Signature below!

Anyone have catalogs NOT listed below that they would like to share for reference purposes? I just need clear photos or scans of the bicycle sections and the cover is nice to have too. Jpegs are fine but please try to be sure that all of the type is clearly legible. These will NOT be reproduced by me in paper form for resale so that needn't be a concern. I'd really like to get some late teens and early 20s catalogs up if anyone needs a place to start—SCOTT!!!! 

Thanks in advance for your assistance!!!


----------



## Handyman (Feb 7, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Just thought that I'd let all you Iver fans know that the 1915 Catalog is scanned and available in the link in my Signature below!
> 
> Anyone have catalogs NOT listed below that they would like to share for reference purposes? I just need clear photos or scans of the bicycle sections and the cover is nice to have too. Jpegs are fine but please try to be sure that all of the type is clearly legible. These will NOT be reproduced by me in paper form for resale so that needn't be a concern. I'd really like to get some late teens and early 20s catalogs up if anyone needs a place to start—SCOTT!!!!
> 
> Thanks in advance for your assistance!!!




Great job Brian on the Catalog Project.  I just checked out the 1915 catalog, I never knew this is when the new style brace for the truss was introduced.  Yes, there is quite a gap between 1915 and 1928.  I wonder how many (if any) catalogs were produced during that time?  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Iverider (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks Pete! I'm just collecting and posting. You guys are doing all the work!  I did scan the 1915 and 1936 but the rest have been provided by Cabe members.

1915 also had an ALL BLACK bike option. Don't know if that was because of World War 1 or what. In any case, the description is as that there was NO Nickel plating on the bike. Not sure what the actual look would be, but I'm considering this route for my bike. Kind of a copout but definitely less expensive than renickeling the entire bike!


----------



## Handyman (Feb 7, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Thanks Pete! I'm just collecting and posting. You guys are doing all the work!  I did scan the 1915 and 1936 but the rest have been provided by Cabe members.
> 
> 1915 also had an ALL BLACK bike option. Don't know if that was because of World War 1 or what. In any case, the description is as that there was NO Nickel plating on the bike. Not sure what the actual look would be, but I'm considering this route for my bike. Kind of a copout but definitely less expensive than renickeling the entire bike!




Hi Brian,
I have a circa 1916 Iver Johnson truss roadster in nice original condition.  Ever since I acquired the bike I have always wondered about the handlebar and handlebar stem which (although well weathered) are black.  I just assumed that one of the previous owners decided to paint them black because they were rusting or the chrome was going bad.  Then I read in the 1915 brochure that Iver made an all black roadster.  On page 10 it reads, "The entire machine, handlebar, spokes, hubs, sprockets and cranks will be enamelled black." It is just possible that sometime in the past an owner got his hands on these pieces and replaced the originals.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 15, 2014)

Some years back I made a custom assembly stand for Iver Johnson bikes . Note the badge cut-outs on the base .


----------



## tailhole (Feb 15, 2014)

Nice!  I like the sidewalk bike too.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 18, 2014)

*SPOILER Alert !!! Got some bling back from the platers Today !*

Pressure is on now to finish up this restoration . Should look pretty sharp ! So much to do , where do I start . Lions ,Tigers and bears  , Oh My !


----------



## Duchess (Feb 18, 2014)

Very nice! Can't wait to see it, especially with that color scheme.


----------



## Iverider (Feb 18, 2014)

She's a beaut! Gold pinstripes?

Can you tell me what finish the fender stays should have? Mine are solid rust!


----------



## Handyman (Feb 18, 2014)

*Red Iver Truss*

WOW!!  This is going to be one awsome looking bike Scott, I can hardly wait to see it all together.  That pile of chrome is absolutely incredible.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 18, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> She's a beaut! Gold pinstripes?
> 
> Can you tell me what finish the fender stays should have? Mine are solid rust!




 Yes , gold pinstripe , hopefully straight and even . I try to mimic a zinc plate for fender braces ,using flat silver paint . Looks nice . Have had them plated for my super deluxe restoration .

   And , I can make fender braces too .


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 18, 2014)

Handyman said:


> WOW!!  This is going to be one awsome looking bike Scott, I can hardly wait to see it all together.  That pile of chrome is absolutely incredible.  Pete in Fitchburg




  Hey ,, NO PEEKING !!  . A couple more weeks .


----------



## Iverider (Feb 18, 2014)

You can make EVERYTHING Scott!

Don't know why you bother collecting OLD stuff 

I'll be learning to braze this summer. Hopefully make a few Major Taylor Stems and my ultimate goal, an Arch Truss Mountain Bike!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 18, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> You can make EVERYTHING Scott!
> 
> Don't know why you bother collecting OLD stuff
> 
> I'll be learning to braze this summer. Hopefully make a few Major Taylor Stems and my ultimate goal, an Arch Truss Mountain Bike!




  NICE !!  We're on the same page Brian . Couple cool project ideas you have . Hope you make it happen . Like to see them .


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Feb 18, 2014)

Great work Scott!


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Feb 26, 2014)

Hump day IJ Truss find
Sorry for the poor pic.  Crappy light...
SN 313727


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Iverider (Feb 26, 2014)

I wish my hump day went that well! I did receive the clamp you sent! THANK YOU!


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Feb 26, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> I wish my hump day went that well! I did receive the clamp you sent! THANK YOU!




Brian, you are most welcome, but actually THANK YOU!

CHEERS!
Wally


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 27, 2014)

theyankeedoodler said:


> Hump day IJ Truss find
> Sorry for the poor pic.  Crappy light...
> SN 313727




     Dang ! Nice score . May I ask how you found out about it . Local word of mouth ? . I think there's more stuff in Maine than we think .


----------



## bike (Mar 3, 2014)

*Ivers I wish I had back- no further pix- no numbers.*

long time ago- found on my hard drive.









Lawn ornament in the back was an indian motocycle co SCOUT badge- never seen one again- not like the later english scout- funny on a ladies bike.





REALLY wish I had this tall ballooner one adult owner from new: NEVER cleaned!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 3, 2014)

REALLY wish I had this tall ballooner one adult owner from new: NEVER cleaned!

View attachment 140612

View attachment 140613

View attachment 140614[/QUOTE]

    I remember seeing this one , wish I had the cha-ching to buy it . Never seen a tall frame ballooner from I.J. .


----------



## Iverider (Mar 28, 2014)

View attachment 140612

that's a good lookin' moto!

*Iver Catalogs 1908 and 1922 with 1923 insert are NOW UP thanks to YankeeDoodler and IvrJhnsn!*

Scott (Ivrjhnsn) has said that 1921 is essentially the same with updated model numbers.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/32224799@N02/collections/72157638826968375/
Also always in my sig line.



Good Stuff!! 

Keep 'em comin' folks!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 28, 2014)

Serial # 558198


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 28, 2014)

Thats crusty goodness, Double Nickel! That would be a late 30s bike. Gonna build it up?


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 28, 2014)

Double Nickle said:


> Serial # 558198
> 
> Cool piece  . Circa '35-'36  .. What is your intent with it ?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 28, 2014)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Double Nickle said:
> 
> 
> > Serial # 558198
> ...


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Apr 5, 2014)

Saturday stash 



Need to clean off some grime to pull S/N's.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 5, 2014)

theyankeedoodler said:


> Saturday stash
> Need to clean off some grime to pull S/N's.





    Nice job Wally !,,,, Keep it up , and you'll run out of room before you know it  .


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 7, 2014)

*Model D Fitchburg*

Serial number 38219


----------



## Handyman (Apr 8, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> Serial number 38219




Hi Balloontyre,
Tell me a little more about this bike??  I'm interested in anything that is called "Fitchburg"!!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 8, 2014)

It appears to have an enameled head badge. Possibly made by O'Hara. Can we get a better pic of the badge ?


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 8, 2014)

Looks like it might be this one from the 1890s.


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 8, 2014)

Handyman said:


> Hi Balloontyre,
> Tell me a little more about this bike??  I'm interested in anything that is called "Fitchburg"!!




Hi Handyman
I don't know much about the bike,  still trying to pin down the year it was made. It seems to match all the descriptions of the model D which was offered in the 1897 catalog. Maybe someone here on the forum can enlighten us all.
Ivo


----------



## neighbor (Apr 9, 2014)

this thread piqued my interest so i started looking around and found this link, forgive me if it's already been posted.
http://www.prewarbicycledating.com/1_2_Iver-Johnson.html


----------



## Handyman (Apr 9, 2014)

*Iver Johnson Juniorcycle or Sidewalk Bike*

Picked up this little Iver Johnson “Juniorcycle” or sidewalk bike recently.  It’s a little rough around the edges but it’s all there.  I was a little surprised at how rugged the components are.  They look about the same quality as their full-size bikes.  At first I thought the chain ring was changed out because it’s not the one I’ve seen on other Iver sidewalk bikes.  However, I was told that it was an Iver supplied part.  I was also surprised that the bike had a serial number on the seat tube.


----------



## bike (Apr 9, 2014)

*I would put this above*



Handyman said:


> Picked up this little Iver Johnson “Juniorcycle”
> View attachment 146127






a sidewalk bike- made like a bike in almost bike proportions.


----------



## kccomet (Apr 9, 2014)

*ij chater lea model*

been working on this, trying to make it look a little better, see more pics in my post under 1933


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 9, 2014)

kccomet said:


> been working on this, trying to make it look a little better, see more pics in my post under 1933




  Looking nice !


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Apr 11, 2014)

My Copake grab. 







Need to gingerly clean up the bottom bracket to get the serial number.  I don't want to ruin its patina though.


----------



## Iverider (Apr 11, 2014)

Score!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neighbor (Apr 12, 2014)

*"Truss Me"*

I didn't go to Copake but I wound up with this today, from center of BB to top of seat tube measures 20.5 inches. Can someone tell me what it likely looked like back in the day? I also just noticed the letter "C" on the bottom bracket and the number 63 on each rear dropout.
It needs a fork among other parts
Thanks


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Apr 13, 2014)

SN 446xxx.  Need to clean it up to get the remainder of the SN


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 13, 2014)

theyankeedoodler said:


> SN 446xxx.  Need to clean it up to get the remainder of the SN
> 
> Really Wally ?? Another one ? Too funny .. Looks like a nice score !


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 13, 2014)

theyankeedoodler said:


> My Copake grab.




Man, I love those early Iver badges - good for you.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 14, 2014)

*Time to resurrect another one....*

I'm out of additional projects to do , so I'm gonna start another resurrection .  This C. 1928 model 87 . It's been waiting patiently . I'll have fun with the color scheme . Not correct colors , but vintage appropriate .


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Apr 14, 2014)

That'll be sweet, Scott.  As all your work is.  Have fun with it. Post up progress pix


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 18, 2014)

*Before and After  ,, last project for a friend .*

Here are the before and after pics of one I just finished a week ago for a friend in Fitchburg .


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Apr 18, 2014)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Here are the before and after pics of one I just finished a week ago for a friend in Fitchburg .




Scott, great job!


----------



## Iverider (Apr 18, 2014)

Another one rejuvinated! Looks fantastic Scott!


----------



## Handyman (Apr 18, 2014)

*Restored Red Iver Truss Bridge Roadster*



ivrjhnsn said:


> Here are the before and after pics of one I just finished a week ago for a friend in Fitchburg .




Now that is one fantastic looking Iver.........................can't knock those truss frames for style, they were really classic looking.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Iverider (Apr 18, 2014)

It's yours isn't it Pete?


----------



## Handyman (Apr 18, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> It's yours isn't it Pete?




Yes it is Brian.....................Iver Johnson himself would be thrilled with the job Scott did on this bike.  I'll post a few pics tomorrow with the seat, pedals etc.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## neighbor (Apr 19, 2014)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Here are the before and after pics of one I just finished a week ago for a friend in Fitchburg .




Very nice indeed, can you tell me what kind of wheelset you used, and if they're 28" rims?

Thanks,

Dave in Concord NH


----------



## Handyman (Apr 19, 2014)

*Wheelset For Restored Iver Truss*



neighbor said:


> Very nice indeed, can you tell me what kind of wheelset you used, and if they're 28" rims?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dave in Concord NH




Hi Dave,
I'll let Scott give you the exact particulars, but I'll tell you what I know.  The tires are 28" x 1 1/2" Cream Schwalbe Delta Cruiser bike tires.  The rims are imported 28" x 1 1/2" 36 hole Westwood style rims with a chrome finish.  I believe the rims are also available in black with a gold pinstripe. Scott had my original rear hub replated and replaced my original 32 hole front hub with a 36 hole hub to match the new rims. I also believe this is the same wheel/tire combo that "Luxlow" is selling on eBay at http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-28-...041?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58ae75d991  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## neighbor (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks for that info Pete.
I have an old set of those rims in the attic, now to find a decent front and rear hub.

Thanks again!
Dave


----------



## Handyman (Apr 19, 2014)

neighbor said:


> Thanks for that info Pete.
> I have an old set of those rims in the attic, now to find a decent front and rear hub.
> 
> Thanks again!
> Dave




Hi Dave,
You should have no problem finding the correct hubs for your build right here on the Cabe or on eBay.  On this red Iver, the original rear hub was a New Departure style "C" but on the first Iver that Scott restored for me (also a truss roadster) it was a style "D" coaster brake. I really think this wheel/tire combo works great as they seem to fill the opening perfectly and fit nicely around the fenders.  Very nice look.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman (Apr 19, 2014)

*Restored Iver Johnson Truss Bridge Roadster*

Here are a few more pics of the Iver Truss bike that I had restored.  All work was done by Scott (Ivrjhnsn) over the course of several months.  This bike was a disaster when I handed it to him.  The top tube had a gash right through it.  The rear dropout area of the frame was bent.  The fenders needed tons of work, and the paint was done with a paintbrush years ago, and there was rust everywhere. What a fantastic job he did bringing this relic back to life!!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 21, 2014)

*1908 Diamond Frame Roadster*

The previous owner bought this original bike at a local auction in central Vermont about 30 years ago and it's been out in his barn ever since - glad he decided to part with it.  After some discussion at Copake and on-line I picked it up yesterday.  I love the Corbin coaster brake, listed as a $5 option in the '08 catalog.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 21, 2014)

Handyman said:


> Here are a few more pics of the Iver Truss bike that I had restored.  All work was done by Scott (Ivrjhnsn) over the course of several months.  This bike was a disaster when I handed it to him.  The top tube had a gash right through it.  The rear dropout area of the frame was bent.  The fenders needed tons of work, and the paint was done with a paintbrush years ago, and there was rust everywhere. What a fantastic job he did bringing this relic back to life!!  Pete in Fitchburg
> 
> View attachment 147503View attachment 147504View attachment 147505View attachment 147506View attachment 147507View attachment 147508




THAT is awesome yes sir ree!!!!!!


----------



## Handyman (Apr 21, 2014)

dfa242 said:


> The previous owner bought this original bike at a local auction in central Vermont about 30 years ago and it's been out in his barn ever since - glad he decided to part with it.  After some discussion at Copake and on-line I picked it up yesterday.  I love the Corbin coaster brake, listed as $5 option in the '08 catalog.
> 
> View attachment 147627View attachment 147628View attachment 147629View attachment 147630View attachment 147631View attachment 147632View attachment 147633View attachment 147634




Hi Dfa242,
That is one great looking Iver you bought.  Very nice original condition bike.  Please consider bringing it to our Iver Johnson show at the Fitchburg Historical Society on June 21st. There will be at least 65 -75 Ivers there and yours will really stand out.  I've attached our flyer for you to check out.  Added to this day will also be a tour of the Iver Johnson Factory.  Talk Soon, Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## bricycle (Apr 21, 2014)

Nice dfa!!!!!


----------



## Iverider (Apr 21, 2014)

Looks spiffy!

Be careful around all of that artwork with that bike though. 

Some of it might fall over and ding the paint!


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 21, 2014)

Great lookin original DFA!! WOW! Handyman, that Roadster is amazing!!!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 21, 2014)

dfa242 said:


> The previous owner bought this original bike at a local auction in central Vermont about 30 years ago and it's been out in his barn ever since - glad he decided to part with it.  After some discussion at Copake and on-line I picked it up yesterday.  I love the Corbin coaster brake, listed as $5 option in the '08 catalog.
> 
> 
> Nice score Dean ,  Glad to see this one stay local , was tough for me not to be able buy it . .


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 21, 2014)

Handyman said:


> Hi Dfa242,
> That is one great looking Iver you bought.  Very nice original condition bike.  Please consider bringing it to our Iver Johnson show at the Fitchburg Historical Society on June 21st. There will be at least 65 -75 Ivers there and yours will really stand out.  I've attached our flyer for you to check out.  Added to this day will also be a tour of the Iver Johnson Factory.  Talk Soon, Pete in Fitchburg




Thanks Pete, but unfortunately I'll be out of state that weekend so will miss this interesting event for the second year in a row.  I guess there's always next year.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 21, 2014)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Nice score Dean ,  Glad to see this one stay local , was tough for me not to be able buy it . .




Thanks Scott,
If I ever decide to part with it I'll be sure to turn to the Fitchburg faithful first.
Cheers,
Dean


----------



## chitown (Apr 21, 2014)

*1916 lit*


----------



## bricycle (Apr 21, 2014)

Fourth from left, with California bars..... what kind of fork/truss set-up is that???????


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 21, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Fourth from left, with California bars..... what kind of fork/truss set-up is that???????




I don't have a 1916 catalog, but it looks like this model from the 1917 catalog (and I *want* one).


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 21, 2014)

chitown said:


>




   where does this come from ??   Killer pic ! Must have copy ..  and Iver Johnson gave out all that advertising ..Sweet


----------



## chitown (Apr 21, 2014)

ivrjhnsn said:


> where does this come from ??   Killer pic ! Must have copy ..  and Iver Johnson gave out all that advertising ..Sweet




There's more!






Thanks to G00GLE B00KS these trade magazines are being made available for us all to enjoy!


http://books.google.com/books?id=VP...=gbs_ge_summary_r&cad=0#v=thumbnail&q&f=false


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Apr 21, 2014)

I call dibs on the dropbar truss 
Way cool! Thanks!!!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 30, 2014)

*Beat up Iver Johnson frames*

Picked up another frame today . Thank you kz1000 ! Up on the "shelf" it'll go . From 1941 ..

   Keep 'em coming . If you don't want them , chances are I do .  

    Thanks guys !!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 30, 2014)

Whaa happ'n to da seet staighs??


----------



## Iverider (Apr 30, 2014)

Granted a "stay" of execution by Scott K!

Great pics above of the display btw!

Bri, Here's the truss NOT mounted to the fork. It's just an add on bit.



Iver Johnson 26&quot; Truss rod by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 1, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Whaa happ'n to da seet staighs??




  Optional for 1941 ....


----------



## Iverider (May 1, 2014)

1917 Catalog posted! Thank you Dean. More to come courtesy of Scott K! 

Link in my sig below!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 4, 2014)

*Any Conditon NOT too rough for me*

Here's a beauty in my collection . Yes , I did pay money for it . Couldn't pass it up .Will post pics of another one that I'm pickin up Tuesday .


----------



## Iverider (May 4, 2014)

Ouch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Handyman (May 4, 2014)

*Next Iver*

Hmmmm........ I wonder if it's the one I saw Friday evening Scott at Ken's?????  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 7, 2014)

*Woe is me ,,,I never get the GOOD ones ...*

Why , Why  can I never score the nice bikes ? This is what I've been reduced to ... It does have 2 speeds though !


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 7, 2014)

*On a lighter note !*

Okay , I did score this original Iver Johnson front basket . Thanks KZ1000 !!


----------



## Handyman (May 7, 2014)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Why , Why  can I never score the nice bikes ? This is what I've been reduced to ... It does have 2 speeds though !




Look at it on the bright side Scott..............................It's a complete bike !!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Balloontyre (May 13, 2014)

*From Dec 1896*



Gary Mc said:


> Here are the three I know of before the one most of us recognize that started being used in 1901.
> 
> *Early - unsure of years but believe it is 1897*
> 
> ...



Just came across this, might help dating head badges.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (May 28, 2014)

SN 13867


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 28, 2014)

theyankeedoodler said:


> SN 13867
> 
> That's gotta be one of the WORST examples of an Iver Johnson I've seen


----------



## theyankeedoodler (May 28, 2014)

ivrjhnsn said:


> theyankeedoodler said:
> 
> 
> > SN 13867
> ...


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 28, 2014)

theyankeedoodler said:


> ivrjhnsn said:
> 
> 
> > Me too.  I was told it was a truss bridge.  How disappointed I was to get this thing.  The tires done even hold air.
> ...


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 28, 2014)

*............................................*



MantonSmith said:


> This is a Streamline Iver Johnson, Serial #591000. This is the tall frame version.
> I have a few more Ivers but they are for the most part in pieces right now but I will dig up the serial numbers to post.
> (View attachment 33818View attachment 33819I have never posted pictures before so I hope it works)





I used to own one of these....best bicycle that I ever did ride....at 5 10 it rode very nice...


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 15, 2014)

*SCOOTER Remodel is Done !*

Just finished remodeling my I.J. Scooter. Not original are the wheels. They should be 12" not 14", but that's how I bought it . Now on to the next one.


----------



## bike (Jun 19, 2014)

*I think this is Iver J*

Teens era? Wheelman nickel...


----------



## Iverider (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks like it, but the insertion tube might have been shortened a tad. 

Here's one I had on my bike for a while. I believe they were first available in 1914 on the Mobicycle.



Iver Johnson Mobicycle stem by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 19, 2014)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Just finished remodeling my I.J. Scooter. Not original are the wheels. They should be 12" not 14", but that's how I bought it . Now on to the next one.



 WOW nice work!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 30, 2014)

*What I did on Saturday*

I'm posting this here because this guy rode Iver Johnson bikes for 2 years. Saturday I met and chatted with the Great Grandaughter of Major Taylor !!!! Too awesome to describe. Amazing woman to boot.


----------



## Handyman (Jun 30, 2014)

ivrjhnsn said:


> I'm posting this here because this guy rode Iver Johnson bikes for 2 years. Saturday I met and chatted with the Great Grandaughter of Major Taylor !!!! Too awesome to describe. Amazing woman to boot.




Awesome pic Scott…………………quite an honor to be part of this celebration!    Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 30, 2014)

Another pic,, stupid me,, this is the first time I visited this incredible bronze sculpture .


----------



## gifarmer (Jun 30, 2014)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Picked up another frame today . Thank you kz1000 ! Up on the "shelf" it'll go . From 1941 ..



Your frame looks the same as on my bike, serial number 543040.  Would this s/n be about 1934?


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 30, 2014)

gifarmer said:


> Your frame looks the same as on my bike, serial number 543040.  Would this s/n be about 1934?




    Probably '35-'36.. Nice example !


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jul 10, 2014)

A buddy's daily rider Iver



SN 545262


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jul 10, 2014)

1916 Iver Johnson catalog.  Digital copy coming soon to a Krautwaggen signature link near you....


----------



## Handyman (Jul 11, 2014)

*1916 Catalog*

That 1916 Iver Catalog looks like it is in fantastic shape.......................can't wait to see the pics. Also, interesting "Airlite" you posted in an uncommon green color. Hope to see you tomorrow.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 11, 2014)

Goofing around with pics of a 1897 Fitchburg.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jul 11, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> Goofing around with pics of a 1897 Fitchburg.




Wonderful bike!


----------



## Iverider (Jul 11, 2014)

The Truss bridge is soooo strong and stable it helps steady your shot!!!
Looking forward to getting this up on the catalog project!




theyankeedoodler said:


> 1916 Iver Johnson catalog.  Digital copy coming soon to a Krautwaggen signature link near you....


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Aug 2, 2014)

It's been slow for Ivers on the CABE for the summer.   Let's kick this thread in to gear.....just picked this truss up.  
Need to clean off some home paint to get the S/N.  







Some nickel under that paint




Dem darts 




Missing some leather




No pinch bolt, wedgie nut post




Anyone know what the crankset is? The bottom bracket, well, looky da pix...
















I also picked up 1 mo'Iver.  I'll post pix of that later.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 2, 2014)

Wow, nice way to bring this thread back to life - not every day you see an early Iver.  The chain ring looks maybe 1897ish but the badge is later - it'll be interesting to see the serial number on this one.  Nice find - good for you, Wally.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 2, 2014)

Lets see some more pics! Rear stays from the back, rear dropouts. Is the serial # on the seat tube? Weird bottom bracket!!!!!


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Aug 2, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Lets see some more pics! Rear stays from the back, rear dropouts. Is the serial # on the seat tube? Weird bottom bracket!!!!!


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Aug 2, 2014)

Fork blade width




Looking down the throat of the beast


----------



## Handyman (Aug 2, 2014)

Wally,
Absolutely great find on that early Iver truss.....................got to love it.  That chainring is awsome!  Can't wait to see pics of the mobike!  I don't know how you dig these things out!!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Aug 2, 2014)

Ahhhhhh.....3?????


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Aug 2, 2014)

1 mo'bike


----------



## Iverider (Aug 2, 2014)

Needs that long stem and some tillers! Nice Mo-bike!!! Didn't you have a nice troxel to put on that one? I'm not convinced your strange bottom bracket is an Iver. What do your other flat crown fork bottoms look like? I don't have one in front of me, but my arch crown has a threaded hole to mount the fender to. cool bike anyway!


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Aug 2, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Needs that long stem and some tillers! Nice Mo-bike!!! Didn't you have a nice troxel to put on that one? I'm not convinced your strange bottom bracket is an Iver. What do your other flat crown fork bottoms look like? I don't have one in front of me, but my arch crown has a threaded hole to mount the fender to. cool bike anyway!




Did the pay it forward with the Troxel.  I have 2 other Persons in nice shape I could use. 

Yeah, not sure on the BB.  Its on there, so it's not coming off [emoji16]
Unless I grind off those nubs & fill the slits with weld [emoji33]

Underside of 1908 truss flat crown




Underside of 192X truss flat crown


----------



## Handyman (Aug 2, 2014)

Great find on that Mobike also Wally........................just the way I like them, nice and complete!  Even has the truss rods.  I would have to say you had a great Iver day!  We won't let anyone know that you actually scored THREE Ivers in one day! Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Aug 2, 2014)

Handyman said:


> Great find on that Mobike also Wally........................just the way I like them, nice and complete!  Even has the truss rods.  I would have to say you had a great Iver day!  We won't let anyone know that you actually scored THREE Ivers in one day! Pete in Fitchburg




Pete:
Thanks 

Well. The 3rd one is/was that 193X ladies on eBay from VT for $75.  Not really a 'score!, but a good bike to fix up for Diane to use.  Now, I have to drive 4 hours to get it.  I'll be up that way anyway, so a 2fer trip.

The stable is Iverrun now for sure [emoji33]


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Aug 3, 2014)

dfa242 said:


> it'll be interesting to see the serial number on this one



103398


----------



## Handyman (Aug 3, 2014)

*Early (I Do Mean Early) Iver Truss Frame*

*103398!!! *WOW! That's an early Iver truss.  According to info on this thread, "The 100,000th bicycle was probably laid down just after the turn of the century".  We are all aware that Fredrick Johnson was granted a US Patent for the "Truss" frame in 1901. 1901 was also the first year of the new style Iver badge, which your frame also has.  Is it possible that you have scored the earliest known surviving Iver truss? Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Iverider (Aug 3, 2014)

Handyman said:


> *103398!!! *WOW! That's an early Iver truss.  According to info on this thread, "The 100,000th bicycle was probably laid down just after the turn of the century".  We are all aware that Fredrick Johnson was granted a US Patent for the "Truss" frame in 1901. 1901 was also the first year of the new style Iver badge, which your frame also has.  Is it possible that you have scored the earliest known surviving Iver truss? Pete in Fitchburg




Anyone have a 1901 Catalog they could send photos of? I'm curious to know if the D&J hanger was a racer option. Would make changing gears easier.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 3, 2014)

Very cool find, indeed - it'd be interesting to see if it was an option in the 1904-'06 catalogs.


----------



## Handyman (Aug 3, 2014)

*Oldest Manufacturer of Bikes in the Country -- Iver Johnson??*

Hi Cabers,
While looking through Brian's database of Iver Johnson catalogs trying to spot Wally's chainring on his early Iver truss, I came across an interesting statement that I was not aware of.  On page 4 of the 1908 Iver catalog it reads: *"We have been manufacturing firearms for thirty-seven years and bicycles for twenty-five years, and are the oldest bicycle manufacturers in the country". *  I was not aware that the Iver Johnson Arms and Cycle Co. were the oldest bike manufactures in the country??  Is this statement true?  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Aug 17, 2014)

Iver Johnson tandem SN 540869










Front seat post/rear stem combo




Bad pic, IJ script on downtube


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 17, 2014)

Well now, there's one I haven't seen before - nice!!


----------



## Iverider (Aug 17, 2014)

Now you're just showing off!!!!


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow on that tandem!


----------



## Handyman (Aug 17, 2014)

*Iver Tandem*

WOW!!  That is one great looking tandem Wally......................now there's an Iver that deserves your full attention.  The only other one I've ever seen is a pic from Old Spokes in VT.  Has got to be rare as hell.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 17, 2014)

Just got this Iver Johnson into the shop. Serial number 505740.  That makes it what.... 1930?  Before I looked up the number in this thread, I woulda sworn this would be much earlier.  Does this bike fit with the lit from around 1930? Seat and rear hub are wrong, all else appears un-touched.


----------



## bike (Aug 17, 2014)

*seems sprocket will tell*

looks earlier to me


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 17, 2014)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Just got this Iver Johnson into the shop. Serial number 505740.  That makes it what.... 1930?  Before I looked up the number in this thread, I woulda sworn this would be much earlier.  Does this bike fit with the lit from around 1930? Seat and rear hub are wrong, all else appears un-touched.




Looks more like teens to me - I wonder if that leading digit might be a 3 instead of a 5?  Just a thought.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 17, 2014)

dfa242 said:


> Looks more like teens to me - I wonder if that leading digit might be a 3 instead of a 5?  Just a thought.





I's a 5.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 17, 2014)

It sure is - oh well.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 17, 2014)

The bike does have some ques that it could be 30's, but the frame style, sprocket, nickel plating all point to earlier. Look at the seat post though, with the shim and even the binder bolt/nut being cad plated. Mystery bike!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 17, 2014)

Some more pics of it....


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yikes, nice pedals - can we get a better shot of those?


----------



## Handyman (Aug 17, 2014)

Dave,
Nive looking Iver................if I had to guess, it looks like a 1930/31 Model 88 "Superior Truss Bridge Roadster"  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Iverider (Aug 17, 2014)

The above photo is from the 1928/29 catalog. Here is the description stating gold badge and nickeled fork etc. I don't recall when Iver switched to chrome plating. Anyone refresh my memory?


----------



## Iverider (Aug 17, 2014)

Dave, I don't think your seatpost is original. May have been replaced if a longer post was needed. I think many Ivers came with an 8" 7 style seatpost stamped Iver Johnson with no shims. I have a 10" post and a 12" post as well.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 17, 2014)

I think the parts were stamped and numbered to tell them apart. I stripped the paint off of this mid 30s ladies frame today and found different numbers on the rear dropouts. I assume different sizes frames would have different angles created by the chain and seat stays creating a need for a number of different dropouts. Same with other frame parts where tubes come together in an angle. If you ever look through some of the iver catalogs in the link below, you'll see a few photos of different frame connection forgings.




neighbor said:


> I didn't go to Copake but I wound up with this today, from center of BB to top of seat tube measures 20.5 inches. Can someone tell me what it likely looked like back in the day? I also just noticed the letter "C" on the bottom bracket and the number 63 on each rear dropout.
> It needs a fork among other parts
> Thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 17, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Dave, I don't think your seatpost is original. May have been replaced if a longer post was needed. I think many Ivers came with an 8" 7 style seatpost stamped Iver Johnson with no shims. I have a 10" post and a 12" post as well.




I agree, it looks a bit out of place... late 30's style solid bar stock, cad plated. The binder bolt/nut are cad plated too.  I think the bike was updated at some point, possibly still pre-ww2 with that post, seat, and the ND model D hub.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah, the seatpost bolt looks different as you say. The bolt head should be almost flat with a key on the inboard side that fits into the keyway in the frame to keep it from spinning while tightening the nut.


----------



## filmonger (Aug 18, 2014)

In this 1908ish Iver Article in Bicycling World 1908 pg 201  they say they are the 2nd oldest













In the 1896 The wheel - they state in this Ad that they have been making bicycles for more than 10 years










Handyman said:


> Hi Cabers,
> While looking through Brian's database of Iver Johnson catalogs trying to spot Wally's chainring on his early Iver truss, I came across an interesting statement that I was not aware of.  On page 4 of the 1908 Iver catalog it reads: *"We have been manufacturing firearms for thirty-seven years and bicycles for twenty-five years, and are the oldest bicycle manufacturers in the country". *  I was not aware that the Iver Johnson Arms and Cycle Co. were the oldest bike manufactures in the country??  Is this statement true?  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## filmonger (Aug 18, 2014)

here is what they had to say about their product in 1897...


----------



## filmonger (Aug 18, 2014)

Heres what Bill Smith said in 2012 about chrome for IJ

In the 1930 catalog, they were still talking nickel. I do not have a 1931 catalog but do have 1932 foldout flyer. They are advertising "Iver Johnson bicycles with distinctive chromium plating".




Krautwaggen said:


> The above photo is from the 1928/29 catalog. Here is the description stating gold badge and nickeled fork etc. I don't recall when Iver switched to chrome plating. Anyone refresh my memory?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks for the help on the Iver J everyone... I've posted it for sale for my client.  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?61913-1931-Iver-Johnson-Truss-survivor


----------



## Rarebearcat (Aug 20, 2014)

Here is my IJ bike.  I have had it for 30+ years and have done nothing with it.  Would like to get some info on it and maybe do some restoration.  The serial number is 200320.  Not sure why my pics are loading sideways.

Bike has Gibson peddles, Hackel tail light (only light), and Dunlop seat.  The chainring does not look like any I have seen here, so it may be wrong also.

Post number 500 in this thread, awesome.


----------



## Rarebearcat (Aug 20, 2014)

Chainring and light.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 20, 2014)

Th flat chunk of steel between the top and arch tubes places it between 1915 and the end of production. The badge places it 1921 and later because of the patent info at the bottom. Are you certain the serial # is correct? Sometimes they fill in with paint. 200,000 would be pre 1915 which doesn't match the characteristics of your bike.

and the chainring appears to be a Monark ring which is not original to your bike.


----------



## Rarebearcat (Aug 20, 2014)

Yes, looks like paint has filled in some.  It could be a 3 there, making it 300,320


----------



## Iverider (Aug 21, 2014)

Kind of hard to tell. Sort of looks like a 2 as you initially said, but would make more sense as a 3. Blown away by the paint on that thing. WOW! Thanks for posting pics!
Are you going to try to find the correct parts or leave as is?

the Chainring is the thing I'd look for first. It'll be a skiptooth star in nickel plate although you could use the snowflake ring if you find one of those first. Looking closer at your Monark ring, that's a "piecrust" chainring (without the pie crust chain guard) 
With the guard, they can be worth a pretty penny, without, I'm not sure. You might offer it up in trade here on thecabe for the right chainring for your bike. 

Monark with Pie crust guard.




Snow Flake


IMG_7505 by VW Sightings, on Flickr

Star (although this is chrome)


IMG_7510 by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## filmonger (Aug 21, 2014)

*1897 & 1898 Ivers*

This information may help ID older Ivers 

1898 Iver johnson











1897 Iver Johnson











Iver Chainless - 1897


----------



## Rarebearcat (Aug 21, 2014)

I would like to get it as close to original as possible.  Chainring, rims and grips.  This bike and a few others were at the Iver Johnson factory in Middlesex NJ in the late 70's.  My family owned IJ until the late 80's.  I pulled them out after everything was brought to Arkansas.  I was in high school at the time, I only wish I had known then what I know now.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Aug 21, 2014)

Rarebearcat said:


> I would like to get it as close to original as possible.  Chainring, rims and grips.  This bike and a few others were at the Iver Johnson factory in Middlesex NJ in the late 70's.  My family owned IJ until the late 80's.  I pulled them out after everything was brought to Arkansas.  I was in high school at the time, I only wish I had known then what I know now.





WOWZA! Absolutely stunning!
Also very cool with the family history! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Aug 21, 2014)

*RAREST Iver headbadge ?*

Here's the rarest Iver headbadge ?? It's a decal. This is on a circa 1935 woman's bike. Anyone ever seen one ?


----------



## Rarebearcat (Aug 21, 2014)

This one is a bit of a mystery.  A 3-speed with Shimano brakes.  The only number I can find is at the rear wheel hanger, ML263 5.  This bike, along with a few others, was in the the inventory when we purchased the company.  There were several unmarked, early 70's, Fuji 10 speed road bikes also.  If I remember right, there was thoughts of rebranding a line of bikes with the IJ decals and badges.  I don't think it ever got out of the testing and "what if" stage.  

Any ideas on who made this one?


----------



## Handyman (Aug 21, 2014)

*Decal Badge*

WOW!!  See One!!  I didn't even know they existed!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Aug 21, 2014)

Rarebearcat said:


> This one is a bit of a mystery.  A 3-speed with Shimano brakes.  The only number I can find is at the rear wheel hanger, ML263 5.  This bike, along with a few others, was in the the inventory when we purchased the company.  There were several unmarked, early 70's, Fuji 10 speed road bikes also.  If I remember right, there was thoughts of rebranding a line of bikes with the IJ decals and badges.  I don't think it ever got out of the testing and "what if" stage.
> 
> Any ideas on who made this one?




 Hmmmm, reminds me of a ROSS brand bicycle


----------



## coin1812 (Aug 23, 2014)

*Help*

338897 is the serial. Pedals and wheels are defiantly wrong. Trying to buy. Whats a fair price?


----------



## MOTOmike (Aug 23, 2014)

coin1812 said:


> 338897 is the serial. Pedals and wheels are defiantly wrong. Trying to buy. Whats a fair price?




I would guesstimate a production year of 1921.  One key identifier for bikes made around this time is that in 1921, patent information was added to the bottom of the head badge, stating REG US PAT OFF.  Before 1921, this did not appear on the head badge.  This helps in dating the bike. If you see the patent information on the bottom of the plate, you know the bike is 1921 or newer.

What is the frame size?  

Give us some more info and hopefully you will get some consensus of a price.

Mike


----------



## Iverider (Aug 25, 2014)

Catalogs for 1924 and 1925 are now available in the link below. These were supplied by Ivrjhnsn/Scott K. (THANKS!!!)

I've also added an 1894 (we think) ad to the ad collection within the catalog collection thanks to Ivo!


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Sep 28, 2014)

Some dimensional FYI re: the wider than normal IJ fork crown & stays for the Heavy Service model 88S.  
This is from a 1918ish truss,
Fork Crown: 


Seat Stay:



Chain Stay:


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Oct 1, 2014)

*Iver Johnson track hubs*

Back home after 12+ years,,, Iver Johnson track hubs. A friend in Virginia was nice enough to return them to me..


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Oct 1, 2014)

Drool!  Beeee-ute-teeee-ful!!!!
Glad ya Got'm back


----------



## Iverider (Oct 1, 2014)

Scott, what years were that style available? Are they later than the swaged barrel type?

I see that they are pictured in the 1914 catalog.



Iver Johnson 1914 by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Iver Johnson 1914 by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## bricycle (Oct 1, 2014)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Back home after 12+ years,,, Iver Johnson track hubs. A friend in Virginia was nice enough to return them to me..




yum!!!!


----------



## Handyman (Oct 1, 2014)

*Track Hubs*

Those hubs are absolutely awesome Scott!!  What a fantastic set to have!  Does that front Iver hub have any letters on it after the name Iver Johnson??  Is there a way to tell a standard front Iver hub from a front track hub?  I'm not sure the  information I'm about to share is accurate or not but I've always wondered about the differences between the Iver "spindle pattern" strait front hub and the "arch pattern" curved front hub.  If you go to Brian's (Krautwaggen's) listing of Iver Johnson catalogs and open the 1910 catalog, you find two pages that list specifications for the truss bikes and the diamond frame bikes.  According to the 1910 catalog, the "spindle pattern" hubs were used on the truss bikes and the "arch pattern" was used on the diamond frames. This may or may not be accurate in future years, but I found that fact kind of interesting.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Oct 1, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Scott, what years were that style available? Are they later than the swaged barrel type?
> 
> I see that they are pictured in the 1914 catalog.
> 
> Not absolutely sure the years,, but I think they stopped this style in the mid 30's . A New Departure expert could tell you , as these hubs were made by them. The rear hub actually came from the New Departure Museum Collection about 15 yrs ago


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Oct 1, 2014)

*Iver friends over the last year*

I have another good friend from Maine who has been very kind to me ,,,Thank You,, for top secret going ons.  There are more friends to thank as well from the Midwest.


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 1, 2014)

I sold the same pair if hubs a few years ago. Still kicking myself but it helped pay rent at the time!!


----------



## Handyman (Oct 2, 2014)

*Iver Johnson Stool*

Just when you thought you've seen everything "Iver Johnson" along comes this.  A friend of mine from Fitchburg repurposed this circa 1937 Fitchburg High School lab stool with an Iver theme......................I think it looks pretty good!!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Oct 2, 2014)

Handyman said:


> Just when you thought you've seen everything "Iver Johnson" along comes this.  A friend of mine from Fitchburg repurposed this circa 1937 Fitchburg High School lab stool with an Iver theme......................I think it looks pretty good!!
> 
> DANG ! Pete,, that's cool !!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 2, 2014)

*Streamline*

This will be here Saturday. Very excited!!!


----------



## Iverider (Oct 2, 2014)

Joe Buffardi said:


> This will be here Saturday. Very excited!!!




Very nice example of a well preserved streamline!! Probably the most underrated balloon tire bike out there. Unlike the droves of Schwinns out there, to possess one of these, you must first find one that is available!


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Oct 2, 2014)

Joe Buffardi said:


> This will be here Saturday. Very excited!!!




Very, very nice!


----------



## Handyman (Oct 5, 2014)

*Iver Johnson Stool*

I guess word got out just how awesome I thought this stool was. You can’t even imagine how surprised I was to go into the Gallery on Thursday and see this incredible, 1937 Fitchburg High School lab stool sitting there.  A gift from Paul and Joy Walsh of Fitchburg, it was restored with an Iver Johnson “Truss Bridge Bicycle” theme.  I would have to say it’s the perfect match next to my 1932 Iver Johnson Truss Bridge Bicycle.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Oct 5, 2014)

Handyman said:


> I guess word got out just how awesome I thought this stool was. You can’t even imagine how surprised I was to go into the Gallery on Thursday and see this incredible, 1937 Fitchburg High School lab stool sitting there.  A gift from Paul and Joy Walsh of Fitchburg, it was restored with an Iver Johnson “Truss Bridge Bicycle” theme.  I would have to say it’s the perfect match next to my 1932 Iver Johnson Truss Bridge Bicycle.
> 
> View attachment 171907




A place to sit & adore the bike 

Very nice Pete!


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 5, 2014)

Very cool indeed Pete.

Hey, can any of the Iver specialists tell me the age of this seat post?  It's 10" long and 7/8" diameter at the base.
Thanks a lot,
Dean


----------



## Iverider (Oct 5, 2014)

I have a post similar in length and one a bit longer even. I wonder if these were posts that could be ordered to length. In any case, I think Iver seatposts can be divided into Nickel and chrome era after the turn of the century. Scott may be able to elaborate as to when this style began. I have seen some of these posts with sans serif font for the stamping which I believe to be later. I'm not sure how one would go about figuring out when the fonts changed for the stamping or what some of the additional characters mean. I've seen the star stamp and occasionally a Single letter stamped after "Iver Johnson"





dfa242 said:


> Very cool indeed Pete.
> 
> Hey, can any of the Iver specialists tell me the age of this seat post?  It's 10" long and 7/8" diameter at the base.
> Thanks a lot,
> ...


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Oct 5, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> I have a post similar in length and one a bit longer even. I wonder if these were posts that could be ordered to length. In any case, I think Iver seatposts can be divided into Nickel and chrome era after the turn of the century. Scott may be able to elaborate as to when this style began. I have seen some of these posts with sans serif font for the stamping which I believe to be later. I'm not sure how one would go about figuring out when the fonts changed for the stamping or what some of the additional characters mean. I've seen the star stamp and occasionally a Single letter stamped after "Iver Johnson"




   I don't know if you could put a year on the seatpost or stems for that matter. Like Bri said, nickel for a certain time period, chrome for later. I do feel a need to find out when Iver Johnson started stamping the parts though. And why some stampings included symbols..(indicating custom size?)


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 5, 2014)

I appreciate the thoughts guys - found this in a box and was just wondering if it could be dated.


----------



## Duchess (Oct 6, 2014)

Judging by the stamping being absent on my 1910-1912 Special Racer, I'd say it's later than that.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Oct 16, 2014)

A gift from a good buddy 


it's hanging on the wall 

Found at a yard sale.


----------



## Handyman (Oct 16, 2014)

*Vintage Iver Johnson Photo*

WOW !!  That is one awesome vintage photo of those two Iver Johnson bikes.  Very, very nice.  Wouldn't you love to know where it was taken !!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Oct 16, 2014)

Handyman said:


> Wouldn't you love to know where it was taken !!




Pete: my buddy was told it may have been taken in Philly. 
Anyone recognize the background?


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 16, 2014)

Yeah I bet if you could study the reflection in the glass you could place it.  I'd be very impressed!  I'd have the same greedy smile as that big headed kid if I had those bikes.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 17, 2014)

*mirror*

I dig how both these bikes have rear-view mirrors in the pic. I have 2 bikes with mirrors to see the other side of boardwalk by-passers....


----------



## Iverider (Oct 17, 2014)

theyankeedoodler said:


> A gift from a good buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The guy on the left looks a little Mafioso. Don Johnson perhaps??


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Oct 18, 2014)

"...what gets the juices flowing -- the adrenaline, the testosterone, the hydrogen peroxide..." -Red Green
"and an Iver Johnson.." -me


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Oct 18, 2014)

"...what gets the juices flowing -- the adrenaline, the testosterone, the hydrogen peroxide..." -Red Green
"and an Iver Johnson.." -me [/QUOTE]

  Nice one Wally! Serial number?? The pic of the bike on your car rack was cool.


----------



## Handyman (Oct 18, 2014)

*Early Iver*

Hi Wally,

Very, Very nice looking Iver Wally......................looks early to me with that marroon and green color combo.  1916-1920 ish??  Great find !  Does it have the crank nut on the chainring side?  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Oct 18, 2014)

Pete: thanks. Yes, crank nut on chainring side.  
Scott, thanks. SN is 22 something something.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Oct 19, 2014)

*Iver Johnson Dealer order form*

Okay Iver buddies,, here's what a 1928 Iver Johnson order form looks like when the dealer placed an order for your new bicycle. To the best of my knowledge, no other bicycle manufacturer allowed this much customizing...correct me if I'm not right.


----------



## Handyman (Oct 19, 2014)

*Iver Johnson Order Form*

WOW !!  That is so incredible Scott, great piece of history.  It kind of drives me crazy to think it was as easy as filling out this form and you could order any bike in the Iver Johnson line  equipped just the way you wanted it. OH if one could only do that today !  I can only imagine the massive inventory of parts they must have had to be able to fill orders that were somewhat customized.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## kccomet (Oct 19, 2014)

i think this bike deserves a badge, wish i had one. put the bike together still needs some hours on it. what do you think to much with the horn, light, pouch. i like the flashlight on it, dug out a seat that i think looks good on it


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Oct 19, 2014)

kccomet said:


> i think this bike deserves a badge, wish i had one. put the bike together still needs some hours on it. what do you think to much with the horn, light, pouch. i like the flashlight on it, dug out a seat that i think looks good on it




 Looks good. What size are those wheels/tires? 27" x 1 1/2" ??  Badges are out there, patience is definitely needed to get one though.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Oct 19, 2014)

*Anyone have one of these  Iver Johnson Truss Bikes ?*

Can't imagine why we don't see more of these flying through town...LOL .. No riding in a group.


----------



## kccomet (Oct 21, 2014)

the tires are 27s


----------



## bricycle (Oct 21, 2014)

...gives new meaning to the word; "Chopper"......


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't recall seeing this pic in too many places, CABE included.  If it's here my apology for a double post....


----------



## Iverider (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't recall where I've seen that pic, but I have somewhere. There are a number of photos of the guy with the coffee cup in different places. Kind of cool to see different photos of the same guy and bike! He's Famous!


----------



## Iverider (Oct 24, 2014)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Okay Iver buddies,, here's what a 1928 Iver Johnson order form looks like when the dealer placed an order for your new bicycle. To the best of my knowledge, no other bicycle manufacturer allowed this much customizing...correct me if I'm not right.




I'd like the "Fancy Head" please!

Anyone ever see an Iver fork with BRAZED truss rods? Very cool to see the order card! Elaborates a little more succinctly than looking through the catalogs.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## bike (Oct 24, 2014)

*Fancy head*

what about 1928 springfork???


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Oct 26, 2014)

*1920's Iver Johnson dealer repair price sheet*

Okay Iver collectors,, here's another dealer only piece.  2 pages of it . Amazing how they could do these thing so inexpensively. Any other manufacturer offer this kind of service?? I doubt it.


----------



## catfish (Oct 27, 2014)

Iver Johnson Pennant.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 27, 2014)

catfish said:


> Iver Johnson Pennant.




For sale for love or $?


----------



## squeedals (Oct 27, 2014)

tailhole said:


> Speechless.



  But not nutless


----------



## catfish (Oct 27, 2014)

bricycle said:


> For sale for love or $?




For sale. $300.00


----------



## bike (Oct 27, 2014)

*tagging IVER JOHNSON BUILD SHEET for future seach reference*



ivrjhnsn said:


> Okay Iver buddies,, here's what a 1928 Iver Johnson order form looks like when the dealer placed an order for your new bicycle. To the best of my knowledge, no other bicycle manufacturer allowed this much customizing...correct me if I'm not right.









Boy is this great- gonna start a BUILD SHEET ORDER FORM thread

Here:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...we-can-know-what-is-right&p=391235#post391235


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 28, 2014)

Any of you Iver heads want a Mobicycle shirt? $20 shipped!
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?64776-Iver-Johnson-Mobicycle-shirts


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Oct 30, 2014)

M'Lady Johnson 



Circa 1912/13


----------



## Handyman (Oct 30, 2014)

*Lady Iver*

Very, very interesting looking ladies Iver Wally.  Got to see more pics.  Is that a 2 speed shifter on the downtube? Good looking carrier on the back, very nice grab.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Oct 30, 2014)

Pete, thanks. Yes, 2 speed New Departure hub.  Added later.  Need to clean off the grease & dirt, er um, patina to see if it's a model D upgrade or Model DD.   

I'll get more pics of her outside this week-end.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Oct 30, 2014)

M'Lady Johnson 

Circa 1912/13


  Didn't say it had a heavy duty rear carrier .......... Cool


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Oct 30, 2014)

Anyone have a lady's Iver with surviving skirt guard? Or even some remaining pieces? I'd like to try to duplicate the pattern....


----------



## Handyman (Oct 31, 2014)

*Iver Ladies Skirt Guards*

Hi Wally,

I've got two ladies survivors with skirt guards in different stages of disrepair, but intact.  You may be able to get enough information pieced together from both of them to recreate the original pattern/look.  I can send/post pics of the details or next time your in the area you can stop by.  I'll check them more carefully today and let you know if I think it would work.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 31, 2014)

Here's a page from the 1912 catalog that may help - also shows the correct type of seat.


----------



## Handyman (Oct 31, 2014)

dfa242 said:


> Here's a page from the 1912 catalog that may help - also shows the correct type of seat.
> 
> View attachment 176696





Very nice Dean, I didn't even think of looking in the catalog..........................great pic to go by.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Oct 31, 2014)

Pete & Dean:  thanks.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Oct 31, 2014)

Pete & Dean:  thanks.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 2, 2014)

*Still Learning .......*

Been checking out Dean's '08 Iver pictures(and stole one) and some other Iver pics/catalogs. Just now noticing that the sprocket drive hole was round on earlier bikes.  Not what I thought was the standard flat side hole. Now I have to look more closely at what is being sold as Elgin star sprockets.  Thankfully due to great pics of the Iver ones, you can see the difference.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Nov 2, 2014)

Scott, I'll check my '08 when I get home. Don't think it's round....


----------



## Iverider (Nov 2, 2014)

The Elgin sprockets have the hole in a different place.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 2, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> The Elgin sprockets have the hole in a different place.
> 
> Thanks for the pic reference.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 2, 2014)

*I.J. Sidewalk bike line-up*

Here's what's on hand for sidewalk bikes. Only missing one style, early boys diamond frame. There's one for sale  on the CABE, but asking high price. There's also a girls version that I've only seen in magazine ads.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Nov 2, 2014)

Round it is for 19-OOOOOOOOOOOOO-8!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Nov 2, 2014)

Swap meet find. Doll was sitting on it when I found it and the guy forced me to take it.


----------



## catfish (Nov 2, 2014)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Here's what's on hand for sidewalk bikes. Only missing one style, early boys diamond frame. There's one for sale  on the CABE, but asking high price. There's also a girls version that I've only seen in magazine ads.




Nice line up.


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 2, 2014)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Swap meet find. Doll was sitting on it when I found it and the guy forced me to take it.




Hope you had an exorcism after!


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 3, 2014)

So you finally got that first IJ purchase - way to make a splash 

Seriously though, nice trike - that second pic is very seasonable- perfect that you bought it during Day of the Dead.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 3, 2014)

You'll be riding in no time!! Nice li'l trike!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 3, 2014)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Swap meet find. Doll was sitting on it when I found it and the guy forced me to take it.
> 
> Nice find BriInRi !!


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Nov 7, 2014)

Da stems of Iver


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 7, 2014)

theyankeedoodler said:


> Da stems of Iver View attachment 178211




 Yah yah, quit bragging,   put the measuring stick away......


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Nov 8, 2014)

If you got the 1902 catalog on eBay this morning, PLEEEEEEEAAASE share so it can be added to the current online listings.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 8, 2014)

Isn't there a high rise stem too? Later model ballooney type?? Someone post a Pic If they have additional types of Iver Stems please.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 9, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Isn't there a high rise stem too? Later model ballooney type?? Someone post a Pic If they have additional types of Iver Stems please.




   Here ya go,,3 more..  The tall one you asked for, the internal pinch one, and the ultra rare suspension one.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 9, 2014)

*OOOPs , forgot one*

The one riser seen on mostly balloners


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Nov 9, 2014)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Here ya go,,3 more..  The tall one you asked for, the internal pinch one, and the ultra rare suspension one.




Oooooooh TALL! Dang!
Very nice!!


----------



## MOTOmike (Nov 9, 2014)

*My two Iver Johnsons*

I finally got some half way decent photos of my two Iver Johnson bikes.  

1)  The oldest Iver Johnson bike I have has serial number 269095 and I believe it is a 1915 (possibly 1916) model bike.  This bike has original paint w/ original wood wheels and very cool Good Year white rubber tires.  The frame size is 22".  Based on the Iver Johnson catalogs provided by Krautwagen and comments from a couple other CABE members, I recently realized that the gooseneck and bars on this bike are not correct, and were probably replaced back in the 1920's possibly.  If you look at post #586 on this thread, the photo posted by theyankeedoodler shows the correct gooseneck that I need (I need the middle stem shown in the photo).

2)  The "newest" Iver Johnson bike I have has serial number 370792 and I believe it is a 1921 model bike.  This bike has pretty nice original paint.  Frame size is 22".  I have the original wood wheels & hubs, but I have installed Velocity rims to make it a rider.  I believe everything is correct on this bike with the exception of the pedals and the grips..... note: the grips were on the bike when I got it so I just left them).  

Mike


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Nov 9, 2014)

Beauties, Mike.  Beauties!


----------



## Handyman (Nov 9, 2014)

*Iver Suspension Post*

I can hardly believe it Scott, just when you thought you'd see everything.........................where on earth and on what bike was that used on??  Unbelievable.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman (Nov 9, 2014)

*Iver Stem*

This stem came off a 1910 Iver diamond frame I bought years ago.  I'm not 100% sure it's Iver but it does look like it could be.  Some of the very early Iver catalogs show pics of stems used that look like it.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman (Nov 10, 2014)

*Motomikes Ivers*

Mike,

Those two Ivers you have are incredible.  These truss Ivers are my favorite bikes in the entire Iver Johnson line.  Nice having one to ride!!  Check your PM's, I sent you a message about the wheels/tires combo on your rider.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 10, 2014)

*Recently aquired....*

Here's a very cool piece of Iver Johnson paper history that I just acquired. This was owned by a machinist at Iver Johnson who started in 1947. He also had a couple nice catalogs too.  The top right has been computer touched up as it is missing.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 10, 2014)

Mike, those blue streaks are awesome!!!!! Bill Smith told me that the frame style you and I have had a snowflake ring in 1915 only. Not to say chainrings don't change ever. Great paint on that bike!!! Love the logo. I would like to get some more detailed photos of your bikes at some point I you get a chance.


----------



## MOTOmike (Nov 10, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Mike, those blue streaks are awesome!!!!! Bill Smith told me that the frame style you and I have had a snowflake ring in 1915 only. Not to say chainrings don't change ever. Great paint on that bike!!! Love the logo. I would like to get some more detailed photos of your bikes at some point I you get a chance.





Hey Krautwaggen,
Regarding the chainring..... I know your 1915 I.J. catalog shows the snowflake chainring with the frame that has the "I-beam" truss connection.  Do you, or anyone else, happen to have a 1916 I.J. catalog?  I would like to see if it shows the same thing in the 1916 catalog.

Sure..... I can take some additional photos and e-mail them to you.  Or, if you want, you are more than welcome to come here to take some detailed photos yourself.  I'm in Chicagoland now, but will be packing everything up and moving to Washington DC possibly as early as Dec. 18 (let me know).  

Mike


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Nov 10, 2014)

Mike: I have a 1916 catalog.  I'll get some pics to you.  


Cheers!
Wally


----------



## Iverider (Nov 11, 2014)

I don't have 1916 YET. Wally's workin' on it


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 11, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> I don't have 1916 YET. Wally's workin' on it




  1906 to be added soon as well


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Nov 11, 2014)

ivrjhnsn said:


> 1906 to be added soon as well




1902 as well, I hope....


----------



## MOTOmike (Nov 11, 2014)

theyankeedoodler said:


> 1902 as well, I hope....




Yes indeed....


----------



## Iverider (Nov 11, 2014)

I think I still have the files for the 1938 that I need to post! I think this is one of the most extensive catalog collections online thanks to you guys!!!


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 11, 2014)

Mike, your two truss frame bikes are fantastic - good for you.

Scott, that Rules and Regulations thing is great - my personal favorite, Number 16 "...must pull the chain once."  God only knows what happens if they pulled it twice!

Here's a racer I just got from Larkin, plus a replacement seat that Paul gave me a good deal on since the original was toast.  Do you guys think this is a Model 90?


----------



## MOTOmike (Nov 11, 2014)

"dfa242........   Here's a racer I just got from Larkin, plus a replacement seat that Paul gave me a good deal on since the original was toast. Do you guys think this is a Model 90?"
-------------------------------------


What is the frame size?  

Beautiful original paint bike!

Mike


----------



## Handyman (Nov 11, 2014)

*Model 90 Iver Racer*

That is one fantastic looking Iver Racer Dean.  In my book................it doesn't get much better than that!! Absolutely an awsome piece of Iver Johnson history in an incredibly well preserved state.  Glad you brought it home Dean....................hope you can join us this year in July for our Iver show at the Fitchburg Historical Society.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks guys -
Mike, it's a 22" frame with a 42 1/2" wheel base.
Pete, I do hope to make it up to Fitchburg this July  - I've been away during the last two events.


----------



## kccomet (Nov 11, 2014)

killer bike. was watching this on ebay and it seemed some what under the radar for what ivers have been bringing this last year or so. ive bought a couple of bikes off larkin and was always happy when it arrived. he comes up with some interesting quality stuff. again glad you got it, its a beautiful bike


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Nov 12, 2014)

I picked a nice clean bike up from Larkin this week as well.


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh cool - I liked that one too.  Good for you, man.


----------



## catfish (Nov 12, 2014)

Bri-In-RI said:


> I picked a nice clean bike up from Larkin this week as well.




Very nice bike. I thought about buying it at Trexlertown. Glad you got it.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 12, 2014)

Bri-In-RI said:


> I picked a nice clean bike up from Larkin this week as well.



Bout time you got an Iver Brian! Nice one!


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 13, 2014)

ivrjhnsn said:


> ...and the ultra rare suspension one.






Scott, I had never seen this crazy stem before - do you know what years it was available?


----------



## BikeBikeBike (Nov 13, 2014)

Hello Iver Johnson afficionados!   

New to CABE and vintage bicycles.  Was recently gifted this Iver Johnson by the daughter of the original owner.  I have decided to clean it up and restore it as a daily rider.  Thanks to your work cataloging serial numbers, what I was told was  a '38 seems to actually be a '33.  (serial 529332)  

I have been trying to learn as much as I can about Iver Johnson's  as fast as I can.   What a wonderful resource you are here!  One thing I noticed right away is that I can not find an example of a 1930's IJ with a pointy front fender?  Can anyone provide any information on that detail?  Also this bike has 28" rims.  I am getting ready to rebuild them with 700c clinchers and I was hoping someone could suggest a rim/tire combo that would look appropriate and fit under the fender.  I also welcome any and all other suggestions and or tips.

Thanks again just browsing this thread has been a treat.

Regards
Jim


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 13, 2014)

Great bike! Yours is a "Mobicycle". You came to the right place, these guys know Ivers! Looks like yours might of been repainted with the absence of the White Darts on the frame. I have a 37-8 Mobicycle like yours. I chose to use the original rims with a set of Robert Dean tires. They ride like a gun! Love to see another IJ on the road!


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Nov 13, 2014)

BikeBikeBike said:


> Hello Iver Johnson afficionados!
> 
> New to CABE and vintage bicycles.  Was recently gifted this Iver Johnson by the daughter of the original owner.  I have decided to clean it up and restore it as a daily rider.  Thanks to your work cataloging serial numbers, what I was told was  a '38 seems to actually be a '33.  (serial 529332)
> 
> ...




Jim,
Nice Mobi!  Here's my old one for reference...http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1769&attachmentid=165076
There's one on ebay right now also, for a looky 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pair-Matchi...843?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5413ffbc43

The fenders are not original on yours -should be the rain gutter style, as shown.  Definitely it's been touched up around the head tube area, missing the darts as noted, but still a nice survivor.  That's the one posted on BF.net, yes?
Great plating on that chainring and cranks. 

Also, sweet rims -keep those!  If you want it as a daily rider many use Velocity Blunt rims, w/ modern 700C tires, laced up to old hubs.  I'm doing the same w/ an Iver restoration I have going on now...

Again, nice Mobi for sure -looking forward to updates on it.


CHEERS!
Wally


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 13, 2014)

Scott, I had never seen this crazy stem before - do you know what years it was available?[/QUOTE]

   I'm sure it was custom made..1910's best guess. Came from the factory in 1952 when the owner of Gamache's Cyclety went in a bought tons of stuff to re-sell when they were cleaning out the bulidings.    He bought so many New Departure rear hubs that Schwinn purchased some from him.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 13, 2014)

dfa242 said:


> View attachment 179090
> Scott, I had never seen this crazy stem before - do you know what years it was available?




I bet the feeling that gives is like the front wheel is about to fall off.....


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 13, 2014)

ivrjhnsn said:


> I'm sure it was custom made..1910's best guess. Came from the factory in 1952 when the owner of Gamache's Cyclety went in a bought tons of stuff to re-sell when they were cleaning out the bulidings.    He bought so many New Departure rear hubs that Schwinn purchased some from him.




Interesting, thanks.

And I agree with Bri - must add an interesting bounce to the ride.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 14, 2014)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Here ya go,,3 more..  The tall one you asked for, the internal pinch one, and the ultra rare suspension one.






*ivrjhnsn ... the mystifying stem (to me) is the internal pinch one.  Having applied 
much thought as to it's mechanical-nature ... still leaves me hungry for how it works.  

Will you explain ?*

Thank You .....

...... patric








==================
==================


----------



## Iverider (Nov 14, 2014)

I imagine it works nothing like the 1899 Medium Grade Roadster stem!



Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr

This thing is MARVELOUS and is so overcomplicated for what it really does. But a work of art in itself.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 14, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> *ivrjhnsn ... the mystifying stem (to me) is the internal pinch one.  Having applied
> much thought as to it's mechanical-nature ... still leaves me hungry for how it works.
> 
> Will you explain ?*
> ...


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 14, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> I imagine it works nothing like the 1899 Medium Grade Roadster stem!
> 
> [This thing is MARVELOUS and is so overcomplicated for what it really does. But a work of art in itself.




  That is a cool set-up ....But again, the more you adjust it, the more wear it encounters = un-reliable?


----------



## Iverider (Nov 14, 2014)

Not sure if it would be failure prone. I suppose over a very long time, but the teeth are very sturdy. looking at the 1899 catalog, the high grade models appeared to use regular stems. Not sure why they would do something like this for a medium grade model?


----------



## Iverider (Nov 20, 2014)

1938 (thanks Scott) and 1898 (Thanks Dean) Catalogs have been added to the Catalog Project!

Link in my sig below!

Wally has a few that will hopefully be added within the next few weeks or so. Anyone else???

Thanks again guys! Keep 'em comin'


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 20, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> 1938 (thanks Scott) and 1898 (Thanks Dean) Catalogs have been added to the Catalog Project!
> 
> Link in my sig below!
> 
> ...






   NICE JOB bRIAN !! awesome REFERENCE  SITE. Might send in some Lovell Diamond catalogs too. Not as informative as the Iver ones, but nice none the less.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 20, 2014)

Lovell catalogs are more than welcome!! We need some early 1900 catalogs namely the 1902 which is likely the first appearance of the truss bridge bike!!! Mid 30s are also in demand.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 29, 2014)

*Parts that were stamped IVER JOHNSON*

Okay Iver guys(& gals),  Here's something else they stamped, fender braces! This came off a teen's bike, with flat style fender. I tried to photo it, but my camera needs upgrading.


----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2014)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Okay Iver guys(& gals),  Here's something else they stamped, fender braces! This came off a teen's bike, with flat style fender. I tried to photo it, but my camera needs upgrading.




That is crazy. Never seen it before. I've seen it stamped on a lot of stuff IJ made, but that's a new one.


----------



## Handyman (Nov 29, 2014)

*Fender Brace Stamping*

Very interesting Scott..................neat find.  I can't believe this has never been noticed before.  Must be on a very limited number of these.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## mzmichaela (Nov 30, 2014)

*Couple of earlier Ivers*

Here are a couple of earlier Iver's (more pictures to come in better light The one up on the wall (yes my wife is very understanding) is a 1931 Roadster #505740 and the one on the floor is a 1897 Model-D "Fitchburg" #38219..


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 30, 2014)

mzmichaela said:


> Here are a couple of earlier Iver's (more pictures to come in better light The one up on the wall (yes my wife is very understanding) is a 1931 Roadster #505740 and the one on the floor is a 1897 Model-D "Fitchburg" #38219
> 
> 
> That is COOL! Nice bikes. And like the display. Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## Handyman (Dec 1, 2014)

*Ivers*

Hi mzmichaela,

Very nice looking Iver Johnson's and a great way to display the one on the wall.  I really love that old "Fitchburg" bike.  We have an Iver Johnson bike show each year at the Fitchburg Historical Society and I wish you lived closer so you could bring it in for display !!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 1, 2014)

*WAHOO!! I've done it !!!*

After many years, I've done it. Reached my nutjob goal of 100 Iver Johnson wrenches.  With help of a friend from Maine and one from Virginia..( I think they got sick of hearing me talk about it LOL),, but Thank you ! Now to make a second display case for the 70 loose ones, with an idea from Krautwaggen. Yes I'm happy ..  All done buying "rare" wrenches.


----------



## catfish (Dec 1, 2014)

ivrjhnsn said:


> After many years, I've done it. Reached my nutjob goal of 100 Iver Johnson wrenches.  With help of a friend from Maine and one from Virginia..( I think they got sick of hearing me talk about it LOL),, but Thank you ! Now to make a second display case for the 70 loose ones, with an idea from Krautwaggen. Yes I'm happy ..  All done buying "rare" wrenches.




Nice, but do you have one of these???


----------



## mzmichaela (Dec 2, 2014)

*More pics of 1897 Model-D #38219*

I took some better pics of the bike. I am missing a few items on it (have posted a request (desperate plea) the the WTB section) but the bike is straight and in nice shape. I'll be making it more complete and hopefully riding it as soon as its able..

Regards, Peter Z


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Dec 9, 2014)

In scanning the 1906 Iver catalog (for posting up to Krautwaggen’s Flickr) this popped out on the truss racer page as “optional equipment”
Color: Robin’s Egg Blue with green head

In contemporary bikes, the Surly Cross Check from a few years ago had the Robin’s Egg Blue paint on it-wonderful color. I can only imagine what an early Iver would look like w/ it…. Boy, oh boy! Bet ya that’s a beauty of a finish!  Add some nickel finish components….drool!

Now, anyone have pictures of an Robin’s Egg Blue (in any flavor frame style)?




Yeah, I’ll get that e-catalog to Kraut in the next day or so...


----------



## Iverider (Dec 9, 2014)

Sounds like an interesting Combo! Thanks for scanning these Wally!


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 9, 2014)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Okay Iver guys(& gals),  Here's something else they stamped, fender braces! This came off a teen's bike, with flat style fender. I tried to photo it, but my camera needs upgrading.




This is my Iver which I got last year disassembled in the box but mostly complete.





I have it almost completed .




The rear brace has what appears to be a stamping although the letter I is missing .



 This Iver came with Torrington pedals & rear Morrow hub.




Saddle by Troxel Co.







I will be keeping it "as is" & just clean & lube as needed !

Thanks for sharing the information . I'm learning something new, all the time .


----------



## Handyman (Dec 10, 2014)

*2jakes Iver*

That is one great looking Iver 2jakes !  Very, very nice original condition bike.  I've always liked that marroon/green paint combo.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 10, 2014)

Handyman said:


> That is one great looking Iver 2jakes !  Very, very nice original condition bike.  I've always liked that marroon/green paint combo.  Pete in Fitchburg




I also like the color paint combo of marroon/green.

But there is very tiny patches around the rear fender by the crank area where I can see that the
color is still a shiny cherry-red enamel.  Would be interesting to have seen it all in it's original colors  !


----------



## Iverider (Dec 11, 2014)

Who wants to read the 1906 catalog? 

Thanks to Wally, now you can! 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/32224799@N02/sets/72157649300433120/

Anyone have catalogs missing from my list below (in the sig line) and would like to contribute to this project, please pm me!

Thanks!


----------



## Handyman (Dec 11, 2014)

*How About A Short Story*

This is no big deal but I found it interesting.  A friend of mine came into the gallery recently and gave me a nice “star” pattern Iver chainring and this envelope addressed to Lovell Johnson.  He and his friend were the last people in a local home basically to clean up the mess after everything was taken by another estate “buyer”. The house was located diagonally across the street from the old Iver Johnson factory on River St in Fitchburg.  I asked him if there was any other Iver stuff in the house but he didn’t really know as the bulk of the items were gone…………………………….then he said, and this almost killed me, “there were a couple of empty crates that had Iver Johnson stenciled into them but  we just trashed those”!!!  I could have strangled him, but then again he was nice enough to think of me initially.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 11, 2014)

Well Pete ,you know those wood crates are only good for firewood anyways......( as I sit here crying)


----------



## Iverider (Dec 12, 2014)

1916 Catalog Thanks Wally!!

Does anyone have the 1902 catalog or 1903? Would love to be able to post that and peruse the first year truss bridge catalog!


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey chaps, what age is this Lovell Diamond? SN 66508

thanks


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 12, 2014)

Very nice example, and as you know, not made by Iver Johhson. And even the years you've  narrowed down. With Lovell Diamond I wonder how much is actually known about the years between 1896 to about 1900. Anyone with invoices from that time ?


----------



## Handyman (Dec 13, 2014)

*Unheard Of Iver Johnson Racer Colors*

I was quite surprised when I read the 1906 Iver Johnson catalog that Wally scanned for Brian's database.  On the  racer page there is a "Robin's Egg Blue, with Green Head" listed as an option !!  Would I LOVE to see one of those !!  However, I almost fell out of my chair when I read the second paragraph at the bottom of the same page under the "Note" section !!!  Who would have ever thought Iver made a racer with a finish like that!!  Now we are talking RARE !!


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 16, 2015)

*Lovell Truss Frame*

So here's that Lovell Diamond Scott posted from ebay recently.  It appears to be in original paint, with similar fork and darts to a barn fresh Lovell that sold at Copake a couple years ago, but there's no sign of the familiar Lovell-Diamond decal on the down tube.  There does appear to be traces of the "Trust the Truss" decal on the seat tube, and although the dropouts are clearly different, the remainder of the frame geometry closely resembles my '07 Iver truss frame.  According to Bill Smith, Iver bought out Lovell in 1900 and started badging Lovells, so it makes sense there'd be some overlap in attributes.  It's gonna' take a little work to make it right, but a good starting place.  The front wheel is a replacement but I believe the rear may be original.  I've been saving these long bars for a while and I think they may work.
I'd appreciate seeing any Lovell Diamond catalog pics from the teens that may identify this model, as well as any thoughts that might help pin it down.
Thanks,
Dean























Here's the Copake bike - http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...eyword=lovell&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jan 16, 2015)

Dean: nice! Glad you got it.  I was thinking about it, but too many other things Iver & Lovell to work on.  
Gotta see that transbike in person some day.  Very nice, sir!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2015)

Man that's nice!!! I had a few bids on it, but didn't want to mess with a nice survivor like that. Looks great!


----------



## Handyman (Jan 16, 2015)

Very nice Dean. That's one great looking bike and an important link in the Iver/Iver/Lovell story.  Paint looks fantastic!!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes, very nice bike Dean.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 16, 2015)

Went to a great home! Dean has some very nice examples and this one is no exception. Transition bike? Hmm, I like the thought, but definitely need to see some Portland made Lovells(Wally!) .


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jan 17, 2015)

Here you go, Scotty.  Made in Maine Lovell's.  The Solid & Stolid IJ is polluted with JPL bikes 

Poppa Lovell










Momma Lovell







Baby Lovell.  Well Bastid Lovell  He has "Iver Johnson Lovell Diamond" on his badge.  











The men's is in good shape.  Needs a period saddle & wheelset. 
The lady's needs a good cleaning before deciding what, if anything to do.  
The boy is rusty.   Had been in a front end dinger. Top tube & down tube are bent. Forks seem ok. Hubs spin nicely.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey slacker ! Serial numbers????

 Very Nice Scores Wally !! I think fellow CABERS should hire you to find bikes as you seem to have quite the ability .


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 18, 2015)

Damn, Wally - those Maine bikes are great.  And the early badges were so much nicer than those from post-1900.


----------



## Bada (Jan 20, 2015)

*iver johnson from the PHILIPPINES*

Hi Everyone. Im a 22 year old collector from the PHILIPPINES.
Sharing with you guys a jem I found here. An Iver Johnson Truss Frame
Im assuming it's original paint. Serial number 305099.


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello Bada and thanks for sharing this nice truss frame.  It does appear to have it's original paint.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice looking Truss Frame Bada............The Iver Johnson Arms and Cycle Works really had a global reach in its day.  Incredible survivor. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Bada (Jan 21, 2015)

*Iver Johnson in The PHILIPPINES*

Thanks for the compliment guys. This is the only Iver Ive seen here that's complete. 
Only 7 exist to date. but mine is the most complete bike. Some are frames only. We dont even know the history how American Bicycles this old came here in the Philippines. 

Thanks to this site Im able to trace the year of this beauty.


----------



## Handyman (Feb 11, 2015)

*1928 Olympic Iver Johnson Model  90 Racer*

I was at the Fitchburg Historical Society today looking through some “Iver Johnson Stuff” and I came across this pamphlet.  It dates from 2010 and is from the Longmont Museum in Longmont, CO. The thing that I found interesting is that included in the pamphlet is a picture in it of a 1927 Model 90 Iver Johnson racer used in the 1928 Olympics.  There is no other reference to the bike nor is there any additional information.  Has anyone ever heard of this Olympic Iver?  
Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Murph68 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Old Iver rolls again*











Which is faster?....dogma or iver......hahaha considering the age it spins nicely on the rollers!-----Still hunting for age correct drop bars, correct headbadge, and pedals...but she rides--all that matters fer now!...next onto the 37-cwc roadmaster!.....this is addicting!, cabe ruined my life!....hahahaha...thx for all the info, this site is a gold mine for information!

Jamie


----------



## Handyman (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi Murph68,
Nice looking Iver..............I really like the looks of your wheelset/tire combo.  What tires are you using?  You said you are looking for a badge, do you need a pre or post 21?  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Murph68 (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you------Yes pre 1921--#309828 based on info I was told and info from this site I assume pre 1921??--that badge is off the mobicycle below it which is late 30's I believe--------the wheels were just some arraya track rims I had built to New departure hubs---the tires are kenda//kwest 700x32 tan colored 

Jamie


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 13, 2015)

I have never heard of that bike, but have been trying to find out what bikes were used by the Olympic team in the 20s. I have been researching Earnest Ohrt, who was the US Olympic Coach in 24. American bikes are mentioned in this article http://www.proteanpaper.com/scart_picture.cgi?comp=howiebik&pic=000000000000009191&part=000000000000002236


Handyman said:


> I was at the Fitchburg Historical Society today looking through some “Iver Johnson Stuff” and I came across this pamphlet.  It dates from 2010 and is from the Longmont Museum in Longmont, CO. The thing that I found interesting is that included in the pamphlet is a picture in it of a 1927 Model 90 Iver Johnson racer used in the 1928 Olympics.  There is no other reference to the bike nor is there any additional information.  Has anyone ever heard of this Olympic Iver?
> Pete in Fitchburg
> 
> View attachment 196148
> ...


----------



## larock65 (Feb 13, 2015)

I need to get these outside together for some nicer shots. Pretty sure the ladies is a 36 & the boys is a 37. Had to share anyway. So many great Ivers in this thread!


----------



## Murph68 (Feb 14, 2015)

Awesome rides!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 14, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Handyman (Feb 14, 2015)

Larock65........................How appropriate to show this “couple” on Valentine’s Day !!


----------



## Kombicol (Feb 15, 2015)

*Dart detail help needed*

Does anyone have a template or close up photographs with measurements for the detail of the "darts" on a truss bridge? 
I have searched through the forum with no success...

Any help much appreciated.

Thanks

Col


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 15, 2015)

*dart measurements*

Hope this helps


----------



## Handyman (Feb 28, 2015)

*Iver Johnson Shotgun*

I know that the big interest here is the Iver Johnson bicycle, but I couldn’t help but to post this pic. Check out the engraving on this 16 Gauge Iver Johnson shotgun.  This is more than a firearm, it’s a work of art, and to think every part of this shotgun was made in the same factory as their bicycles.  Talk about skilled workers !!


----------



## schwinnspastic (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello Cabbers, here's another for the list . I was told it was a '28 Iver Mobicycle but since its my first Iver I have no clue . Ser. # 481023




Its a work in progress.
Mark


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Mar 5, 2015)

This one's coming back to New England 



More to come once I get it unpacked.....


----------



## Handyman (Mar 5, 2015)

Just what the Doctor ordered..........................a tall frame racer !!!! Nice find Wally...............Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## gtdohn (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm trying to date an Iver Johnson. Where would I look for the serial number? It has metal clad wood rims and ND model SM in front and model A in rear if that helps narrow it down any.

Thanks


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 5, 2015)

Serial number up by the seat post clamp bolt (drive side) or bottom bracket if early.


----------



## gtdohn (Mar 5, 2015)

How many characters should it have? Are there any other tell tale things that would prove that it is an Iver Johnson in the first place?


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 5, 2015)

gtdohn said:


> I'm trying to date an Iver Johnson. Where would I look for the serial number? It has metal clad wood rims and ND model SM in front and model A in rear if that helps narrow it down any.
> 
> Thanks




On my Iver the serial number is located towards the top of the seat tube (blue arrow).




The front wheel is the original, the rear is not & is only used to prop the frame
while I took this photo.
I know the serial number on this bike, I just haven't found information to determine the date.

close-up


----------



## Duchess (Mar 5, 2015)

Mine is under the bottom bracket.


----------



## gtdohn (Mar 5, 2015)

I looked under the bottom bracket and all I could find were 4 numbers. I think it is 6125 and there doesn't appear to be any others in front or in back of those. I'm beginning to think it is not even an Iver Johnson. How else would I know?


----------



## Iverider (Mar 5, 2015)

Ivers have proprietary bottom brackets and forged rear dropouts that the axle adjuster fits into (not stamped crap!) throw up some more pics and someone will be able to help you out!


----------



## gtdohn (Mar 6, 2015)

Here are some pics of different items on the bike that might help identify it as an Iver Johnson or not. Maybe even help narrow down the year?
The previous owner said the badge might have been replaced at some point and the crank set is definitely the wrong one for the bike.
Thanks and let me know if these are of any help.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 6, 2015)

Well, looks like the badge was added on. It's a post 1921 badge and your bike is definitely older with no familiar Iver Johnson traits. Nice bike though.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Mar 10, 2015)

What seems like the longest week of my life I finally received this today....
Model 1290 Road Racer

























After 100 years of frontier living in the wild, wild west this Iver has come back east.
Some rancher branded it “LUCAS SPECIAL”.  I was so very fortunate to rustle it away =D
Chit luck on finding this thing and having it be available –long story for another time maybe.

This was sold thru the Lucas Sporting Goods Company out of Colorado. 

A few of the components are not Iver, so I’m looking for those parts in nice condition.  Who has a Iver snowflake ring? Preferably 23t, but I’m open.  A nice Iver stem?  Lastly, some nice condition teens track hubs (New Departure or Corbin maybe)

Cheers!
Wally


----------



## bricycle (Mar 10, 2015)

D ng, th t is ice.  h crap, I s ort d o t m  ke  oard ag in! !!!!!!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 10, 2015)

That's not an Iver Wally, even the badge is wrong............


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Mar 10, 2015)

Dang! Guess I'll have to part it out then


----------



## Handyman (Mar 10, 2015)

Wally, I have to tell you, it's been a long time coming but you found your bike !!  A tall frame Iver, the perfect match for you, and it is a beauty!!  A model 90 Road Racer with an interesting history, it just doesn't get any better than that.  What a "presence" that bike has just standing there, classic Iver Johnson and Iver Johnson at its best. 
Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Iverider (Mar 12, 2015)

What's this? The first appearance of the Arch Truss Frame in an Iver Catalog (1902)!
Thanks to MOTOmike for supplying the scans!!! Keep 'em comin' and I'll keep them posted and organized! Thanks everyone! 

Note on the Racer models 1" Tubing is utilized while the Roadster Models use 1-1/8" tubing.




IJ_1902_6_7 by VW Sightings, on Flickr

The Collection:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/32224799@N02/collections/72157638826968375/


----------



## catfish (Mar 12, 2015)

Here is another IJ.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 12, 2015)

*US Patent Office*

~ To Iver Johnson's son Frederic ~ 

*US Patent Office*


----------



## catfish (Mar 20, 2015)

Get a grip....


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 20, 2015)

catfish said:


> Get a grip....




Great idea...& while I'm waiting for an OG or perhaps someone that  can make them...

I was thinking of making these !










wood varnished or plain ...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 21, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 27, 2015)

I know this has been done before but I can't seem to find the discussion - can someone please tell me when the badge style changed from the first to the second again?
Thanks and sorry for the rerun,
Dean


----------



## Iverider (Mar 27, 2015)

1921 is when the REG. U.S. PAT. OFF appeared at the bottom of the badge. It also appeared in the underline on the down tube decal at that time.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 27, 2015)

Great - thanks, man.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 12, 2015)

*Camp Fire Girl decal photos....*

Had a request for images of the Iver Johnson" Camp Fire Girl" decal.  This was the cleanest example I have. Still very clear and shows the detail of the letters that are supposed to be twigs formed to spell the name. How the hell did they do such amazing work 80 years ago. AMAZING!


----------



## Iverider (Jul 5, 2015)

Iver  put back together after locating a new fork. It doesn't fit me, but that's ok!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 9, 2015)

*Amazing score*

This arrived this morning....Can you see the smile on my face?


----------



## Iverider (Jul 9, 2015)

ivrjhnsn said:


> this arrived this morning....can you see the smile on my face?




so cool!!!


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jul 9, 2015)

Drool! DANG! It found its rightful home in Fitchburg!


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jul 9, 2015)

ivrjhnsn said:


> This arrived this morning....Can you see the smile on my face?




No saddle? No stem or bars? Junk! [emoji12]


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 9, 2015)

Wow - that's nice!


----------



## Handyman (Jul 9, 2015)

That is absolutely amazing Scott......................what an incredible piece of Iver Johnson memorabilia.  One of the best !  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 9, 2015)

That would be a great sign to reproduce!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 9, 2015)

catfish said:


> Here is another IJ.




Wow, a blue 28" Iver super mobicycle.  That is my absolute dream bike right there.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 26, 2015)

*Unknown date .. late 19th C to early 20th C .. 
Police Station fingertip inking device ... Iver Johnson
Museum. (Web Image)*


.............  patric


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jul 26, 2015)

Patric: that's a great find.  
Book'm!


----------



## bon (Sep 18, 2015)

Found this cool holster up in feebay.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 12, 2015)

1894 Lovell Diamond Catalog now available!



LD_1894_FC by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## axsepul (Oct 12, 2015)

I love that old art


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey guys, I picked this Iver up the other day and need to either find a bracket for the tank or find something to work.  Any ideas?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 20, 2015)

Lets make one


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Handyman (Oct 23, 2015)

Very neat tag Catfish....................I've never seen one before.  Is the other side blank or does it have additional info? Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2015)

Handyman said:


> Very neat tag Catfish....................I've never seen one before.  Is the other side blank or does it have additional info? Pete in Fitchburg




I don't remember.... Digging threw photos I have been saving for years on my server.....


----------



## catfish (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## dfa242 (Dec 4, 2015)

Here's a crusty 1899 Iver for the serial number archives.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 15, 2015)

Finally got around to photos of my new favorite Iver (this week anyway) - 1917 Model 1787 Truss Bridge Roadster, Serial No. 306866.


----------



## catfish (Dec 15, 2015)

Very nice!



dfa242 said:


> Finally got around to photos of my new favorite Iver (this week anyway) - 1917 Model 1787 Truss Bridge Roadster, Serial No. 306866.
> 
> View attachment 258536View attachment 258537View attachment 258538View attachment 258539View attachment 258540View attachment 258541


----------



## Iverider (Dec 15, 2015)

That bike is amazing Dean! I think it's helped me make some decisions with my Truss Bridge. Thank you for posting the photos.


----------



## Handyman (Dec 15, 2015)

Dean,

I believe I could live with that Iver.......................and I mean I would put it right in my Living Room!!! Very, Very, Nice!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks guys - I was happy to get it.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 16, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> Thanks guys - I was happy to get it.




Your Iver is an inspiration.
I took the next step & have placed mine in the living room.







 




 



The original tires are beyond repair & have attached these tires/wheels.
These tires/rims are the wrong size, & are only temporarily.
The original wood rims are still good. But will probably use a new
wheel/tire combo which will fit this Iver frame.
 I plan on riding this bike on occasions.

The fenders are merely sitting there for this photo. 
I’m working on cleaning them up. Originally the fenders were painted.

The Torrington pedals with the logo on the blocks are really nice.
The  gold-etched decals are original & was wondering what is best to preserve them.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 16, 2015)

Super cool bike! Can't wait to have mine in the living room!


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 16, 2015)

Krautwaggen said:


> ...Can't wait to have mine in the living room!




Alas, mine are all relegated to the shop.

Here's my next Iver project - thanks to Bri-in-RI for passing it along to me.  It's had a hard life and like many of us, looks better at night, but since it's a model I don't run into every day I was happy to have it.  Ladies Super Twin Loop Roadster - I believe that serial number dates to about 1939?


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 16, 2015)

Krautwaggen said:


> Your front fender is on backwards, but Super cool bike!





Thanks.
I stated that the fenders were placed there for the photo only with 
no thought whether they are on backwards or otherwise.

Please be assured that when they are attached permanently, they will be on properly.

But thanks for pointing it out !


----------



## bon (Dec 17, 2015)

Just wanna share. Probably the rarest Iver Johnson front hub. Thanks theyankeedoodler! LOL [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iverider (Dec 17, 2015)

Ha! I wrote that on there!


----------



## bon (Dec 17, 2015)

Well then thanks Brian for this rare hub and to Wally for sharing it to me halfway accross the globe. By the way, i think i also have the rear hub. [emoji106][emoji106]

I will be sharing it once i get the time to finish it off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 31, 2015)

I just got this late 20's 24" Iver Johnson boy scout from rusty spokes. Enjoy


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 31, 2015)

Oh yea, the serial number is 485649. Hope that helps.


----------



## Handyman (Dec 31, 2015)

Not an easy model to find Big Moe !  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 31, 2015)

And very seasonable colors to boot!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 24, 2016)

Okay, time to add some more pictures. These 2 are of new old stock fenders that would have been on Lovell Diamond badged bikes . Water slide decal of "Iver Johnson Sporting Goods".


----------



## Handyman (Jan 24, 2016)

WOW !  Never before have I seen this decal on a fender. The more I learn, the more I realize how much I don't know!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jan 28, 2016)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Okay, time to add some more pictures. These 2 are of new old stock fenders that would have been on Lovell Diamond badged bikes . Water slide decal of "Iver Johnson Sporting Goods".
> 
> View attachment 279993
> 
> View attachment 279994




OOOOOOHHHH!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 7, 2016)

Okay, picture time again....Signs signs everywhere signs.  Next,,maybe pics of the"paper" I have. I myself don't realize how much crap I own.


----------



## Iverider (Feb 8, 2016)

Please welcome the 1939/40 Iver Johnson Pamphlet to the Collection (thanks to Handyman!) Looks like we could still use some early 1900s catalogs and some early 30s if anyone has some that they would like to add!



IJ_1939:40_Cover by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## Iverider (Feb 11, 2016)

Thank you Dean for making 1909 Available!
(album link) https://flic.kr/s/aHskqSzV4K



IJ_1909_0 by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## the freewheeler (Feb 13, 2016)

1917-ish Model 1787 Truss Bridge Roadster - 20" - serial # 311190

I'd like to trade this bicycle for a 24" Truss Roadster or Racer, either frameset or complete. Shoot me a message if interested!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 21, 2016)

Seeing double ??  Brought home a twin(the one on the left) thanks to a friend


----------



## Iverider (Feb 21, 2016)

And to think I recall someone saying they weren't going to mess with TOC bikes anymore  Nice pair!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 21, 2016)

Krautwaggen said:


> And to think I recall someone saying they weren't going to mess with TOC bikes anymore  Nice pair!



It's a wonderful sickness, what can I say..


----------



## Handyman (Feb 21, 2016)

Very nice Scott...............an 1899 pair and a one year badge.  Great Iver stuff!!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Feb 23, 2016)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Seeing double ??  Brought home a twin(the one on the left) thanks to a friend
> 
> View attachment 288050
> 
> View attachment 288051



hey, nice!  A TOC handlebars with BOTH grips! NICE!  The few I've had had only 1 grip


----------



## Iverider (Feb 23, 2016)

I've added to the Iver Johnson Catalog Project a section for Patents. I was searching for the Truss Bridge frame patent from 1901 when I came across some others that were assigned to Mary Elizabeth Johnson (although she was not the inventor for any of them)

A few that appear on IJ bicycles:




US1221823-0 by VW Sightings, on Flickr



US697435-0-1 by VW Sightings, on Flickr



US963993-0 by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 24, 2016)

I don't think I posted these yet,, Iver Johnson screwdrivers. There were three different one. Two full size.6" & 8" and mini 3" that was  fire-arm related .


----------



## the freewheeler (Feb 26, 2016)

For anyone interested, the 1917 Truss Roadster I posted above is for sale and I'm now willing to ship. Here's the for sale thread:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fs-1917-iver-johnson-model-1787-truss.86385/


----------



## Buddyroe (Mar 1, 2016)

First Post.

I'm not a bicycle collector or even an enthusiasts, I like almost anything old, and having a weird love from bring back old things from "dead". For some reason, I get this strange feeling that somehow, I am bringing the people that owned or used the old item back to life. I know, it is strange. Anyway, several years ago, my son and I went hunting on my aunt's property. There was an old house on the property (mid to late 1800's) and we decided to check it out (well, we didn't decide to, we knew we were going to the moment we saw it!). Anyway, there wasn't much left in the house. The one thing we did find under the house was an old Iver Johnson bicycle. It was in BAD shape (lots of surface "patina"). Basically, it's a frame, chain gear, sprocket, chain, handle bars, pedals that look like hell, and one damaged front wooden wheel (I apologize if my terminology is wrong).

My son instantly asked if we could take it and get it restored. I asked my aunt and she said we could have it. Well, it has sat in my shop for almost 10 years. My son is graduating this year so I thought I would look into restoring that old bike for him. The first chore was trying to figure out what we have (model #, etc). Man, it was TOUGH. I started with trying to find catalogs and old advertisements. No luck. Fortunately, I stumbled across this thread in one of my google searches. I read from page 1, trying to get a clue as to WHAT the heck this bike is. 38 pages later, I was satisfied that I had a Child's sidewalk bicycle. After all, the bike is a 15" frame (another thing I learned about bicycles in the last few days - how to measure them!). There simply weren't many 15" bikes built by IJ. But, I wasn't 100% convinced because there were just subtle differences in the way this bike looked and the few pics of the diamond frame sidewalk bikes I could find (including one in this thread).

THANKFULLY, you guys have compiled the catalogs and also I found a link about the serial # identification. I found my serial# and it is 327104, which I figured was about a 1921 or 22. That REALLY threw me off because the bike I thought it looked like was said to be a 30's model. So, I kept digging. FINALLY, I came across the catalog from 1921/1922. Actually, I had already looked at it a couple of times, but failed to see the "light". But, knowing the serial # was pegging the bike to that catalog, I looked VERY closely at every model in that catalog. Then, BAM, there it was - the EXACT bike, a Model 2215 (Boy Scout Midget). I was relieved to finally see the bike!

So now, I am left in a bad spot. I need a LOT of parts for a bicycle that I haven't seen ANYWHERE else. I need a child's seat, a tool pouch, wheels and tires, pedals, and probably a TON more. I also need to find someone to restore the frame for me. The catalog states that it came with 20" wheels and that seems right because the old wooden wheel on the bike measures about 17 3/4". The frame really seems solid despite some serious "patina."

Do you guys have any suggestions for me? Where should I start? Or should I abandon this and just let the old frame continue its journey to death?

I'll post some pics today if you guys even think this project is feasible. Here's what the catalog has about it.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 1, 2016)

Welcome and thanks for telling your interesting story.  Please do send some pics - there are plenty of resources here to help you get the bike on its way again, and it's definitely a worthwhile project.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 1, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> Welcome and thanks for telling your interesting story.  Please do send some pics - there are plenty of resources here to help you get the bike on its way again, and it's definitely a worthwhile project.





  Sorry Dean, I think he should abandon it........right in my front yard.


All jokin aside , nice find. Parts are out there. Alot tougher to find. Look forward to pictures. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi buddyroe,  Welcome to the site and congratulations on a great Iver find !!   I'd absolutely restore this bike.  You see lots of Ivers out there but very, very few of these models.  You'll get lots of "Iver help" right here on this site.  Yes,lets post some pics!!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Buddyroe (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks guys for all of your responses....I'm encouraged and excited to get started.

I just hope that you all still feel the same AFTER I post the pictures. I'm not sure I did a good enough job of emphasizing how bad it is. Nonetheless, I will post the pics and let you guys re-evaluate at that point.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi Buddyroe, There is no such thing as a "bad" Iver Johnson, some are a little better than others but none are bad.  Ask Ivrjhnsn to show you a pic of one he rescued from under a porch.  Every one has a story to tell and every one is worth the rescue!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 1, 2016)

This beauty?


----------



## Buddyroe (Mar 1, 2016)

ivrjhnsn said:


> This beauty?
> 
> View attachment 290914




That's about what it looks like, minus half the parts! I'm just doing a simple cleaning of the bike before I take the pics. No chemicals or anything. It looks like the bike had the maroon with green head option color option. I can see both of those colors a little now.


----------



## Buddyroe (Mar 3, 2016)

Ok, as promised, here are the pictures of a very rough bicycle. I sure hope you guys don't change your minds about the bicycle restoration because it seems the project has already begun. Ivrjhnsn pointed me to some rims on ebay and I was able to get them.

This is the first time I have tried to use a shared album on Google Photos. If it doesn't work or is cumbersome, I'll try something else.

Photos - 15" Iver Johnson Boys Midget 2215


----------



## Handyman (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Buddyroe, Just checked out those pics and let me tell you that is one awesome little Iver................and a pre 21 badge !!!  Love it.  This bike will look spectacular when restored and I believe it is a very worthwhile project.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 3, 2016)

very cool..that serial number puts it right around 1920. As Handyman pointed out with the earlier badge that changed around 1921-22.


----------



## Buddyroe (Mar 3, 2016)

I sure wish there was another one of these SOMEWHERE so I could maybe see how they were painted and such. I would love to make it look as original as possible. There's just not enough left on the surface of the bike to be able to tell what it might have looked like.

I guess I will have to lean on you guys a lot during this process. I have never restored a bicycle and have no idea where to start. I guess the best thing to do is just sit tight and collect parts for a while and then figure out how to get the frame restored/repainted and then put it all together.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 3, 2016)

Buddyroe said:


> I sure wish there was another one of these SOMEWHERE so I could maybe see how they were painted and such. I would love to make it look as original as possible.




The relevant page from the 1922 catalog that you already found gives the color combinations available for that model -
1) black with full nickel head,
2) black with red or green head, or
3) maroon with green head.
If there's no trace of color left on yours, you can pick!
Enjoy the project.


----------



## Buddyroe (Mar 3, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> The relevant page from the 1922 catalog that you already found gives the color combinations available for that model -
> 1) black with full nickel head,
> 2) black with red or green head, or
> 3) maroon with green head.
> ...




Actually, I can see the green and maroon on the bike, I just don't know where the green stops and the maroon starts. I guess I'm saying I don't really know that pattern.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 3, 2016)

You send the frame to me for painting


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 3, 2016)

Buddyroe said:


> Actually, I can see the green and maroon on the bike, I just don't know where the green stops and the maroon starts. I guess I'm saying I don't really know that pattern.




I'm on my way out the door at the moment but I'm sure we can find you some examples.
Voila!!


----------



## Buddyroe (Mar 3, 2016)

ivrjhnsn said:


> You send the frame to me for painting
> 
> View attachment 291586




Wow! That looks amazing. I would definitely like to get you to paint it. My brother lives near Lowell (professor at UMass-Lowell). He happens to be visiting right now. I can probably send it back with him to save on shipping costs (and I don't want it "lost in the mail" either!). I guess we can discuss that in a PM.

I'm probably getting ahead of myself now - can't help it, I'm pretty pumped about this!


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 3, 2016)

Buddyroe said:


> ...I would definitely like to get you to paint it. My brother lives near Lowell (professor at UMass-Lowell). He happens to be visiting right now. I can probably send it back with him to save on shipping costs...




Wow - can you say Karma?


----------



## Handyman (Mar 3, 2016)

Here is another example of maroon with a green head.  Great color combo.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Buddyroe (Mar 4, 2016)

Handyman said:


> Here is another example of maroon with a green head.  Great color combo.  Pete in FitchburgView attachment 291636




Very Nice! I can't wait til the day I can display my little feller like that!


----------



## Buddyroe (Mar 5, 2016)

Just an update. Ivrjhnsn has been helping me find parts. So far, I have the rims and the seat (I thought I would NEVER find a child's seat but ivr-j found it!).

Anyway, the project has gotten off to a much faster start than I would have ever thought it would have.


----------



## Buddyroe (Mar 27, 2016)

Ok, I just wanted to tell you guys that I have started to get a little carried away. While, my progress in finding all my needed parts is moving slowly, I wound up buying another seat because.....well, I don't even really know why. I just liked it, and figured you don't see them very often, so I bought it. My wife said, "don't you already have the seat? Why did you buy another one?" I said, "I really don't know. I just couldn't help it."

Anyway, I can see why you guys like this hobby so much. I have saved searches in ebay coming to my email everyday for Iver Johnson, 28 hole hub, Troxel, persons, and others. And, the other day, I went through about 125 cities on Craigslist looking for Iver Johnson bicycles. Don't know why, just did. 

Here's what I picked up today.

Child Seat


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 27, 2016)

Very Nice score.. Enjoy the sickness we all share...There are WORSE things


----------



## Buddyroe (Mar 29, 2016)

Pretty good looking old bike right here. Not that I have a clue, but I like it.

Lovell Diamond Women's 

EDIT: A quick look through the catalogs makes me believe this is a 1941 model, though the seller says it is a 30s model.


----------



## locust (Mar 30, 2016)

I just received my grandfather's 40/41 Iver. It's been repainted, has an old Schwinn seat from my father's bike. Somebody, my uncle I think, welded the nut onto the crank arm because it kept coming loose. It's missing a few things probably. Handle bar cross piece for sure. The thing about my grandparents is they never threw anything away, so I have some old documents to go with it. The tag that came with the bike that has the serial number typed on it, which sorta funny, they flipped the the last digit from a 6 on the bike to a 9 on the tag. A couple of other things like do's and don'ts and the bicycle license card.  All things to help tell a story.

Any info on what else might be missing or model would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 30, 2016)

locust said:


> I just received my grandfather's 40/41 Iver. It's been repainted, has an old Schwinn seat from my father's bike. Somebody, my uncle I think, welded the nut onto the crank arm because it kept coming loose. It's missing a few things probably. Handle bar cross piece for sure. The thing about my grandparents is they never threw anything away, so I have some old documents to go with it. The tag that came with the bike that has the serial number typed on it, which sorta funny, they flipped the the last digit from a 6 on the bike to a 9 on the tag. A couple of other things like do's and don'ts and the bicycle license card.  All things to help tell a story.
> 
> Any info on what else might be missing or model would be greatly appreciated
> 
> ...


----------



## Iverider (Mar 30, 2016)

Neat bike! This would be an easy restoration if you wanted to bring it back to life. You may be able to strip the blue paint off to reveal original paint if you're patient and careful. Would you mind if I added the photo of the Hang Tag to my digital catalog collection?


----------



## locust (Mar 30, 2016)

Krautwaggen said:


> Neat bike! This would be an easy restoration if you wanted to bring it back to life. You may be able to strip the blue paint off to reveal original paint if you're patient and careful. Would you mind if I added the photo of the Hang Tag to my digital catalog collection?



No, not at all. Is that a rare item?


----------



## Handyman (Mar 30, 2016)

Great bike locust and even more special that it was your grandfathers!!  Keep it in the family !   Love that "Hang Tag" also.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 30, 2016)

That's one of the highest Iver serial numbers I've seen - cool to keep it in the family.  Looks like it originally had cross bars, with the cross removed at some point - it could have been a '41 Super Mobike stripped of all it's goodies.  Either way, it's cool.  Enjoy.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi locust, I'm not sure that the "Hang Tag" is necessarily a very rare item.  I've seen a few and If I remember correctly, Cabe member "Catfish" may have posted a pic of one in the past.  The thing that makes yours interesting and beyond rare, is the fact it came with the bike !!! How did that tag hang around for so long and not get thrown out !!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## locust (Mar 30, 2016)

Handyman said:


> Hi locust, I'm not sure that the "Hang Tag" is necessarily a very rare item.  I've seen a few and If I remember correctly, Cabe member "Catfish" may have posted a pic of one in the past.  The thing that makes yours interesting and beyond rare, is the fact it came with the bike !!! How did that tag hang around for so long and not get thrown out !!  Pete in Fitchburg




Like I said, my grandparents didn't throw much away and kept a lot of paperwork for things. I also have their 1950 Zenith round screen TV with all the owners manuals. Currently the TV and the bike are sitting in the living room of my house.


----------



## STL Iver (Apr 6, 2016)

Newbe here. I have a Iver frame serial number 523353. Reading through the forums it appears to be made in 1927-28. Is that correct? Frame, crankset, headset, and post seem to be original and in good condition. My father had 2 of these and this one was converted to a SA 3 speed that I rode in high school and my sister a few years later in college. I am a fair bike mechanic but know little about restoring bikes. Frame paint was in rough shape and I found a local guy here to powder coat frame and fork(not original) and it turned out nice. Here are a few pictures.  Going to update bike as a commuter for a son in Chicago. 2nd bike in a garage in KY and will maybe try to build that one with original parts if I can find them. Any suggestions or comments will be appreciated.









View attachment 302688


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 6, 2016)

STL Iver said:


> Newbe here. I have a Iver frame serial number 523353. Reading through the forums it appears to be made in 1927-28. Is that correct?
> 
> First, welcome to the CABE.   Your frame is actually closer to circa 1933.  Should look nice when built.


----------



## STL Iver (Apr 6, 2016)

For a 1933 bike the crank parts and headset are in amazing condition. I was unsure about painting the frame and was going to do it myself. In looking to get quotes on chroming some parts I discovered a small powdercoat company who did the frame and for for $75. I did it but was unsure if it was the right process to follow with a restoration. Since this is going to be a frequent rider I feel it was best for protecting the frame. You guys have a great community here one of the best things the internet has enabled us to do. Thanks.


----------



## Buddyroe (Apr 8, 2016)

Dang. This is a tough hobby. I am scouring the internet looking for parts each day. Nothing! Ivrjhnsn got me off to such a fast start, I thought I'd be close to having everything by now. But, little feller waited 40 years under an old farm house to get restored, I guess a few weeks, months, or even years won't matter. I'm just not the patient type. Guess I'll learn to be with this project. 

So far, I have a Model A hub (shell only and arm), the original front hub (hopefully can re-use it), rims, and 2 seats (I know, I know, I didn't need 2 seats). I still need 20" tires, spokes, tool pouch, Model A guts, handlebar grips (7/8), pedals, and possibly a chain. Then just get it all to IvrJhnsn for restoration and re-assembly. 

Question about the chain. I bought a chain break (a cheap one - like $15). I bent the tip trying to push the pin out. Is there a secret to it?


----------



## STL Iver (Apr 8, 2016)

My experience is bent pins are a common issue. some have replaceable pins. Whenever possible place brake in a vise so you have both hands to align chain. Obviously you can't do this when chain is one bike. Use connecting link when possible and do chain cutting on a bench.


----------



## Buddyroe (Apr 8, 2016)

STL Iver said:


> My experience is bent pins are a common issue. some have replaceable pins. Whenever possible place brake in a vise so you have both hands to align chain. Obviously you can't do this when chain is one bike. Use connecting link when possible and do chain cutting on a bench.




Thanks!


----------



## olderthandirt (Apr 9, 2016)

RMS37 said:


> It looks like this thread is growing nicely; I have visited the wheelmen site and have read what I can find of Bill Smith’s posts regarding I-J bicycles. It appears he is the “Gold Standard” for information on I-J and is very helpful in answering questions pertaining to dating a frame from the serial number. Using what he has posted I built a chart regarding the relationship between the numbers and build dates and I will post a summarization of that chart as I get a chance to this weekend.
> 
> The other bounty of this thread is a number of new posts with very interesting bicycles. For that alone I think this thread is doing a service to the I-J community. The spring fork on 124660 is awesome and put that bike into the top class of I-J collectibles. In the same league is the cream and brown bike, 600527. The title, “Solid and Stolid” is meant to convey the nature of Iver Johnson and how their general philosophy probably din them no good when bicycle design entered the streamline age. Too little too late is an apt description of their hanging tank straight-bar bicycle which looks like the hot ticket for about 1935. In reality I don’t believe this model hit the street before about 1939 or 1940 and probably hit the market a lot like the 1955/56/57 Nash line of automobiles did.
> 
> ...





dfa242 said:


> Here are 2 more -
> 
> 1930's balloon - *Serial No. 573478 *- Bought from the original owner's family in Rhode Island last week.
> 
> ...



how much for the spring fork bike ? she is sweet


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 10, 2016)

olderthandirt said:


> how much for the spring fork bike ? she is sweet



Thanks but it's not for sale.


----------



## olderthandirt (Apr 10, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> Thanks but it's not for sale.



i understand thanks  !!


----------



## filmonger (Apr 14, 2016)

1898 ads from The Wheel


----------



## STL Iver (Apr 14, 2016)

This is probably the wrong thread to ask. Working on a 1933 Iver. It has a 3 speed SA rear hub. I didn't know the condition of the bike before rehab but I am having difficulty with the chain. It is a 1" chain in average condition but chain is very noisy and it occasionally doesn't seat all the way onto the front sprocket. I have messed with the chain line as much as possible it is better but not good enough. I had the sprocket powder coated. Would that have increased the sprocket width too much? I asked the powder coat guy if he had done a bike sprocket previously and he said no, but had coated many motorcycle sprockets. This has been a fun rehabilitation process but have spent several hours on trying to solve this chain issue?  
Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## the freewheeler (Apr 14, 2016)

STL Iver said:


> Newbe here. I have a Iver frame serial number 523353. Reading through the forums it appears to be made in 1927-28. Is that correct? Frame, crankset, headset, and post seem to be original and in good condition. My father had 2 of these and this one was converted to a SA 3 speed that I rode in high school and my sister a few years later in college. I am a fair bike mechanic but know little about restoring bikes. Frame paint was in rough shape and I found a local guy here to powder coat frame and fork(not original) and it turned out nice. Here are a few pictures.  Going to update bike as a commuter for a son in Chicago. 2nd bike in a garage in KY and will maybe try to build that one with original parts if I can find them. Any suggestions or comments will be appreciated.




Make sure your son always carries a lock and knows how to properly use it! I lived in Chicago several years and rode every day (unless under 5 degrees)...have many friends that have had bikes stolen. Thieves up there can be off with your bike faster than you can blink. Personally, I'd never even consider riding an Iver up there unless he can store it both in his office and at home - never outdoors or in general public.


----------



## STL Iver (Apr 18, 2016)

the freewheeler said:


> Make sure your son always carries a lock and knows how to properly use it! I lived in Chicago several years and rode every day (unless under 5 degrees)...have many friends that have had bikes stolen. Thieves up there can be off with your bike faster than you can blink. Personally, I'd never even consider riding an Iver up there unless he can store it both in his office and at home - never outdoors or in general public.



Appreciate the input. We have had a couple of bikes "borrowed" in Chicago. We have discussed bike security and he has a secure place at his office. 
This bike has hung in a garage for 20+ years. No place for a bike of any quality. It's been a fun process and 90% completed except for a chain issue. I am now in process of changing sprockets to 1/2 x 1/8" chain. I have the rear SA sprocket but just discovered the 44T front sprocket is unique in its configuration. UGH!


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 24, 2016)

This past week I was lucky enough to become the latest caretaker of an 1890 Lovell Model 1, made by Iver Johnson & Co. in Worcester, Mass the year before they moved their operations to Fitchburg (thanks again Glenn).  It was found (not by me) in an estate near the southern NH/VT border where it had resided for several decades.  Other than being separated long ago from fenders, chain guard and a few spokes, it appears quite complete and original.
I'll include updated photos after a careful cleaning, and it'll be on display at the Fitchburg Historical Society for a period this summer.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 24, 2016)

That's incredible Dean, good for you!
Glad it's staying home in MA.
Chris


----------



## Handyman (Apr 24, 2016)

WOW!!  So glad you grabbed that Dean !!  and WOW again that you'll be bringing it to the Fitchburg Show !  That's great news.


----------



## spencehouse (Apr 25, 2016)

WOW is right!!  You've had a great month!  You'll be a great caretaker for it.  Congratulations!


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks guys - 
I'll let you know when I'm done powder coating the frame - can't decide between robin's egg blue and Cheez-It orange.


----------



## Iverider (Apr 25, 2016)

Don't forget the chrome!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 30, 2016)

Can't help it,,I enjoy making these. This one ready for some primer


----------



## STL Iver (Apr 30, 2016)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Can't help it,,I enjoy making these. This one ready for some primer
> 
> View attachment 311123
> 
> View attachment 311124



Nice looking work and good photos.How do you cut the design in the top of the carrier?


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 30, 2016)

STL Iver said:


> Nice looking work and good photos.How do you cut the design in the top of the carrier?



Holes with a Greenlee punch, rectangle slots by hand.


----------



## pedal_junky (May 3, 2016)

Camelback project. 1927 (?) from what I've read. Old repaint. Hunting a dropstand and pedals.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 3, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Camelback project. 1927 (?) from what I've read. Old repaint. Hunting a dropstand and pedals.
> 
> I spy original red paint. Nice clean looking style. Drop stands are out there, but hard to score. Pedals,,,, Torrington. Persons.


----------



## STL Iver (Jun 8, 2016)

New addition to the bike stable. Iver Johnson, looks to be original paint, crank, BB set, fork and headset. 
Rims are 26 x 1-3/8 S-6 schwinn size. Rear hub is an Sturmey 3speed coaster. Frame serial number is 586611. 
Are stem and handlebar original?
What model Iver is this? Approximate year of manufacturer? 

Having difficulty removing left crank arm. Slotted lock nut is off but can't remove triangular arm from spindle. 
Thanks,
Lee


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 9, 2016)

What model Iver is this? Approximate year of manufacturer?





   Circa 1938 Model 90 with a lot of added / non original parts... Sweet ![/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 9, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 326343 View attachment 326344 View attachment 326345 View attachment 326346 View attachment 326347





 WOW!  That's a cool find.


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2016)

ivrjhnsn said:


> WOW!  That's a cool find.




Thanks.


----------



## STL Iver (Jun 9, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 326348 View attachment 326349



Is this a tool used in the Iver Johnson factory?


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 9, 2016)

It's a handle for a child's stroller that they used to make


STL Iver said:


> Is this a tool used in the Iver Johnson factory?


----------



## locust (Jun 17, 2016)

My Uncle found the pamphlet from when my Grandfather bought his Iver. It seems to be a little different than the '39/'40 that Krautwaggen has posted. I'll just put up the highlights for now.


----------



## catfish (Jun 17, 2016)

N_a (30)



__ catfish
__ Jun 16, 2016


















N_a



__ catfish
__ Jun 16, 2016


















N_a (32)



__ catfish
__ Jun 16, 2016


















N_a (23)



__ catfish
__ Jun 16, 2016


















N_a (22)



__ catfish
__ Jun 16, 2016


















N_a (2)



__ catfish
__ Jun 16, 2016


----------



## Handyman (Jun 17, 2016)

Great post Catfish!  
Just when you think you've seen it all, along comes something you've never seen !!  Where on earth did that "Model 28" Iver badge come from??  
Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (Jun 17, 2016)

Handyman said:


> Great post Catfish!
> Just when you think you've seen it all, along comes something you've never seen !!  Where on earth did that "Model 28" Iver badge come from??
> Pete in Fitchburg



I don't remember...


----------



## Iverider (Jun 17, 2016)

From a model 28 of course!


----------



## Iverider (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks to Locust the 1940 is now available in the Iver Johnson Catalog Project collection on Flickr: https://flic.kr/s/aHskC7EquM
Much appreciated. Thanks!! 

If you have a catalog not listed in my sig below, please consider taking photos and donating the digital pics to the project. I make no money off of this, but it's nice to share information. These will always be available as long as Flickr is around. We're getting closer to a full collection of catalogs!!! Just need a few more early and a few 20s and 30s.


----------



## catfish (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Buddyroe (Jun 26, 2016)

Does anyone know what the 2 letters that IJ put on their hubs after "Iver Johnson" mean or signify? I'm looking at one that says, "A.M." after Iver Johnson, and I've seen others with "B.R." on them. Just wondering what the letters stand for or mean.


----------



## Iverider (Jul 14, 2016)

I finished up the Iver built Lovell Special last weekend. Still need to re-dish the front wheel a little and something is binding in the rear hub intermittently. Thanks to YankeeDoodler for hooking me up. This is my wife's bike by the way. I think I'll keep her. One question though, is the fork supposed to have as much trail as it does? It's such that the top tube slopes downward toward the front of the bike. The steerer and fork legs don't appear to be bent from damage.



  by VW Sightings, on Flickr



  by VW Sightings, on Flickr



  by VW Sightings, on Flickr

Sun. Too. Bright!


Untitled by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 14, 2016)

Krautwaggen said:


> The steerer and fork legs don't appear to be bent from damage.



From what I see, looks like slight bend forward,  starting at fork crown.
 Nice ride !!


----------



## timmynater900 (Jul 28, 2016)

dfa242 said:


> I know this has been done before but I can't seem to find the discussion - can someone please tell me when the badge style changed from the first to the second again?
> Thanks and sorry for the rerun,
> Dean
> 
> View attachment 204880View attachment 204881



I have a 20's-30's (not sure) Deluxe Mobicycle which was my father's. Has a unique greyhound on front fender which appears to be factory installed. I would like to sell to a good home.


----------



## Buddyroe (Aug 10, 2016)

Alright - so who got this Boy Scout pin?

Boy Scout Pin on ebay

I've been looking for one of these for months - got up this morning and my ebay automatic search had emailed me. Excited, I clicked on the link. Only to find out it was sold. What a bummer.

If I were a betting man, I'd bet that Scott (ivrjhnsn) got it.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 15, 2016)

Dick does very nice work - I hadn't seen this Lovell Special badge before.
http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=8518


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 23, 2016)

Some Iver accessories for a Super Mobike. V/r Shawn


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 23, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Some Iver accessories for a Super Mobike. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 362823 View attachment 362824




That’s some neat Iver accessories.
I believe it was Krautwaggen who gave me the idea of attaching the wrench to the frame.
I liked it so much, I got one for my Iver as well.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## ivrjhnsn (Oct 21, 2016)

brwstrmgmt said:


> View attachment 373031 View attachment 373032 View attachment 373035



SWEEET RIDE !!  Very Nice 1908 Full suspension Iver ya got there ..


----------



## Iverider (Aug 7, 2017)

I decided to take the time to pull some info out of the Iver Johnson catalog project just for fun. One of the finest parts of an Iver is the crank/bottom bracket assembly. They're hard wearing and precise, yet generally simple enough to service. I've dated the page that the image came from, or I've verified the dates that the particular model appeared in a catalog. Of course some of the bicycle model illustrations vary from the crank hanger illustration featured in the catalog. I dont' have a 1900 catalog to reference, so I don't know if that year differed from the 1899 or 1901 cranks. As with most old bike stuff, these are open to interpretation and are just something for reference

In the Balloon era, Iver had a dog leg crank for chainguard clearance, but it remained essentially the same as the later straight arm cranks from 1914 and on. The crank and bottom bracket assembly were showcased in every catalog in the collection up until the 1920s.

There are exceptions to the information in this posting, such as some Lovell bikes using Fauber bottom brackets and cranks and at least one example of an early Truss Bridge bike with a D&J Hanger. These anomalies seem to be few and far between.

1897 - bolt on chainring





1898 - bolt on chainring




1899 bolt on chainring





1899 forgings





1901-1902 - snowflake ring w/ round drive peg





1903-1908 cone locked with screw through crank arm, round drive peg, spindle nut on non-drive side





1909-1913 cone locked with locknut, round drive peg, spindle nut on drive side




1914-1941 cone locked with locknut, rectangular drive peg, spindle nut on non-drive side


----------



## Buddyroe (Sep 17, 2017)

Man, what happened to @ivrjhnsn ? I sure hope he is ok.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 18, 2017)

I sent him a PM last night. He hasn't answer me yet.


----------



## Buddyroe (Sep 20, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> I sent him a PM last night. He hasn't answer me yet.




If you look at his profile, it says this:

"ivrjhnsn was last seen: Mar 29, 2017"

So he hasn't even been on the CABE in almost 6 months. That just doesn't sound right.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 20, 2017)

Nope, I does not.


----------



## ranman (Sep 20, 2017)

Buddyroe said:


> If you look at his profile, it says this:
> 
> "ivrjhnsn was last seen: Mar 29, 2017"
> 
> So he hasn't even been on the CABE in almost 6 months. That just doesn't sound right.


----------



## Buddyroe (Sep 20, 2017)

ranman said:


> View attachment 679494
> 
> View attachment 679493




Not sure I understand this post.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 15, 2018)

Here is a great vintage photo of the Iver Johnson Arms and Cycle Works set up at the Eastern States Exposition in Springfield, MA. Dates to approximately. 1938/41.  
Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 15, 2018)

IVER JOHNSON


 
May 1920. "Sailor Tony Pizzo passing through Washington on a Coast to Coast bicycle run handcuffed to his machine. The handcuffs were sealed by Mayor Hylan in New York April 24 and are not to be opened until his return to that city. Pizzo made a California to New York trip in like manner in 1919."


----------



## John D. Williams (Mar 30, 2018)

Hope this is still an active thread. I am cleaning up an old IJ for a friend. The serial number is 150268. Any idea as to year?


----------



## bon (Mar 30, 2018)

That’s one early serial number. Probably 1910 below. Badge also doesn’t have the “REG US PAT OFF” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## fat tire trader (May 28, 2018)

109405
I need everything for this. Please help.


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 1, 2018)

Here a few of my OG paint “indoor ballooners” I’ll get more posted as I unpack them.
(Truss frame in back is a Columbia)


----------



## catfish (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## Buddyroe (Jul 30, 2019)

I hope folks are still visiting this thread occasionally. I wanted to post what I bought a few days ago and see if anyone has any insight. Like most of you, I have saved searches on ebay trying to find anything I can possibly need for my IJ. I got an email with these tools. One is a very small IJ adjustable wrench, but unlike anything I've ever seen. I got it for around $20 shipped, so I was willing to take a chance that it might be a tool that would have been included with a juvenile bike in the late 1910's, early 1920's. Anyway, here's the listing:

@ivrjhnsn 
@Handyman 

Ebay Listing

And here are some pics.


----------



## Buddyroe (Jul 31, 2019)

Anyone got a clue what this tool is?


----------



## Roger Henning (Jul 31, 2019)

Early "monkey" wrench for bikes or farm equipment.  Roger


----------



## Iverider (Oct 9, 2019)

Thanks to Pete the 1900 Iver Johnson is now available at the Iver Johnson Catalog Project!
https://www.flickr.com/photos/32224799@N02/collections/72157638826968375/

The link is also in my sig.
Thank you to everyone who has donated material thus far! We have almost 40 years of catalogs!
If anyone has other material in the want list (in my sig below) please let me know!

Thanks!


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 9, 2019)

Iverider said:


> Thanks to Pete the 1900 Iver Johnson is now available at the Iver Johnson Catalog Project!
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/32224799@N02/collections/72157638826968375/
> 
> The link is also in my sig.
> ...



Best link on the web! I reference this all the time! Glad to see my humble contribution is still there! Great job!


----------



## Buddyroe (Dec 6, 2019)

I am super pumped today. I have wanted a set of Fisk 20" single tube tires for my little Boy Scout Midget forever. The only set of ANY brand 20" single tube tires I ever found were the U.S. Rubber Co Giant Chain Tread ones. They are nice tires and are NOS - but since the bike was originally spec'd with Fisk tires, I really wanted to find some. But, after 4 years, the only other set of 20" single tube tires I even saw for sale were a set of Yorks on ebay. I didn't feel they were much of an improvement over the ones I had.

I have multiple saved searches on Ebay. Everyday I get multiple emails with a variety of different items I'm searching for for this bike. Though though search rarely pays off, I still check each email everyday because, well, you never know.

So yesterday I checked my search results lo and behold - what was there? I pair of 20" Fisk single tube tires. I couldn't hit Buy It Now fast enough. I was SO nervous someone else would get them before me.

Anyway, I can't wait til they get here Monday - I have MY Christmas present.

The last thing I need before putting this little fella back together is a set of 20" wheels (I do have a set, but I'm not real happy with them).

Here are some pictures of the Fisks. They aren't NOS, but that's ok. I'm not planning to restore this bike to "new condition". I just want to assemble it back together with all the old, used parts I have and preserve the history of the bike and the parts.


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 16, 2019)

I finished overhauling my Super Mobike today. I still have to work on the chrome fenders and the stand. I don't have the tank.


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Handyman (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi fat tire trader,
Good looking Iver you have there..........it appears that the original paint was the Iver Johnson "Cream" which is a fairly rare color in the line.  The reds, blues, and blacks were much more common.  Here is the color (not your bike model) from a 1939 catalog.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 20, 2019)

My Super Mobike had this mudflap on the back fender. I'm guessing it is aftermarket. Does anyone else have a mid 30s Iver that had this mudflap?


----------



## Two Wheeler (Dec 23, 2019)

RMS37 said:


> There have been posts regarding Iver Johnson bicycles, and how to date them, on this site in a disproportionate number to their popularity with the buying public in the 1930’s and 40s. These posts have been scattered and I thought this specific topic is one that could be helped along toward resolution if the interested parties gathered. Once a few of you arrive, we can discuss a plan of action….
> 
> 
> Since Iver Johnson was active in both the Classic and Antique periods of bicycle history I decided to post this in general discussions.



Iver Johnson help needed!
  Which way should this crank sprocket be installed? With the concave to the right or the left? I installed it the way it came apart. The tab on the crank is not flush with the sprocket. See pictures. It seems to function fine. Thanks for your input.


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 26, 2019)

The side with the concave groove goes against the crank arm.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 7, 2020)

I came across this invoice while organizing my bike lit. I don't remember if I have shared it before. Too bad it does not have serial numbers on it.


----------



## Lookn4bikes (Mar 1, 2020)

I just finished cleaning up an Iver Straight bar.  Bought it from the original owners family, even has local bike shop decal. Serial 597178. I'm guessing it's 1940. Morrow hub dated second quarter 1939. Has the single hole bracket for the wishbone truss rods(still looking for these). Pretty nice paint. Chain guard shown in the 1940 catalogue. Thought it was worth adding to this thread.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 7, 2020)

Catalogs for 1896 and 1918 are now posted here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/32224799@N02/collections/72157638826968375/

Thanks to Nick B and Aaron T for making these available for reference.

There are now over 30 Iver Johnson and Lovell catalogs available for reference thanks to people like you!

If anyone would like to donate any of the missing years (see my sig) please pm me. Digital photos will suffice. I don't intend to reproduce any of these, but clearly readable well lit photos are necessary. Scans are great too if you have the equipment and the time!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 4, 2021)

Here's my new project Iver. 1916 or 17 truss frame. Serial number is 282420.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 5, 2021)

Now with fenders installed


----------



## marklachapelle (Jan 5, 2021)

Thought that I would join this special group.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Jan 12, 2021)

A 32/33 .....dusty and rusty.....cleaned up okay.





[A



TT

AC

H=

fu

ll

]1337650[/ATTACH]


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 12, 2021)

This is a great thread! My 36-37 Truss Roadster, before, past legacy and now.


----------



## dasberger (Feb 10, 2021)

Here are my Iver's...

1916 Truss Bridge Roadster  #261198.  After some discussion about whether the 300,000th bike was made in 1916 I do feel this is the correct year for this serial.  In 1914/15 the roadsters arch was attached to the top tube by a small piece of tubing.  The special racers were not but they had a nickel head.  Open to further discussion if anyone has any other thoughts....






1938/9ish Women's Twin Loop roadster #595260


----------



## Handyman (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi Dasberger,
I think you're right on about the Model and build date on that 1916 Truss Frame Roadster. I also own a 1916 "Truss Bridge Roadster" (see link) but in the catalog mine is simply called a "Roadster" in the 1916 catalog yours is called a "Truss Bridge Roadster". Yours has the "snowflake" chainring, "blended" top truss, and full nickel fork, and mine has the more common "star" chainring, "I Beam" top truss, and painted fork. I believe the IJ Company realized in 1916 that the two bikes were very close and may even cause some confusion to customers, so in future catalogs, your model evolved into their "Superior Truss" offering.  In any case, one great looking Iver.  Pete in Fitchburg  http://boulderartgallery.com/Iver_Johnson_Bicycle_Collection/IverJohnson_Page_17.html


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jul 22, 2022)

Time to bump up this thread, since Iver Johnson just made a believer of me. 1941 Iver Johnson Super MoBike. Thanks to several Cabers whom I purchased parts from and got information from. Bike was nice and pretty complete and has been on here before. I went through it, corrected a few things
 and added some period parts (and $ and time) to bring it up a notch. These bikes must be the best kept secret out there, because they ride amazing and built like a tank. Now I know what you guys on this thread have known all along !


----------



## Lookn4bikes (Jul 22, 2022)

A repost of my similar Iver for fun.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 23, 2022)

1937-9? Iver Johnson that I bought as a frame, rims, and box of parts.


----------

